# Knitting Tea Party - 1st June 2012



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)

It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 1st June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches, or a martini and olives if you prefer.

This week, I've been busy making some sophisticated napkin rings with a hint of sparkle:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-85092-1.html

For petrolheads, there is the Catalan _MotoGP_ in Barcelona this weekend and the Isle of Man TT races all this this coming week on the amazingly fast and scary island roads.

This weekend the UK has a long weekend with Monday and Tuesday off to celebrate The Queen's Diamond Jubilee. All kinds of events are happening in the capital and the weather is entering into the spirit of the occasion, the forecast for Sunday's river pageant is 54degF and pouring rain! In keeping with the party mood, I thought I'd post my receipt for _Strawberry Souffle_, perfect for a picnic huddled under umbrellas and wrapped up in blankets!

*Strawberry Souffle

Ingredients:*
3 tsp gelatine crystals
1.5 fl. oz (45ml) boiling water
5 oz (140g) strawberries pureed with 2 oz (55g) icing sugar
2 tsp (10ml) lemon juice
5 fl. oz (140ml) fresh double cream
Whites of 2 eggs

_To decorate:_
2 oz chopped walnuts
fresh strawberries
1 tbs icing sugar

*Method:*
Line a sprung 8" (20cm) tin with a 4" (10cm) strip of parchment.

Shower the gelatine onto the boiling water and stir until dissolved. Add the strawberry puree and lemon juice and stir well, leave until neary set.

Meanwhile, whisk the cream until lightly stiff. In a separate bowl whisk the egg whites to stiff peaks.

Fold the fruit mixture into the whipped cream and combine, then fold in the egg whites, very gently. Pour into the prepared tin and chill thoroughly until set.

_To serve:_
Carefully remove from the tin and peel away the paper. Gently press the chopped nuts against the sides of the souffle and decorate the top with sliced fresh strawberries then dust with icing sugar.

_Note: You can use fresh, frozen or tinned strawberries to make the puree, they all work well, but always use fresh strawberries for the decoration._

Enjoy!
Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi Dave, I can't wait until I can get to the store! First to find metallic thread for the napkin ring..... then for some strawberries and the cream to make this souffle. This sounds really simple to make. 

Thanks
Flockie


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

http://www.texere-yarns.co.uk/index.html

This might be useful to those farther flung in the empire, but I can't tell. But maybe of interest to some in the UK.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good evening from a very wet and windy Great Bend.

Strawberry souffle yummy! Almost finished the napkin ring!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Dave. Have a hanging strawberry plant but will add to it with bought strawberries. Sounds like another winner. I think I am going to have to buy a BIG notebook and title it the Tea Party Cookbook.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gosh, time got away from me--I was just chatting away on the other thread! Ha ha. And now I need to get off the ole duff and get in there and fix some supper. Then, on to knitting more on the vest. I'm armed with new graph paper now, so hopefully, I can get the issues with the back decreases ironed out. 

Strawberries do sound good...think I have some in the freezer. I wonder how this would work sugar free?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh YUMMMMM this family loves anything strawberry!! Thanks Dave!! Will be sure to pick up fresh strawberries from the market tomorrow :-D


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Good evening from a very sunny Scotland (well, it was but it's dark now as it's 11.20pm) Just wanted to say hi before I head for bed. Check in again tomorrow. Have a good night/day/evening everyone. :-D


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Thanks Dave. Have a hanging strawberry plant but will add to it with bought strawberries. Sounds like another winner. I think I am going to have to buy a BIG notebook and title it the Tea Party Cookbook.


I have a folder on my desk top, just for Tea Party Receipts. I also write down who posted it, the page and which TP it was posted in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave. Have a hanging strawberry plant but will add to it with bought strawberries. Sounds like another winner. I think I am going to have to buy a BIG notebook and title it the Tea Party Cookbook.
> ...


Oh I wish I was that organised Caren! :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


That is because it has to do with food. I'm working on the patterns, they are scattered all over the desk top.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow - I'm on page 1. Shocking.

Off to see my grandgirls in a dance recital. Tomorrow my youngest grandson is in a ballroom dance contest. He just turned 10.

See you all tomorrow - have a wonderful evening.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oooh, Strawberries, and in a Souffle, yummmm. 
I have to go shopping soon so will get some stuff ot make that, now to find where I put my shopping list. 
(Sigh) must be under knitting.


----------



## loriekennedy (Jan 3, 2012)

Good evening or night to all, love strawberry souffles!!


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 1st June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches, or a martini and olives if you prefer.
> 
> ...


 Oh Dave You know what I like!!!! I'm in Strawberry heaven...LOL


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

This sounds like strawberry heaven, will get the strawberries in the morning & invite my family to come & sample it to see how clever I am, I mean how clever you are, Dave. Thank you for another goodun.

Tessa


----------



## Anita H (Feb 4, 2011)

I can hardly believe that it is already Friday, the weeks seem to fly by much to quickly anymore.

I have been working on a summer top, a pair of socks and dishcloths this week. The top can only be worked on when DH is settled for the night since I need to concentrate on the lace panel at the neck.

We have gone from hot, dry weather to cool and damp here in the Ozarks. It got down to 40 degrees F last night and was the first time in 2 weeks that I turned off the AC. Today is a nice sweater or shawl weather day and I love it, wish it were this way all year. I could skip the summer heat altogether.

Dave, the napkin rings are great with the sparkle. I have not tried knitting any colorwork but I love all your napkin rings, maybe I should get brave and try one. Thanks for hosting the Tea Parties, I don't post often but I spend alot of time here "hearing" all the interesting chatter.

We are watching the Nascar truck race from Dover,DE now and the rest of the weekend will be filled with Nationwide and Sprint Cup racing. Wishing everyone a wonderful weekend.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

First one finished. I really like this one a lot, thank you for posting it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, thanks for the strawberry souffle receipt. The strawberries we get now are hard and tasteless. Hopefully our Ontario strawberries will be ready in the next 3 weeks.

It's been raining cats and dogs today and really quite windy. We really needed the rain so can't complain but didn't need the wind. The canopy on our gazebo has been ripped by the wind and it is now beyond repair. I must have had a premonition because I bought a new one this week - only because the present one was so dirty and I couldn't clean it. It'll probably rain all weekend so I won't get to put the new canopy up until Monday. Hope everyone has a nice weekend wherever you are.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!

Tessa


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Greetings from sunny Duluth. The weather is sunny, but I am not. It looks like my dear GD tore her ACL and will need surgery followed by many, many months of recuperation and rehabilitation. I wish she could give me her pain. I'd gladly take it. She's hoping she'll be able to play hockey this coming winter but will miss volleyball season this fall.
She loves strawberries, so the yummy recipe for strawberry souffle may be the perfect gift for her - that and lots of books to keep her occupied. She's not going to have a very good summer. 
I just finished reading a book by Susan Wittig Albert - The Darling Dahlias and the Cucumber Tree. There's a recipe included just for you Sam.

Euphoria's Peanut Butter Meringue Pie

Crust
1/2 cup peanut butter
1 cup confectioners' sugar
1 9" pie shell, baked

Filling
2/3 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup cornstarch
1/2 teaspoon cinnamon
1/4 teaspoon nutmeg
1/4 teaspoon salt
2 cups milk, scalded
3 egg yolks, beaten
2 tablespoons butter or margerine
1 teaspoon vanilla

Meringue
3 egg whites
3 tablespoons sugar
1/8 teasponn cream of tartar

Combine peanut butter and confectioners' sugar, blending well. Spread over the bottom of the baked pie shell.

In a medium saucepan, combine brown sugar, cornstarch, cinnamon, nutmeg, and salt. Slowly stir in scalded milk. Cook over medium heat unti smooth, stirring constantly. Slowly stir about 1/3 of the hot mixture into the beaten egg yolks. Add this mixture back into the pan, along with the butter or margerine. Continue cooking and stirring until thickened. Remove from heat and stir in vanilla. Pour into prepared peanut butter crust.

Preheat oven to 300 degrees F. Beat egg whites, sugar, and cream of tartar until stiff but not dry. Spread over filling. Place in oven until meringue is lightly browned. Serve chilled or at room temperature. Refrigerate leftovers (if there are any).
I thought you might like to add this to your peanut butter recipe book - I assume you have one.

I hope everyone has a great weekend, especially those of you in the UK who get to stretch your weekend over several days. Long live the queen!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!
> 
> Tessa


Sorry to hear that you need a knee replacement but you'll feel so much better after it's done. I had a hip replacement in 2001 after I fractured mine. For some reason my own hip wouldn't mend and it was a year later that I had the replacement. I was concerned about the length too and as it turned out, my one leg is now shorter than the other. Not a happy camper because it affects the way I walk. I wouldn't think that you will have a problem with your knee though.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm sorry that I am late to the Tea Party! Busy day today. I went to my DS's to help empty my DM's house. We got a lot accomplished. I brought home some of the things I'm keeping, so now I have to organize and put away. Big job! And not an easy one for me. I shall attack it by using a timer and working a certain amount of time and then resting (knitting) a certain amount of time. Then I will start over again! Dread it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!
> 
> I had my knee done almost 2 years ago, and I am so thankful that I did. Rehab was tough, but I did really well. It is difficult, but worth it.
> 
> Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

budasha said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!
> ...


I have no doubt it will be good when it's done. I think the trouble I've had with my other leg's length hasn't helped because of the way I now walk. Funnily enough, I had my hip done and it just wouldn't heal so I had to have it done again the following year. I would have thought that might have made it shorter, but it made it longer. Don't mind if the other one catches up, I could do with being an inch taller.

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> Hi Dave, I can't wait until I can get to the store! First to find metallic thread for the napkin ring..... then for some strawberries and the cream to make this souffle. This sounds really simple to make.
> 
> Thanks
> Flockie


Sparkly yarn, strawberries and cream, a really good shopping list. Add a bottle of _Lambrusco_, the sweet sparkling rose will go perfectly with this!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good evening from a very wet and windy Great Bend.
> 
> Strawberry souffle yummy! Almost finished the napkin ring!


The rains haven't quite arrived here yet.

I'm sure your clan will love the souffle, it's very very light and sweet, best make one for yourself and hide it!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, the souffle sounds wonderful and this might be my favorite napkin ring. Simple, yet elegant!

Gail, the pie sounds like a good one! I think it would be perfect for a Thanksgiving meal!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> http://www.texere-yarns.co.uk/index.html
> 
> This might be useful to those farther flung in the empire, but I can't tell. But maybe of interest to some in the UK.


I've never used them before, I might do some shopping without getting wet!

Thanks for the link, have a great weekend!

Dave


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Wow - I'm on page 1. Shocking.
> 
> Off to see my grandgirls in a dance recital. Tomorrow my youngest grandson is in a ballroom dance contest. He just turned 10.
> 
> See you all tomorrow - have a wonderful evening.


 :lol: :wink: How exciting!! Do you watch the program "So You Think You Can Dance? I really like it. Those dancers work very hard and are creative. Best wishes to your GC in their dance endeavors. Have fun.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Thanks Dave. Have a hanging strawberry plant but will add to it with bought strawberries. Sounds like another winner. I think I am going to have to buy a BIG notebook and title it the Tea Party Cookbook.


Get _Evernote_ on your computer, it's the perfect pace to store receipts, patterns, notes, everything!

Best of all, if you have an _iPhone_ or _Android_ Smartphone, it synchronises so you can take it to the shops as a shopping list. It's the one program that makes having a computer worthwhile for me.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Gosh, time got away from me--I was just chatting away on the other thread! Ha ha. And now I need to get off the ole duff and get in there and fix some supper. Then, on to knitting more on the vest. I'm armed with new graph paper now, so hopefully, I can get the issues with the back decreases ironed out.
> 
> Strawberries do sound good...think I have some in the freezer. I wonder how this would work sugar free?


It works fine with _Canderel_, I used to make it for my diabetic mother when she was alive. You still need a tiny quantity of icing sugar for dusting, but that's a negligible amount.

Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Oh YUMMMMM this family loves anything strawberry!! Thanks Dave!! Will be sure to pick up fresh strawberries from the market tomorrow :-D


Enjoy!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good evening from a very sunny Scotland (well, it was but it's dark now as it's 11.20pm) Just wanted to say hi before I head for bed. Check in again tomorrow. Have a good night/day/evening everyone. :-D


Hello Kate, we've got one more dry day in London, then the heavens open!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Wow - I'm on page 1. Shocking.
> 
> Off to see my grandgirls in a dance recital. Tomorrow my youngest grandson is in a ballroom dance contest. He just turned 10.
> 
> See you all tomorrow - have a wonderful evening.


Hope you enjoy the recital and that the lad does well.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oooh, Strawberries, and in a Souffle, yummmm.
> I have to go shopping soon so will get some stuff ot make that, now to find where I put my shopping list.
> (Sigh) must be under knitting.


It's a while since I've done a dessert, I thought you'd all fancy something sweet to get you in the mood for Summer.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

loriekennedy said:


> Good evening or night to all, love strawberry souffles!!


This one is easy, just let the puree start to thicken and set before folding in the cream and egg whites, then chill it very thoroughly to set firm, about two hours minimum.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> Oh Dave You know what I like!!!! I'm in Strawberry heaven...LOL


I thought it might cheer you up. I hope your back is improving steadily.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, I can't wait until I can get to the store! First to find metallic thread for the napkin ring..... then for some strawberries and the cream to make this souffle. This sounds really simple to make.
> ...


Oh yes, can't forget the Lambrusco.... thanks for reminding me.

Flockie


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Grandma Gail--Sorry to hear of your GD accident. I know how they take longer to heal. Keep Fred in your prayers. he is better,but will have another angiogram Tuesday. My GD broke her arm last summer and was off all summer. It was pretty miserable, but the pain kept her quiet as well. Our GS just graduated, and finished his years of Hockey Playing for a while. Sure going to miss it. Have a great weekend.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave you are so sweet to everyone on the tp and remember this is your personal ministry. We love that in you as I always say, Dave, "SOLDIER ON" and minister to us. thanks, buddy, 

joe p


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Goodnight/Afternoon/ Evening everyone. Haven't been on much this week. Very busy week again. I'm really tired tonight, so I'll be checking in all hours thru the night. Next week hopeful will slow down some. Still having problems with my left arm, so no knitting yet. It went from 99degrees last Sunday to 48 degrees this week. Today is about 68.Going to try and finish reading last weeks TP. Later!!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!
> 
> Tessa


 :-( I feel for you. I also had to have two knee replacement. Right one is good, left leg still gives me problems,but nothing compared to the pain i had before it was replaced. Good luck. I had to wait three months between the two, and every step I took I hurt so bad I felt like putting my head thru the wall. Insurance would not pay for both at one correctly.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> This sounds like strawberry heaven, will get the strawberries in the morning & invite my family to come & sample it to see how clever I am, I mean how clever you are, Dave. Thank you for another goodun.
> 
> Tessa


Have fun, it's a great one for sharing, within reason! Get some nice soft sweet sparkling _Lambrusco to go with it and have a party!

Dave_


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Anita H said:


> I can hardly believe that it is already Friday, the weeks seem to fly by much to quickly anymore.
> 
> I have been working on a summer top, a pair of socks and dishcloths this week. The top can only be worked on when DH is settled for the night since I need to concentrate on the lace panel at the neck.
> 
> ...


I like it cool, it was 28degC/83degF last weekend, which is uncomfortable in London, of course, it might be just a bit too cool this weekend!

Do have a go at a couple of the napkin rings and cosies, they are quite easy once you get going. The charts help because you can see how it should look as you progress, simply start at the bottom right-hand corner and zig-zag your way up.

I'd start with one that only uses a couple of colours and do use bobbins when I've specified them, they really do help. You can buy plastic bobbins in packs of ten, they're about £1.90 (US$3) in the UK, or you can vandalise a cereal packet and make your own for free.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> First one finished. I really like this one a lot, thank you for posting it.


That's come out really well, I'm sure it will be a hit!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> Dave, thanks for the strawberry souffle receipt. The strawberries we get now are hard and tasteless. Hopefully our Ontario strawberries will be ready in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> It's been raining cats and dogs today and really quite windy. We really needed the rain so can't complain but didn't need the wind. The canopy on our gazebo has been ripped by the wind and it is now beyond repair. I must have had a premonition because I bought a new one this week - only because the present one was so dirty and I couldn't clean it. It'll probably rain all weekend so I won't get to put the new canopy up until Monday. Hope everyone has a nice weekend wherever you are.


I use either canned or frozen for the puree most of the time, they really work well. Tiny alpine strawberries are great for the decoration if you can get them, I sometimes pipe bobs of whipped cream and set the strawwberries on them, but I usually arrange slices of ripe strawberries over the top for decoration.

I've packed my gazebo away after last weekend, looking at the weather forecast, we may have had our Summer!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!
> 
> Tessa


I hope it goes well, it's a lot more successful an operation these days. With luck, you'll be out dancing on a perfectly matched pair of pins!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Greetings from sunny Duluth. The weather is sunny, but I am not. It looks like my dear GD tore her ACL and will need surgery followed by many, many months of recuperation and rehabilitation. I wish she could give me her pain. I'd gladly take it. She's hoping she'll be able to play hockey this coming winter but will miss volleyball season this fall.
> She loves strawberries, so the yummy recipe for strawberry souffle may be the perfect gift for her - that and lots of books to keep her occupied. She's not going to have a very good summer.
> I just finished reading a book by Susan Wittig Albert - The Darling Dahlias and the Cucumber Tree. There's a recipe included just for you Sam.
> 
> ...


I'm not a great fan of peanut butter, but I do something similar with chocolate and hazelnuts, that works too!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 1st June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches, or a martini and olives if you prefer.
> 
> ...


The heck with the olympics. If I could go to England it would be right now. Except I really dislike crowds.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is just in time. My favourite local supermarket has strawberries on sale for just $1.00 a lb. They are California ones and must be a loss leader, to get you in the store, as we are in Canada.
I have a favourite strawberry pie recipe which I might make instead. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > First one finished. I really like this one a lot, thank you for posting it.
> ...


It is a hit for all that have seen it so far. I am being selfish with this one. The metallic is supposed to shimmer in the dark, haven't tried it yet. I'll make more for the others.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> ...


I'm with you, I don't want to be there during the olympics.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Being confined to either the bed or the recliner I am using this down time to watch and practice a lot of the helpful videos. I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique. 
DS will be in late tomorrow night, so hopefully he will be able to help Cindi with some of the heavier jobs around the house. I hate sitting while others are busy, just not my style. 
Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening... 
Marianne


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

[the Isle of Man TT races all this this coming week on the amazingly fast and scary island roads.

Dave[/quote]

i am dumb - what does the tt stand for?

sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique.
> DS will be in late tomorrow night, so hopefully he will be able to help Cindi with some of the heavier jobs around the house. I hate sitting while others are busy, just not my style.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening...
> Marianne


I can't sit, usually, either. Even when the kids would say, "Just relax and let us do it, Mom," I'd have to get up and help!

I'm a lefty but knit right-handed, too. I find that most crochet works whichever hand you hold the hook in--when I learned, I sat across from my MIL and watched her in "mirror image" (she was right-handed). I'll bet youtube has some left-handed crochet videos.

Oh, all this talk about pies! And I'm trying to get into shape by riding my bike and walking! I'm actually on a team with some ladies from work--our goal is 10,000 steps a day, and so far, I've made it each day (we have a way to go). But...all this exercise makes me hungry. :mrgreen:

A good, cold pie--no cooking--for summer is Peanut Butter pie. I don't think I've given y'all the recipe, and Sam, I'll go rustle it up right now in case I haven't...just say the word and I'll copy it in.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

grandma gail - i should have but am not quite that organized. i do have them all copied though. this sounds really good - thank you for the recipe.

sam



Grandma Gail said:


> Greetings from sunny Duluth. The weather is sunny, but I am not. It looks like my dear GD tore her ACL and will need surgery followed by many, many months of recuperation and rehabilitation. I wish she could give me her pain. I'd gladly take it. She's hoping she'll be able to play hockey this coming winter but will miss volleyball season this fall.
> She loves strawberries, so the yummy recipe for strawberry souffle may be the perfect gift for her - that and lots of books to keep her occupied. She's not going to have a very good summer.
> I just finished reading a book by Susan Wittig Albert - The Darling Dahlias and the Cucumber Tree. There's a recipe included just for you Sam.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - i'm sayin' the word.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

dave - your strawberry desert arrived at the right time - have strawberries in the stores right now. definitely will be in town this weekend to pick up some. thanks for the recipe.

we in northwest ohio would be more than happy to take all the rain you would care to ship our way. the seeds sit in the ground waiting for some moisture so they can begin to grow. it has been exceptionally dry.

sam


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Dave, I have never seen a tinned strawberry. Isn't that strange? Maybe it's because we have such a vast quantity of them. We have frozen in the off season.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :wink: Grandma Gail--Sorry to hear of your GD accident. I know how they take longer to heal. Keep Fred in your prayers. he is better,but will have another angiogram Tuesday. My GD broke her arm last summer and was off all summer. It was pretty miserable, but the pain kept her quiet as well. Our GS just graduated, and finished his years of Hockey Playing for a while. Sure going to miss it. Have a great weekend.


Thank you. I truly appreciate your concern. It's terribly difficult to see a child in pain, particularly a grandchild.
You and Fred have been in my prayers for quite some time and will continue to be. Hopefully, he will continue to improve.
I have one more year of high school football, hockey, and baseball with my grandson. He will be a Senior next year. He told me he is not interested in college sports - feels he needs to focus on academics.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone..I'm finally back at the tea party. I've missed it. Lots going on in the family plus had my computer crash and then the modem. I've been too busy to worry about it much.

An update on our lives - our son-in-law passed away last October after a lingering illness and I have our little grandson who turned 3 in February here every week day and sometimes on the weekend. He began pre-school in February since he'd turned 3 and we were just getting to think that life might be turning around when my FIL (age 89) fell and then ended up having a stroke in late March. He lived for only 3 weeks after the stroke. He was such a dear Dad and Grandpa and Great Grandpa and WWII veteran...we were going to celebrate his 90th in early May, but had a celebration of his life instead. He had been able to still live by himself, so my husband and I and some of his other family members spent about three weeks cleaning out the house and getting it painted and spruced up ready to sell. It sold within 2 weeks and we have the closing sometime next week. Once that is over, I'm hopeful that things settle down; still am going through pictures and other stuff I don't know what to do with---but that can be done over time.

I will have our grandson here fulltime for the summer - but that will be fun. On the joyful news side, our son and his wife had a baby girl in February---I had a great time knitting and crocheting up baby girl stuff --- always have something on my needles for the grandkids. 

We're hoping for nothing but happy times for awhile. I'm anxious to catch up with all of you---I've missed staying in touch - and Dave, we're entertaining tomorrow with a cookout and I was going to have grilled pineapple with sticky rice as the dessert --- but the strawberry souffle is sounding pretty darn good. It's the first time we've entertained in a very long time - looking forward to it.

Time to catch up with some other posts....have a good night everybody.

My prayers and good wishes to all the dancers (and benched dancers who are waiting for new parts).


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> sorlenna - i'm sayin' the word.
> 
> sam


I figured (and I just had a snack of pb on crackers...).

PEANUT BUTTER PIE

1/3 cup peanut butter
1 cup powdered (confectioner's) sugar
3 oz cream cheese
1/2 teaspoon vanilla
8 oz whipped topping (Cool Whip or other brand)
1 baked pie crust, cooled, or graham cracker crust

Mix peanut butter, powdered sugar, vanilla and cream cheese well. Add whipped topping a little at a time, blending well. Spread in crust and chill for at least 2 hours.

DD loves this one--and it's easy and no need to turn on the stove, my kind of pie!

I have not tried this one sugar free--Bub does not like pb in sweets (I know, I couldn't believe it either). Heh.

I have just a couple more rows before I have to sort out the problem stitches, but I have a chart, so I'm hopeful.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Evening to all TPers and Dave. A question for Dave: what is a sprung 8"tin? Is it a "springform pan"? The strawberry puree sounds delicious. I have been using our wonderful Driscoll's strawberries (so sweet one never needs to put sugar on them) in a yummy spinach salad. It is so good and will gladly share the recipe for any who would like to have it. Knitting a nice warm vest for winter months. Easy pattern done in one piece. Lovely warm, sunny day today after nasty thunderstorms all day Wednesday, but having said that, we needed the rain which was most welcome. However, could have done without all the thunder and lightning. Hope you all have a really good weekend. Dave, so sorry about the awful weather predicted for your special Sunday this week. Not fun to be outdoors in such weather even with umbrellas and blankets!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, the souffle sounds wonderful and this might be my favorite napkin ring. Simple, yet elegant!
> 
> Gail, the pie sounds like a good one! I think it would be perfect for a Thanksgiving meal!


The souffle is seriously nice, total sin, but being good is boring!

Do try making the napkin ring, it's a quickie and all makes sense once you get started, it just looks tricky written out!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave you are so sweet to everyone on the tp and remember this is your personal ministry. We love that in you as I always say, Dave, "SOLDIER ON" and minister to us. thanks, buddy,
> 
> joe p


I hope it's not a 'ministry', the notion of service sounds a bit like work to me, I'm allergic to that!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Goodnight/Afternoon/ Evening everyone. Haven't been on much this week. Very busy week again. I'm really tired tonight, so I'll be checking in all hours thru the night. Next week hopeful will slow down some. Still having problems with my left arm, so no knitting yet. It went from 99degrees last Sunday to 48 degrees this week. Today is about 68.Going to try and finish reading last weeks TP. Later!!!


I hope your arm improves soon, it would drive me nuts. Have you tried using a frame? They're easier one-handed.

The weather is doing strange things here too, the temperatures have plummeted this week.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joy Marshall said:


> This is just in time. My favourite local supermarket has strawberries on sale for just $1.00 a lb. They are California ones and must be a loss leader, to get you in the store, as we are in Canada.
> I have a favourite strawberry pie recipe which I might make instead. Decisions, decisions!


I think I'd make both and invite some friends to tea!

Have fun!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'd start with one that only uses a couple of colours and do use bobbins when I've specified them, they really do help. You can buy plastic bobbins in packs of ten, they're about £1.90 (US$3) in the UK, or you can vandalise a cereal packet and make your own for free.
> 
> Dave


I'd not worry about the bobbins for something so small- just leave short pieces of yarn hanging and they can be pulled out easily if they start to tangle.
Daves egg cosies or napkin rings are great little things to try colour work on - not much to undo when you go wrong, and go wrong you are almost certain to.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

Ooooh! Fie upon you! I will try my very bestes to not go wrong!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


London's a big city and the procession routes are carefully planned, they were rehearsing the carriage procession at dawn on Friday morning. The city has had a lot of practice at putting on royal events and everything has been measured to the inch and these are public holidays.

The Olympics are another matter altogether, they are going to be on while everybody else is trying to work. It's a busy place on weekdays and the infrastructure is at full capacity, getting around will not be easy, I'm planning to avoid going into town.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Being confined to either the bed or the recliner I am using this down time to watch and practice a lot of the helpful videos. I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique.
> DS will be in late tomorrow night, so hopefully he will be able to help Cindi with some of the heavier jobs around the house. I hate sitting while others are busy, just not my style.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening...
> Marianne


Sounds like you'll be using the time as an opportunity. When I was laid-up following a knee injury playing rugby, I learned to make picture sweaters!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > the Isle of Man TT races all this this coming week on the amazingly fast and scary island roads.
> ...


Tourist Trophy

It's a unique street circuit, 27 miles through towns, countryside and narrow lanes, quite a spectacle.

http://www.iomtt.com/

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

As a young homemaker in my 20s, I tried to make something very like what I see here. Gelatin, strawberries, all that. It was a flop. Such a flop that I never tried it again. The kitchen is not very frightening to me any more. I'm a mean old lady and I'd tell that gelatin to behave. It's so much fun reading the tea party. It brings back little bits of my life.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> The souffle is seriously nice, total sin, but being good is boring!
> 
> Dave


Having got myself back onto weight watchers yesterday I think I need to be good. Stick to the Goat Curry which is nearly ready, just added a little milk to it. 
talking to daughter one, she has just woken up and due here in 15 minutes, She spent the whole night studying. She thinks she will still come. I've just suggested she gets her sister to pick her up. That was literally typed as I spoke to her! She had spoken to her sister but didn't htink to ask her to ppick her up- sometimes the brain doesn't work too well after waking up after 4 hours sleep! Not sure that Goat Curry sounds the best thing for breakfast.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > [the Isle of Man TT races all this this coming week on the amazingly fast and scary island roads.
> ...


Tourist Trophy

Dave[/quote]

I would never have worked that one out either Sam.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> Dave, I have never seen a tinned strawberry. Isn't that strange? Maybe it's because we have such a vast quantity of them. We have frozen in the off season.


We have masses of them fresh in Summer, then imported from all over the rest of the year. But tinned strawberries are a good standby for purees or setting in jelly.

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My mother had a habit of going out picking bright and early, and she would bring me seven or eight gallons of strawberries before the coffee had ever kicked in. It's times like those that really stick in my memory.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

That Strawberry Souffle sounds so fattening but that's probably why it sounds SOOOOO delicious.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> That Strawberry Souffle sounds so fattening but that's probably why it sounds SOOOOO delicious.


Awww, shucks, you can eat it one time.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> My mother had a habit of going out picking bright and early, and she would bring me seven or eight gallons of strawberries before the coffee had ever kicked in. It's times like those that really stick in my memory.


I remember going to pick strawberries very early to avoid the heat. We ate almost as many as went into the buckets.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

My sweet best friend, gone gone gone, would go walking with her dog and she would eat one blackberry then the dog would eat one.


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

wannabear said:


> My sweet best friend, gone gone gone, would go walking with her dog and she would eat one blackberry then the dog would eat one.


Our dog ate the most unusual non dog stuff. I sometimes wondered if she ate it only because we did. Then again, every time we had any of these non dog foods she would give us a very intense "give me some look."

LesleighAnne


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Evening to all TPers and Dave. A question for Dave: what is a sprung 8"tin? Is it a "springform pan"? The strawberry puree sounds delicious. I have been using our wonderful Driscoll's strawberries (so sweet one never needs to put sugar on them) in a yummy spinach salad. It is so good and will gladly share the recipe for any who would like to have it. Knitting a nice warm vest for winter months. Easy pattern done in one piece. Lovely warm, sunny day today after nasty thunderstorms all day Wednesday, but having said that, we needed the rain which was most welcome. However, could have done without all the thunder and lightning. Hope you all have a really good weekend. Dave, so sorry about the awful weather predicted for your special Sunday this week. Not fun to be outdoors in such weather even with umbrellas and blankets!


Spinach salad with strawberries??? recipe please! Thanks,
Flockie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorlenna - the word is delicious - i love nobake pies and this sounds wonderful.

sam



Sorlenna said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > sorlenna - i'm sayin' the word.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i just realized you said all week - do they run the route more than once? tourist trophy is kind of a strange name for a prize - is there a story there?

sam



FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good evening all tprs: I laughed at Dave thinking no one appreciated the cozies and napkin rings when every one posted evokes many comments and to be sure even if some look and don't make we all appreciate them and the efforts and time that you extend. I'm sure that they are time-consuming and difficult, but what that is worthwhile is not.
I recall many, many weekends when I drove to Fallbrook, SD to let the dogs loose in the avocado groves. They would scampter through all the fallen leaves and come up with the fallen avacados missed by the pickers and bring them to me to crack for them. This was before the trend toward adding avacados to dogfood arrived. They loved them. I do too.
Hobo is off on another adventure. He comes back every day or so. Hopefully he will come back this evening as I have a assembly to attend in Mira Loma for Jw tomorrow all day and won't be back until 5:30 or 6 Pm. and we will leave before 7:30 in the AM. Off for now. Marlark Marge.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Oh Dave the Strawberry Souffle sounds absolutely heavenly! I love the new napkin ring too! I went to the Dr. for the second time this week, missed tree days of work (in bed) and still not feeling too well. It's a bad sinus infection that I've been fighting for the last 2 weeks so I hope the new medication that I got today helps more than the ones I got on Tuesday. It would be really nice to get some uninterrupted sleep! Talk to everyone later!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Evening to all TPers and Dave. A question for Dave: what is a sprung 8"tin? Is it a "springform pan"? The strawberry puree sounds delicious. I have been using our wonderful Driscoll's strawberries (so sweet one never needs to put sugar on them) in a yummy spinach salad. It is so good and will gladly share the recipe for any who would like to have it. Knitting a nice warm vest for winter months. Easy pattern done in one piece. Lovely warm, sunny day today after nasty thunderstorms all day Wednesday, but having said that, we needed the rain which was most welcome. However, could have done without all the thunder and lightning. Hope you all have a really good weekend. Dave, so sorry about the awful weather predicted for your special Sunday this week. Not fun to be outdoors in such weather even with umbrellas and blankets!


It's a loose-bottomed tin with an expansion clip on the sides, when you undo the clip, it should lift off cleanly.

Need you ask? Spinach and strawberries sounds fascinating, post it and I'll give it a whirl!

The weather is very disappointing, but it should be dry for the Epsom Derby to-day on te first day of The Queen's celebrations. I might put a fiver on _Bonfire_, that's my kind of name for a horse!

We're hardy here, it rained for the coronation and that didn't turn out so bad. I think Her Majesty is marvellous, she's certainly kept her coronation vow and served her country and the Commonwealth of Nations tirelessly, I believe we couldn't have done better.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> As a young homemaker in my 20s, I tried to make something very like what I see here. Gelatin, strawberries, all that. It was a flop. Such a flop that I never tried it again. The kitchen is not very frightening to me any more. I'm a mean old lady and I'd tell that gelatin to behave. It's so much fun reading the tea party. It brings back little bits of my life.


This works, the trick of it is to have the strawberry mixture just on the point of setting and to get the egg whites like snow, then just be patient while it sets firm!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> My mother had a habit of going out picking bright and early, and she would bring me seven or eight gallons of strawberries before the coffee had ever kicked in. It's times like those that really stick in my memory.


I'm surrounded by blackberry woods and the streets are lined with crab apple and quince trees. I can go out and pick enough to make twelve pounds of jam by lunchtime, I count myself pretty lucky!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> That Strawberry Souffle sounds so fattening but that's probably why it sounds SOOOOO delicious.


As a substitute for another treat, there's nothing wrong with something sumptuous every now and then!

Dave


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi to one and all, 14c here in Tasmania,Saturday night, 6.45. Oranges are in season now in Australia, and only this week a recipe was posted in local paper for orange souffle. Have everthing ready to knit GG pair of owl mitts for upcoming birthday. Did make her a pair already, now wants a pair for school. Only colour allowed is black, so that is going to be fun. I do have a good light. Might be distracted though. Love to watch the AFL footy on tele.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> i just realized you said all week - do they run the route more than once? tourist trophy is kind of a strange name for a prize - is there a story there?
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


4 laps = 151 miles of total terror! It's one of the oldest motorcycle race weeks in the world with thousands of pages of history. Every class of bike is tested over the circuit, the best riders in the world pit their skills over the most testing course on earth. Next year a certain young man won't be at school, this year on tv, next year we see it all for real!

Check out the website and watch the videos, the Ise of Man is a unique circuit.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sandy said:


> Oh Dave the Strawberry Souffle sounds absolutely heavenly! I love the new napkin ring too! I went to the Dr. for the second time this week, missed tree days of work (in bed) and still not feeling too well. It's a bad sinus infection that I've been fighting for the last 2 weeks so I hope the new medication that I got today helps more than the ones I got on Tuesday. It would be really nice to get some uninterrupted sleep! Talk to everyone later!


I do hope you feel better soon, cheer yourself up with strawberries!

I'm glad you like the napkin ring, have fun with it!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good Morning Dave and all, 
A rather chilly 58F / 14C here this morning. No nice sun rise today just lots of wind, clouds and rain. Back to the races.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning Dave and all,
> A rather chilly 58F / 14C here this morning. No nice sun rise today just lots of wind, clouds and rain. Back to the races.


Pretty grim here too, very cloudy with _mizzle_, perfect for watching the racing!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

skinny minnie said:


> Hi to one and all, 14c here in Tasmania,Saturday night, 6.45. Oranges are in season now in Australia, and only this week a recipe was posted in local paper for orange souffle. Have everthing ready to knit GG pair of owl mitts for upcoming birthday. Did make her a pair already, now wants a pair for school. Only colour allowed is black, so that is going to be fun. I do have a good light. Might be distracted though. Love to watch the AFL footy on tele.


Orange souffle works for me, I love desserts!

Enjoy the day!
Dave


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Another nice day here, although quite windy. Can't believe how much news we can get through in just 6 pages! So here goes -
Dave, the souffle receipt sounds yummy. I've never made any kind of souffle, but I might give this a go. I'd have the Lambrusco with it, love that wine!
Tessadale, hope all goes well and you don't have to wait too long for your knee op.
GrandmaGail, Hope your GD's ACL injury heals up soon. Know exactly what you mean about taking their pain from them if you could.
Sam, bit scared to say it, but I hate PB. Sorry! Anyway, hope you enjoy Grandma Gail's recipe.
Pammie, Good luck with packing up your DM's house. Sounds like you've got a good working system!
Carol'sGift's, hope Fred's angiogram goes well on Tuesday.
RookieRetiree, sorry to hear about your FIL, but it sounds like he lived a full life. Congrats on your new GD.
Sandy, hope your sinus infection clears up soon, sounds like a painful thing to go through.

Love to everyone else and have a good weekend.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > i just realized you said all week - do they run the route more than once? tourist trophy is kind of a strange name for a prize - is there a story there?
> ...


In the 70s I had a guest house on the IOM, TT week was very busy with all the young lads who brought their bikes over to go round the roads between the races, because it takes place on the public roads which have to be kept open. They loved to spend hours in the road outside cleaning their bikes, just wished they didn't use MY toilet rolls to polish them up. I soon learned not to put too many spares out.

One of the sad things was that nearly every year there would be at least one serious, sometimes fatal, accident among these over-confident youngsters. Such a pity to see a young life ruined, I really felt for their mums, so I was a substitute "mum" for the week.

Tessa


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Good morning Dave!! Here in Southern California we are having a bumper year of wonderful sweet strawberries just perfect for your recipe...Thanks again for this wonderful tea party.


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 1st June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches, or a martini and olives if you prefer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good Morning Dave and all,
> A rather chilly 58F / 14C here this morning. No nice sun rise today just lots of wind, clouds and rain. Back to the races.


I had to chuckle reading your post. When I got up this a.m. I thought how nice it was to see sunshine and a warm 59F. I guess everything is relative.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Rookie Retiree, I'm sorry that you've had to deal with such sorrow. But, I'm sure your new GD will bring you much joy. I wish everything positive for you from now on.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Tessadale, I hope you don't have to wait too long for your surgery and your recovery goes well. I was told years ago that I could look forward to the same. Hopefully, it won't be anytime soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good Morning Dave and all,
> ...


I rather like the cooler temperatures. It is just much cooler than we've been having lately. The teens have turned the heat back on.


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > My mother had a habit of going out picking bright and early, and she would bring me seven or eight gallons of strawberries before the coffee had ever kicked in. It's times like those that really stick in my memory.
> ...


Oh how I would love that! Blackberries are one of my favs--especially the big sweet juicy ones. My granny used to make the most devine cobblers with real cow's cream as the topper. That cream was so thick it was like ice cream. My sister loves crab apple jelly and she works so hard trying to gather enough to make a batch each season.
I have never tried quince, but, I'll bet it is just a delicious.
I love strawberries but can not eat them. I turn all red and itchy when I eat those.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I would say judging by the lack of postings here that my inability to get into KP since last night might have been general. The last posting is 8.47 on the 2nd. And looking at my international times all the US is now on 3rd, very early hours. My inbox has been very quite.
We've had a very cold day here, only 13 with rain ( about 55F). About what I think Dave said they are expecting for London! And we are in winter and them almost summer. I told my daughter this and her comment was 'a typical summer day I see'. Planning on watching the beginning of the flotilla, don't know if I will stay awake till 2.30 when it is due to finish.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Good evening, Good morning, Afternoon all....for me it's 3:30 AM Sunday morning....I have had a hard time keeping caught up on the tea party. Life has just been busy! 

I ended up scanning quickly through the last pages of last week's TP. I was looking to see if anyone had any advice about my question re the Russian Helmets. I didn't find anything. I was wondering what temperature to use...and timing for soft yolks with set whites. Anyone?

I'm also beginning to settle down after receiving a call from my son who told me he'd been in the ER for several hours and he believes the doctors were able to save his finger. He has been quite busy trying to restore & remodel his house, and was using a table saw...and got careless. ohhh...I'm just still so distressed. He will have surgery next week.....anyway....as a parent you just want to make it all go away, but can't. Frustrating.

Anyway...everyone have a good weekend....I'm off to get some shut eye.
Carol (IL)


----------



## candytuft (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks Dave for the great recipe, I can see my waistline expanding. Enjoy the 60th anniversary celebrations.x.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Darowil, yes it seems nobody could raise KP, from anywhere. Just managed to loose my first reply to you! Also things do seem to be fairly slow!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Darowil, yes it seems nobody could raise KP, from anywhere. Just managed to loose my first reply to you! Also things do seem to be fairly slow!


I think it must be a very busy time on the web has probably caused some problems, but how are we to know? I practically wore the letters off my keyboard, now I know the true meaning of the word "frustration". But nice to hear from you now.

Anyone watching the BBC can see what dull, breezy weather we're having, rain in the night, must be summer.

Tessa


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good Morning Dave and all, It is 50F / 10 c at 4:50 am. Expected to be cloudy and possible rain ll day.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good evening, Good morning, Afternoon all....for me it's 3:30 AM Sunday morning....I have had a hard time keeping caught up on the tea party. Life has just been busy!
> 
> I ended up scanning quickly through the last pages of last week's TP. I was looking to see if anyone had any advice about my question re the Russian Helmets. I didn't find anything. I was wondering what temperature to use...and timing for soft yolks with set whites. Anyone?
> 
> ...


So sorry to hear about your son's mishap, which finger was it? Hope it wasn't one that he depends on. 
Can't help about the Russian Helmets. my oven has a mind of it's own. They were lovely when I did them but I had to keep a close eye on them,

Tessa


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > thewren said:
> ...


The TT circuit has got to be the most testing and dangerous on the planet, but it is the ultimate challenge for sports bikes and riders. _The Lad_ races on tracks with all the safety measures in place, but I still worry. However, when a boy is a racer, one can only wish him well and hope for the best; luckily, so far, he's bounced!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> I would say judging by the lack of postings here that my inability to get into KP since last night might have been general. The last posting is 8.47 on the 2nd. And looking at my international times all the US is now on 3rd, very early hours. My inbox has been very quite.
> We've had a very cold day here, only 13 with rain ( about 55F). About what I think Dave said they are expecting for London! And we are in winter and them almost summer. I told my daughter this and her comment was 'a typical summer day I see'. Planning on watching the beginning of the flotilla, don't know if I will stay awake till 2.30 when it is due to finish.


KP must have forgotten to put a shilling in the meter!

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank goodness the server is back up and running. I missed you all today. I guess the server crashed shortly before I tried to get on this morning and I was just now, at 4:19am able to get back in. 
At least I didn't have much to get caught up on I guess.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DonnieK said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


Blackberry and apple jam is my all-time favourite, it's those wonderful Bramleys doing their star act, they're the best!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good evening, Good morning, Afternoon all....for me it's 3:30 AM Sunday morning....I have had a hard time keeping caught up on the tea party. Life has just been busy!
> 
> I ended up scanning quickly through the last pages of last week's TP. I was looking to see if anyone had any advice about my question re the Russian Helmets. I didn't find anything. I was wondering what temperature to use...and timing for soft yolks with set whites. Anyone?
> 
> ...


Life has been hectic for me too, I owe you at least three emails and will be catching up, I promise!

Russian Helmets I can supply, they're a favourite breakfast dish and I don't know anybody who doesn't like this classic.

*Russian Helmets*
_Preheat oven to 325degF/160degC/Regulo3_

*Ingredients:*
4 eggs
4 medium-sized tomatoes
2 tsp red wine vinegar
2 tbs butter
Salt and Pepper

*Method:*
Cut the the top off each tomato and scoop out the pulp & seeds. Sprinkle into each tomato a 1/2 tsp of vinegar. Break one egg into each tomato.

Place in lightly buttered ramekins and bake until the eggs are set to your liking.

Remove from the oven and sprinkle with salt and pepper and a small knob of butter.

Be patient, the subtle flavours develop, just use the best tomatoes you can find; when the whites are set, they're done!

I hope the lad recovers well, its amazing how good surgery is these days, doctors are amazing!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

candytuft said:


> Thanks Dave for the great recipe, I can see my waistline expanding. Enjoy the 60th anniversary celebrations.x.


Enjoy, it really is delicious!

There's lots going on, whatever the weather, it's a good reason for a party and The Queen is marvellous, such a fantastic example of service and duty to a nation and the Commonwealth of Nations; there aren't many who do so much and never give in, she's inspirational.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Classic _Moto3_ race, fantastic action in Barcelona!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Classic _Moto3_ race, fantastic action in Barcelona!
> 
> Dave


Awesome race!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank goodness the server is back up and running. I missed you all today. I guess the server crashed shortly before I tried to get on this morning and I was just now, at 4:19am able to get back in.
> At least I didn't have much to get caught up on I guess.


Tried to get in sat but server down. So Sunday is first time to see you all. Dave oooooooooh love that recipe. Your napkin rings are becoming famous around our house. I guess I went a little crazy and made one for each of the family Especially liked those musical note ones so I added one to that with a treble clef . We will grace our table wih them for dinner today.Thanks for the patterns and inspiration.
It's a balmy 66 degrees and sunny here in the Seattle area with no rain. Going to be a wonderful day.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma M said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank goodness the server is back up and running. I missed you all today. I guess the server crashed shortly before I tried to get on this morning and I was just now, at 4:19am able to get back in.
> ...


It was strange the way it crashed, but that's all part of the internet experience.

I'm glad you like like napkin ring patterns, I think it's fum to have something unusual on the table, have fun with my motifs. The treble clef works really well in gold on a mdnight blue backgound, it really stands out.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Clearly still not right- haven't received any notifications since I posted about 2 hours ago despite the psotings that have been made, but guess it will take some time to fully correct it. Admin did say still working on getting it going properly. Very quick newsletter to get through tonight though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Amazing how much you miss this place when you can't get in! Thought it might have gone down earlier in the day with all those lovely bears being posted on KP! 
I see from the TV that the weather's not great in London, they should've staged the Flotilla up here as it's a nice day, although quite breezy. Surprising how the weather can be so different from north to south.
Off out to have lunch with my pal, be back on later.
Kate


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Grandma M said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Did mine on a midnight blue with pale green background


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Wow - I'm on page 1. Shocking.
> 
> Off to see my grandgirls in a dance recital. Tomorrow my youngest grandson is in a ballroom dance contest. He just turned 10.
> 
> See you all tomorrow - have a wonderful evening.


Yesterday I could not get on KP - did anyone else have that problem?

The dance contest was for 4th and 5th graders only. There are 15 schools that compete. Yesterday's contest was for 8 schools. My grandson is in 4th grade and his school came in second place for 4th grade. 5th grade took 1st place. GS took part in the dance contest rather than the baseball semi final game. This is one activity he really enjoys.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Oops - I guess I should have read posts before I posted about not being able to get on KP. Seems the server crashed.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Off to church after a miserable night. I ordered a big cake for Fred's birthday, so i kinda need to be there.Otherwise I would not go. Stomach still in upheavel from last evening. Missed you all, but will talk later this afternoon. Missed TP-Thanks again Dave, and Sam for keeping us going!!!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

Last week the weather here was glorious. According to the weather channel we won't have sunshine again until this coming Thursday, and it is cold here. Back to winter, I guess.


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

O Dave just in time strawberries have just come to Ontario will have to try thank you Jean

Dori Sage
I had the same problem I am glad to hear someone else had it too


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

I guess I should have read all the posts before commenting will do next time


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Good Sunday morning (here anyway)...I missed you all so much yesterday due to the server crash! But good to know all is getting righted with the forum.

I'll have to pick up some gelatin, but I'm hoping to try a sugar free version of the strawberry souffle--told Bub about it and of course he wants me to try it. Such a sweet tooth that man has! We went out for a nice dinner last night; actually went to one place and sat there for a while and no one even came over to say howdy (they were not busy), so we walked out and went somewhere else, where we were greeted and seated immediately. One wonders at times what people are thinking when they ignore customers. And we won't go there again.

I'll send good thoughts for those who have suffered illness or injury--my goodness, those things can really happen in a heartbeat, can't they?

Our weather is hot and dry...we may be getting rain on Monday (but I doubt it)...new fires started with the lightning, the news says. We have pretty much a constant haze in the air these days. But nature will take whatever course it chooses--this I learned long ago.

I'm still working on the vest; ran into a snag when I realized I have to figure out different stitch counts for the different sizes (it's the "plus 3" at the end of the pattern repeat that's troublesome), but I'm working diligently on my graph paper as time allows.

Marge, it sounds as if you and Hobo have reached a "medium," and I hope it's a happy one--perhaps as he begins to feel more secure with you, he won't stay gone quite so long at a stretch.

I'm off for my bike ride (well, the bike actually sits just behind me here in the room, ha ha), and we are out to lunch in a bit for a birthday (one of the girls). Hope everyone's day/evening/night is going well.


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

Thank you Tessa.....it was his right index finger...he's just happy that he (so far) has been able to keep it. He goes back to the doctor tomorrow.

Re the Russian Helmets...what temperature in the oven did you use? Also...about how much time did you bake them? I'm just not clever at baking eggs.....I can't tell by looking at them when they are done.

Thanks for your help.
Carol (IL)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

_Canderel_ or any other sugar substitute works well with the souffle. A tiny amount of icing sugar is useful for dusting, but we're talking miniscule amounts, about 2g per serving and that really is negligible in terms of diet, but so important for presentation and taste.

Dave


----------



## cmaliza (May 21, 2011)

thank you, Dave. I had the wrong temp. Any idea how long this takes? 20 minutes? 30 minutes? Thanks for the help.....the ones I made were delicious...'cept the yolks were rock solid!
Carol (IL)


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oh, Dave! Can't wait to try this recipe. Sounds so yummy and refreshing. Thank you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The sunrise during the race this morning. 
Newest member of the farm, born just minutes after the race ended.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The sunrise during the race this morning.
> Newest member of the farm, born just minutes after the race ended.


All lovely! Would hardly know the calf to be new born!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Watching the pageantry on the Thames- the Queen is resplendent in white.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Myfanwy, I too have been watching the flotilla on the Thames, The Queen does look stunning, as do the rest of the Royal family. I especially love Kate in red, so beautiful.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Caren, the sunrise is lovely. A friend of mine gave birth to her first born on Thursday. She has a son, and had a c-section because he was 10.3 pounds! I am going to email her the picture of your new calf - she will forget the pain very quickly, I'm sure. 

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The sunrise during the race this morning.
> ...


The calf is a good size. The mother is the first born of the cows on the farm, she is three.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:



> Caren, the sunrise is lovely. A friend of mine gave birth to her first born on Thursday. She has a son, and had a c-section because he was 10.3 pounds! I am going to email her the picture of your new calf - she will forget the pain very quickly, I'm sure.
> 
> Flockie


I feel for her, my youngest was 10.2 pounds. If my first had of been that big he would have been an only child.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks for the new pictures, NanaCaren. I so enjoy your photo work, and I'm in awe of all the work you do to maintain the farm and care for the animals. I could never manage so much but thank you for letting me "live" the farm life vicariously.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flockie said:


> Myfanwy, I too have been watching the flotilla on the Thames, The Queen does look stunning, as do the rest of the Royal family. I especially love Kate in red, so beautiful.


I thought Katherine looked absolutely stunning. We are now on the religious broadcast- I have to take what we are given- so have switched off- misplaced the remote!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Myfanwy, I too have been watching the flotilla on the Thames, The Queen does look stunning, as do the rest of the Royal family. I especially love Kate in red, so beautiful.
> ...


I'm not particularly what you would call a monarchist, but you have to admire the Queen's stamina, standing for all those hours at 86! Kate did look good, but as my Gran used to say, "A bonnie face suits a dish cloot!" :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is nothing like as good as NannaCaren's photos, but my best shot!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> Thanks for the new pictures, NanaCaren. I so enjoy your photo work, and I'm in awe of all the work you do to maintain the farm and care for the animals. I could never manage so much but thank you for letting me "live" the farm life vicariously.


I love taking pictures, figure I can share them. The work really isn't as bad as it sounds, most of the time. Unless I've had plans and have to cancel them. The teens help on the farm too.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is nothing like as good as NannaCaren's photos, but my best shot!


Gorgeous sunset! It is just as good.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Off to church after a miserable night. I ordered a big cake for Fred's birthday, so i kinda need to be there.Otherwise I would not go. Stomach still in upheavel from last evening. Missed you all, but will talk later this afternoon. Missed TP-Thanks again Dave, and Sam for keeping us going!!!


Feel better/


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Morning to all: I turned on the computer this Am to find that none of the browsers were functional. Since I am ignorant of much about computers and thought perhaps I had exceeded capacity. I rebooted repeatedly but that kept saying unable to connect to servers both foxfire and internet explorer- so i gather that it was not only England and Kp but perhaps a satallite hook-up that was experiencing problems? I finished 2 dishcloths yesterday in the feather and fan pattern in variegated cottons. I am aiming at 10 for now. 
If I can get yarn for my sweater, I will start it then. 
Everyone at the sr ctr is anxious for me to get my butterfly quilt finished, but I am in a knitting mood.
I also have some sewing that I wish to do if I can find the right patterns. I need some suits with jackets to wear to the Kingdom Hall as it is always cold there and most people use blankets the year around. Why can't they control air conditioning to a reasonable 75 degrees instead of ice-box or incubator. Theirs is supposed to be controlled according to the body count, but seems to operate on the outside temperature and blasts off in the opposite direction usually cold. Hobo and I sort of just let things be- if he desires to roam I can't keep him quiet in the house; he just pesters until I give in and let him out and it makes no difference he will find a way out if he is outside of the house. I think he would be happier if I found him a playmate. See you later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > This is nothing like as good as NannaCaren's photos, but my best shot!
> ...


Would have been better if I hadn't got half the fence and next door's gazebo in too!


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

flockie said:


> Caren, the sunrise is lovely. A friend of mine gave birth to her first born on Thursday. She has a son, and had a c-section because he was 10.3 pounds! I am going to email her the picture of your new calf - she will forget the pain very quickly, I'm sure.
> 
> Flockie


This comment made me laugh, and I know I shouldn't have.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, are you attending the Thames Diamond Jubilee pagent? 

I just finished watching it. It was marvellous to see. Too bad that it started to rain. I felt sorry for those that were on boats without shelter but it didn't seem to bother them much. The Queen and all her entourage stood all during the trip and then the sail by. At one point, I saw her support herself and thought she must have been so tired but she never sat down. I noticed that she went below and when she came back, she was wearing a shawl. I wondered to myself if someone had made it for her - maybe someone from KP! Hope all you Brits have a nice long weekend and enjoy the festivities.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Watching the pageantry on the Thames- the Queen is resplendent in white.


It's was so refreshing to see the look of delight and expectation on the Queen's face...even though she's had 60 years of pomp and circumstance.
JuneK


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, thanks for the strawberry souffle receipt. The strawberries we get now are hard and tasteless. Hopefully our Ontario strawberries will be ready in the next 3 weeks.
> ...


I sure hope your summer isn't over and that ours isn't either. Although we needed the rain, I think I've had enough - now we need some warmth. It's only 50 today, cloudy and drizzly.

No alpine strawberries around here. I can get the puree though. I bought a frozen strawberry shortcake this week and my DH said it tasted like "mush". He had to say that in front of company too. Wasn't my day - he said he didn't like my coffee either. Oh well - another excuse to go out to eat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


sorry Kate, I need a translation there, of Gran's saying!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


A beautiful face would still look good even wearing a dish cloth. :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Darowil, yes it seems nobody could raise KP, from anywhere. Just managed to loose my first reply to you! Also things do seem to be fairly slow!


I thought it was my computer because I couldn't raise KP yesterday either. Very frustrating. Okay today though.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


thanks Kate, makes me think of 'beautiful is, as beautiful does'.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Darowil, yes it seems nobody could raise KP, from anywhere. Just managed to loose my first reply to you! Also things do seem to be fairly slow!
> ...


was worried it was me or the computer, but fortunately the one person I had an email address for contacted me!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

KateB, your sunset photo is beautiful. Don't sell yourself short..... you captured so many lovely colors of the sky. I really enjoy looking at what Mother Nature offers us.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Caren, the sunrise is lovely. A friend of mine gave birth to her first born on Thursday. She has a son, and had a c-section because he was 10.3 pounds! I am going to email her the picture of your new calf - she will forget the pain very quickly, I'm sure.
> ...


She already emailed me back... said although she felt like one in the last few weeks, she was glad she was not this baby's mother. 
Flockie


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!
> 
> Tessa


______________________
So sorry to hear about your knee and having to wait so long to get in. Wow, and you already had a hip done. Didn't know it would make the leg longer and that sounds like a problem that would create other problems, maybe even making it harder for your knees. Sure hope they get you out of pain. Keep us posted.
_____________________
I missed so much at last week's Tea Party. When I tried to catch up I missed some very important pages with Myfwanny's portraits and Joe P's photos. Myfwanny was kind enough to find them again and give me the page #. (Starting on page 19 of May 25th TP) How I enjoyed looking at her and Joe's photos from the past. Such gorgeous people and clothes. That lace collar and cuffs in the dress looked like it was probably hand done and very exquisite. The wedding dress amazing. Joe P - you had so much history in your photos too....way way back. How I enjoyed these few pages and the stories that went with them, seeing the clothes and the warmth. Nice to meet the grandparents that meant so much to you Joe. Wonderful.

I didn't know that about the red-haired Maori, but was suspicious that this was the source - a little Scottish blood in there. I truly would love to see your Dad's younger passport photo if you have access to it. He cut quite a fine figure for his late 80's. Lovely photo of cat and know you miss your dear pet. They do have a way of working their way into our hearts and becoming members of the family. Thanks to the two of you for the enjoyable time looking at those few pages. Loved it.
_______________________________________
Joe P: Here is a link that (I think shows) the area where the castle is that your ancestors lived in:





It's a little long as it is a bike tour.

Here is one for images of the castle:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q=Scharfenstein+castle+germany&qpvt=Scharfenstein+castle+germany&FORM=IGRE
________________________________________
DoriSage - Good for you for making such a delicious dish from the beet tops. I always cringe when I see people tearing the tops off and throwing them away. Thanks for reminding us all of how good they can be.
_________________________________________
Pammie1234 - It sure is hard to watch your daughter go through her pain. Harder when it's your child than when it is your own pain. It is indeed difficult to find a good person today. I hope she will find happiness and a good job. She is fortunate to have you.
__________________________________________
Wannabear - Prayers for your son in Afghanistan.
__________________________________________

Got out to the Farmer's Market today and was surprised they had so much already. Well, mostly lettuce and scapes, but also free range organic eggs that we had for breakfast. It was so good. The market is growing and most of it is organic. DH and I shared a veggie juice from a new stand with fresh veggies and fruit smoothies with no sugar added. It was raining and cleared up just as we got there. Love seeing all the farmers again and their lovely produce. We were too early to hear the music, but you have to be early to get the eggs. In this case it's the early bird that catches the eggs instead of the worm.
Went to see "The Exotic Marigold Hotel" yesterday and we both loved it. I think it is more enjoyable when you are older and can relate.
See you later, need to catch up on all the pages I have missed already. As you can see from above, I was still catching up on last week's Tea Party.
____________________________________________


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Dave, thanks for the strawberry souffle receipt. The strawberries we get now are hard and tasteless. Hopefully our Ontario strawberries will be ready in the next 3 weeks.
> 
> It's been raining cats and dogs today and really quite windy. We really needed the rain so can't complain but didn't need the wind. The canopy on our gazebo has been ripped by the wind and it is now beyond repair. I must have had a premonition because I bought a new one this week - only because the present one was so dirty and I couldn't clean it. It'll probably rain all weekend so I won't get to put the new canopy up until Monday. Hope everyone has a nice weekend wherever you are.


Oh I know the Ontario strawberries will be good with that rich black soil.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dave, I can't wait until I can get to the store! First to find metallic thread for the napkin ring..... then for some strawberries and the cream to make this souffle. This sounds really simple to make.
> ...


Oh yes :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - I'm on page 1. Shocking.
> ...


It is so much fun to go to children's dance recitals. Wow, your grandson in a ballroom dance contest. Sure he will be fantastic. How nice that he will know how to dance. I know you will be having lots of fun.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Dave. Have a hanging strawberry plant but will add to it with bought strawberries. Sounds like another winner. I think I am going to have to buy a BIG notebook and title it the Tea Party Cookbook.
> ...


Thanks Dave. I will have to look at that. I do have an iphone but only a little saavy on these things and never know what to get, so the Evernote will be great. Appreciate the tip.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> Being confined to either the bed or the recliner I am using this down time to watch and practice a lot of the helpful videos. I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique.
> DS will be in late tomorrow night, so hopefully he will be able to help Cindi with some of the heavier jobs around the house. I hate sitting while others are busy, just not my style.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening...
> Marianne


Marianne - Confined to the recliner. What happened?? Sorry to hear that. At least it sounds like you are going to make good use of the time. How nice that DS will be coming in. I agree, it is so hard to be sitting when others are doing, but sometimes you need to so that you can get better. Wishes for whatever ails you to be gone. Know you sure have a lot of stress right now too, so be good to yourself and don't feel guilty.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

KateB said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


On the contrary I think that gives interesting perspective.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

81brighteyes said:


> Evening to all TPers and Dave. A question for Dave: what is a sprung 8"tin? Is it a "springform pan"? The strawberry puree sounds delicious. I have been using our wonderful Driscoll's strawberries (so sweet one never needs to put sugar on them) in a yummy spinach salad. It is so good and will gladly share the recipe for any who would like to have it. Knitting a nice warm vest for winter months. Easy pattern done in one piece. Lovely warm, sunny day today after nasty thunderstorms all day Wednesday, but having said that, we needed the rain which was most welcome. However, could have done without all the thunder and lightning. Hope you all have a really good weekend. Dave, so sorry about the awful weather predicted for your special Sunday this week. Not fun to be outdoors in such weather even with umbrellas and blankets!


Of course we want it. I have to laugh because we are all enjoying the recipes/receipts so much along with photos and news. I haven't gotten through all the pages yet, so perhaps you have already posted it. I love spinach and I love strawberries, so looking forward to an actual recipe. Hmmm, wondering, perhaps walnuts with it?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi, Dave, and everyone. I've been having withdrawal symptoms due to the problems with KP. Happy that everything seems to be back to normal. The strawberry souffle sounds sooo good. Reminds me of a pie I made years ago called Mile High Pie or something like that.

Now I have to catch up with the conversation - I'm only on page 1!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Wow - I'm on page 1. Shocking.
> 
> Off to see my grandgirls in a dance recital. Tomorrow my youngest grandson is in a ballroom dance contest. He just turned 10.
> 
> See you all tomorrow - have a wonderful evening.


I hope your grandson did well in the contest, Dori. I love to watch kids doing ballroom dancing!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?


The grandsons use the napkin rings for their wrists. The youngest grandson's favorite one.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?
> ...


What a gorgeous little lad. Another of your super photographs, keep them coming. Please.

I can't do "pretty please" without laughing, sorry.

Tessa


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

daralene said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


Yes - on our way home I told him that I look forward to dancing with him at the weddings of all my grandkids. He kind of gave me a strange look. He is only 10.


----------



## Dori Sage (Feb 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Wow - I'm on page 1. Shocking.
> ...


It was a group school effort. It is called BFFdance. Their website is www.bffdance.org (I think) The BFF stands for best foot forward. It was started in Woodland Hills. If I remember correctly it was started 4 years ago and has grown to include 15 primary schools in the San Fernando Valley. This was started by a older couple who wanted to give back to the community. So it was a small effort that has made a change to the Valley. It is so very worthwhile. Kids are finding things that they love to do that they otherwise would not have had the opportunity to even know about. It is Ballroom dancing.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I have looked and the tower on the side of Rhine is not in the collection and the Scharfenstein castle(house) and church is not the pictures I have seen. But, I might be mistaken and I wish I had the way to trace Jacob Scharfenstein and his family back to Germany and I don't know how to do that. Please know my ignorance here is real and I do not have those skills. Thank you so very much for trying and it is fascinating and what you brought may well be my family's home I don't know. I would like to learn how to get copies. talk lataaa joe



daralene said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > I'm on early tonight because I've stayed home resting. Just getting over the shock of learning I have to have a new Knee, there is nothing but bone on bone, no wonder it hurts. The Dr. at the hospital wasn't even prepared to scan it. I kicked up a fuss. He said the Xray looked alright to him. I talked him into asking the boss-man if they could give it a wash, he agreed, & when he saw it from the inside {which I thought was the idea of a scan} said I had no choice but to have it done. This process has taken 5 months & now I have to wait about 3-4 months for a bed. Hope they manage to make it the same length as my other leg which "grew" when I had my hip done. What larks!!
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thank you! He is such a sweetie, his dad said he threw a fit when he went to take it off his wrist to wash it.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Here I am again. Just coming to this weekends party. I posted this on the last page of last week's party and didn't want it to be missed even before reading all of the posts for this new one. I'll catch up someday 

Dave,
Sometimes I praise your designs on the T P;
Or, say so on it's original thread;
Other times I sigh, "he's outdone himself this time"
Which, someone has already said.
I've always admired them,though it may only have been,
with thoughts that remained in my head;
The thoughts of being without them, or you, Dave, are thoughts that fill me with dread.

Thanks to you, Dear Dave. From all of us! Dandylion/Sue


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> Oops - I guess I should have read posts before I posted about not being able to get on KP. Seems the server crashed.


That's a relief! I though it was something I did! Sue


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I need some suits with jackets to wear to the Kingdom Hall as it is always cold there and most people use blankets the year around. Why can't they control air conditioning to a reasonable 75 degrees instead of ice-box or incubator.


I agree! Lunch out with the family was lovely, but I was freezing in the restaurant...I always laugh at the people here who cry all winter that they want it to warm up and then, as soon as it does, they can't wait to turn on the AC freezing cold. I'm happy in the heat!



Joe P said:


> But, I might be mistaken and I wish I had the way to trace Jacob Scharfenstein and his family back to Germany and I don't know how to do that. Please know my ignorance here is real and I do not have those skills. Thank you so very much for trying and it is fascinating and what you brought may well be my family's home I don't know. I would like to learn how to get copies. talk lataaa joe


Joe, you might check out geni.com for ancestry information. I've found a lot about my mother's side there, though I'm still looking for stuff on my father's side...seems that family just stepped out of the woods one day, information is so scarce. That site can be really helpful, though.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Dori Sage said:
> 
> 
> > Oops - I guess I should have read posts before I posted about not being able to get on KP. Seems the server crashed.
> ...


I thought the same thing. Last I knew I was still in bed going through posts, when I got too tired to read anymore turned my computer off and tried to get some sleep ( not possible). When I turned my computer back on I couldn't get back into KP. I'm glad to know it wasn't on my end!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Finally woke up from a very well needed nap. I did not sleep last night due to a very bad upset stomach. I'm the one who usually only eats bland food-but decided a the dinner last evening to eat some tihings I have not eaten in a while and paid the price. something I ate did not agree with me, so I was up all night miserable. Wanted to get on TP when we came home this afternoon, but could not hold my eyes open. Now I will go back and catch up. Glad to be able to get back on TP---I really missed eveyone. What did we ever do without it??? My DH cake turned out awesome. I had one made up as a Carnation Milk can label. He retired with 29 yr from there. He loved it.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> Good evening, Good morning, Afternoon all....for me it's 3:30 AM Sunday morning....I have had a hard time keeping caught up on the tea party. Life has just been busy!
> 
> I ended up scanning quickly through the last pages of last week's TP. I was looking to see if anyone had any advice about my question re the Russian Helmets. I didn't find anything. I was wondering what temperature to use...and timing for soft yolks with set whites. Anyone?
> 
> ...


I hope your son will be alright. As to the Russian Helmets I like my eggs the same way whites done yolk runny. I cooked mine too long and I haven't tried another time on them as yet. I cooked mine about 20-30 minutes very much too long! It looks deceiving when watching them so I guess you have to do some "poking" to get them dont with a runny yolk.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I felt so alone yesterday when I couldn't get on KP. I actually held my breath as I clicked to open the tea party. What a relief when I saw the posts. I haven't gotten any emails either, but hopefully that will come. I will just keep checking the site. So happy that we are back online.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I felt so alone yesterday when I couldn't get on KP. I actually held my breath as I clicked to open the tea party. What a relief when I saw the posts. I haven't gotten any emails either, but hopefully that will come. I will just keep checking the site. So happy that we are back online.


Oh, Yeah, me too. I thought it was because I downloaded somethings that were not compatible. I always think things are my fault and that they are ruined forever.  I too felt very lonely. Now that things are back to normal, I'm going to look into Dave's favorite -- Evernote. I think that's the name of his posterboard in the sky  Dandylion/sue


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Being confined to either the bed or the recliner I am using this down time to watch and practice a lot of the helpful videos. I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique.
> DS will be in late tomorrow night, so hopefully he will be able to help Cindi with some of the heavier jobs around the house. I hate sitting while others are busy, just not my style.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening...
> Marianne


Marianne--sorry I have not read last week's TP entirely--What happen that you are down? sorry to hear that. i know how busy you are. How is your mother? For the firt time in years, i had an upset stomach last evening. I don't do well with pain at all. I would rather just sleep it off, but couldn't sleep with this. UGH! Hope your recover real soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I felt so alone yesterday when I couldn't get on KP. I actually held my breath as I clicked to open the tea party. What a relief when I saw the posts. I haven't gotten any emails either, but hopefully that will come. I will just keep checking the site. So happy that we are back online.
> ...


I am going to do the same, just download Evernote and stop procrastinating.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > :wink: Grandma Gail--Sorry to hear of your GD accident. I know how they take longer to heal. Keep Fred in your prayers. he is better,but will have another angiogram Tuesday. My GD broke her arm last summer and was off all summer. It was pretty miserable, but the pain kept her quiet as well. Our GS just graduated, and finished his years of Hockey Playing for a while. Sure going to miss it. Have a great weekend.
> ...


Isn't that stange to hear a young person say that? My GS said the very same thing. We are proud he feels that way about academics. Some years back there was talk about the universities that were "The Party Schools". I thought how horrible. That's just me-I'm not a partier anyway-but to think I would spend a lot of money to send someone to college and all they think about is how much they get to party???!!!! Oh well we are all different-but not for me.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Hello everyone..I'm finally back at the tea party. I've missed it. Lots going on in the family plus had my computer crash and then the modem. I've been too busy to worry about it much.
> 
> An update on our lives - our son-in-law passed away last October after a lingering illness and I have our little grandson who turned 3 in February here every week day and sometimes on the weekend. He began pre-school in February since he'd turned 3 and we were just getting to think that life might be turning around when my FIL (age 89) fell and then ended up having a stroke in late March. He lived for only 3 weeks after the stroke. He was such a dear Dad and Grandpa and Great Grandpa and WWII veteran...we were going to celebrate his 90th in early May, but had a celebration of his life instead. He had been able to still live by himself, so my husband and I and some of his other family members spent about three weeks cleaning out the house and getting it painted and spruced up ready to sell. It sold within 2 weeks and we have the closing sometime next week. Once that is over, I'm hopeful that things settle down; still am going through pictures and other stuff I don't know what to do with---but that can be done over time.
> 
> ...


Rookie Retiree-- So sorry to hear of your losses. For the person it's usually better for them health wise--but the families then have to deal with the loss . I coose to rmember all the good memories and being able to have shared life with them. unfortunately, alot of people don'e have good memories. Good to hear life is continuing on, in a postive way for you. You are a true grandmother-loving your GC so much to be involved with their lives. You go girl!! :wink: :lol:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > Goodnight/Afternoon/ Evening everyone. Haven't been on much this week. Very busy week again. I'm really tired tonight, so I'll be checking in all hours thru the night. Next week hopeful will slow down some. Still having problems with my left arm, so no knitting yet. It went from 99degrees last Sunday to 48 degrees this week. Today is about 68.Going to try and finish reading last weeks TP. Later!!!
> ...


Dave--I'm not sure what you mean by a "rame". I did try to use the Knitting Loom but still could not. I do about 5-10 minutes and then I can't lift my arm.

I saw on TV where the Queen's Celebration on the River was taking place. What a great way to honor Her Highness, and celebrate her reign. Were you there?


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I only saw it on the news tonight I wish I could have known it was on some network I am sad. But she did look fabulous and lovely in her white suit and hat. What a lovely woman with a great man for a husband. They are an inspiration to me. You Brits must be so very proud of her. I know I am.



carol's gifts said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( Wishing you well Sandy!! My DIL suffers off and on with allergies, and it is miserable/ Thinking good thoughts for you. :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Katie B--Thanks for your well wishes. Fred actually felt really good for his birthday, and was glad to be able to share with family and church family. Sending well wishes your way. Scotland sounds like an interesting place to visit. For those of us who can't travel, you need to give us a history/geography lesson of Scotland.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Finally woke up from a very well needed nap. I did not sleep last night due to a very bad upset stomach. I'm the one who usually only eats bland food-but decided a the dinner last evening to eat some tihings I have not eaten in a while and paid the price. something I ate did not agree with me, so I was up all night miserable. Wanted to get on TP when we came home this afternoon, but could not hold my eyes open. Now I will go back and catch up. Glad to be able to get back on TP---I really missed eveyone. What did we ever do without it??? My DH cake turned out awesome. I had one made up as a Carnation Milk can label. He retired with 29 yr from there. He loved it.


did you get a photo of the cake? curious to know if it is like our Carnation Milk cans! V. glad you are feeling a bit better!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe, have you tried Ancestry.com? We've found papers showing where family members came over on the boat from Germany and then were able to trace them back even a bit further. 
I just haven't had time to work on it lately but it's an amazing site to use.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I felt so alone yesterday when I couldn't get on KP. I actually held my breath as I clicked to open the tea party. What a relief when I saw the posts. I haven't gotten any emails either, but hopefully that will come. I will just keep checking the site. So happy that we are back online.


hear hear!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:-( CMaliza--Sorry to hear about your sons accident. Hope he will continue to heal and still be able to use his finger. We all tend to panic when something happens to our loved ones. Hope your week is better.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Dori S.--Congratulations to your GS class. Sounds like the start of a great career or talent!! give him a hug for his accomplishments from TP's.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  NanaCaren--Thanks for the beautiful pictures. What did you name the new member? What a joy to live on a farm, I'm sure lots of work. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: Kate B.--All nature is beautiful. I especially enjoyed the colors in the sunset. Thanks!!!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Caren, love that shot of your grandson with the napkin ring as a wrist band. Guess he knew better than all of us what to do with it once it's off the napkin.

Flockie


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?
> ...


A little cutie! Is he the 18-month-old?


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow! Does that sound good!!!


FireballDave said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon/Evening (delete as applicable)
> 
> It's 11:00p.m. BST in London on Friday 1st June 2012 and time for this week's _Knitting Tea Party_ for polite and friendly chatter over a cup of tea and cucumber sandwiches, or a martini and olives if you prefer.
> 
> ...


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: daralene--Thanks for the threads of the landscape and castles. Very interesting!! :wink:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol:  nanaCaren--What a cutie!! He looks like he is all boy-full of adventure and fun!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: myfanway-yes I did get a picture; have not downloaded on pictures yet. Wish I could get one to download on tp but can't. I'll email to you. If you know how to transfer onto TP do so for me. It was really beautiful and had a strawberry filing in the middle.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren, beautiful sunrise and a gorgeous baby, did you name him yet?
And a cutie grandson. lol...He knows style when he sees it, great use for a napkin ring, back in the 70's early 80's you paid good money for a wristwarmer that stylish. 
KateB, love your sunset, it's beautiful just the way it is.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: myfanway-yes I did get a picture; have not downloaded on pictures yet. Wish I could get one to download on tp but can't. I'll email to you. If you know how to transfer onto TP do so for me. It was really beautiful and had a strawberry filing in the middle.


sounds rather scrumptious- yes by all means email it and I will see if I can up/down[?] load it!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dear KateB, parts of your fence look very like my fence- but your garden is much lovelier- do say a hello and thank you to the gardener in your life!!


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dori Sage said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dori Sage said:
> ...


I wish more school districts would do something like this. I think the kids learn manners and social graces without realizing it. They don't even seem to mind that they're dancing with the dreaded opposite sex. :lol:


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :-( Wishing you well Sandy!! My DIL suffers off and on with allergies, and it is miserable/ Thinking good thoughts for you. :wink:


Thank you after 2 weeks and two dr appts. I'm hoping this new medicine will start working better than the first ones they gave me. I won't know until morning if I'll be going to work or not. I'm keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is nothing like as good as NannaCaren's photos, but my best shot!


Sorry Nanacaren- this one is better than yours this morning.
But I do enjoying seeing yours and Myfanwys sunsets/rises. Rarely see a sunrise, do get some sunsets but not usually anything inspiring. Maybe I should take the lovely ones too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I too watched the dispaly on the Thames. It really was amazing. Horrible weather, but what else would you expect London to put on? Amazing that both her and The Duke able to stand for the whole time.
Loved the shots we got of them all standing there looking so dignified, but talking to each other and laughing- looking more like a family than you usually see. 
As Dave says the English do do pomp and ceremony well. Think I might watch Tuesday night (our time) to see the formal celebrations as well- that should be pomp and ceremony well and truly! 
The co-ordination must have been amazing. One advantage of watching it on TV is that you get commentary which helps grasp the immensity of the project. One of the very few times I would have liked a big HD TV screen- how spectacular would some of the shots have looked?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I saw some of the Queen's outing on the news. What a graceful lady she is! Loved when they showed the fellow in his bowler with his pipe while another man rowed the small boat, too. 

We stopped at the grocery on the way home and I forgot to get gelatin to try the souffle...rats! Bub asked for a cheesecake first, anyway, so I will make that tomorrow and we will have the souffle (if I can pull it off) when that's gone.

I'm making more progress on the vest back, then one more front to go, and then my notes should be ready to type in and edit. This thing has been quite a process--think I may go back to things that are one size after this. Ha ha. I actually did find a graph I did a while back for a shawl that I'm thinking of trying out; I do want to wait until I get to the LYS to use my gift card, though, so I can pick something nice for it. I was going to ask to go there on the way home today but forgot they are closed on Sunday. Well, I'll get there eventually. 

Putting my nose back to the knitting grindstone now! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did anyone watch "birdsong" when it was on masterpiece theater? i had it recorded and watched it tonight. wow - i am totally spent physically, mentally and emotionally - what a great story set during ww1. 

i had been knitting on another baby sweater - don't think my needles moved more than a row or two for over three hours. 

grandson graduated from high school this afternoon. now i wish there was a store where i could buy a healthy dose of common sense - i would buy a really big healthy dose. lol

our weather is starting to warm up a little but no rain in the near future. we need the rain.

full moon tonight - it is shinning in my bedroom window - i can look up and see it. lovely sight. i marvel that man has actually walked on it.

sam


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Masterpiece theatre was different down here, Sam. I had seen this one before. 

I wished we had yours. 

joe


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

It was the documentary of the Queen on BBC America for me. 
It was very well done. 
I've watch some of birdsong before and would have recorded it had I been paying attention to the TV schedule. Maybe I missed it due to watching my grandniece over the weekend.
Going to call it a night now. Goodnight dear friends. Sue


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Dave you are so sweet to everyone on the tp and remember this is your personal ministry. We love that in you as I always say, Dave, "SOLDIER ON" and minister to us. thanks, buddy,
> ...


I think Joe uses the word " ministry" as a a compliment of giving of oneself out of a true spirit of selflessness, though the word may evoke other interpretations in other locals. We certainly appreciate the effort you spend hosting all of us each weekend! And we are ever grateful!


----------



## Needleme (Sep 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is nothing like as good as NannaCaren's photos, but my best shot!


Wow!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Here I am again. Just coming to this weekends party. I posted this on the last page of last week's party and didn't want it to be missed even before reading all of the posts for this new one. I'll catch up someday
> 
> Dave,
> Sometimes I praise your designs on the T P;
> ...


Thank you, I'm glad they're downloaded and used. I wasn't fishing for compliments, I was just trying to guage whether I was producing useful designs and motifs. With no download counter on KP, it's very difficult to work out whether people like what one designs enough to download it, I was simply beginning to wonder whether people were bored by my style.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I felt so alone yesterday when I couldn't get on KP. I actually held my breath as I clicked to open the tea party. What a relief when I saw the posts. I haven't gotten any emails either, but hopefully that will come. I will just keep checking the site. So happy that we are back online.


It was strange, I put my elves on the job and they all reported 'server crash'. It just goes to prove: _Patience is a virtue as well as an opera!_

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


_Evernote_ is brill, you'll wonder how you ever managed without it!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I only saw it on the news tonight I wish I could have known it was on some network I am sad. But she did look fabulous and lovely in her white suit and hat. What a lovely woman with a great man for a husband. They are an inspiration to me. You Brits must be so very proud of her. I know I am.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To answer everybody who asked, we watched it on the BBC, for big processions like that, _Auntie_ is the best!

Republicans are having a tough time of it, Her Majesty is incredibly popular and it's hard to imagine a more devoted apolitical Head of State. The celebrations reflect the nation's genuine affection for somebody who has tirelessly worked for the people all her life. I can't think of many who would or could do all she does, The Queen is the best ambassadrix any country could possibly have and I think we're very lucky to have such a dedicated lady who has kept her coronation vows to serve both the nation and the Commonwealth of Nations.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

nittergma said:


> Wow! Does that sound good!!!
> 
> 
> FireballDave said:
> ...


Do have a go. It's a winner, whatever the weather!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

cmaliza said:


> thank you, Dave. I had the wrong temp. Any idea how long this takes? 20 minutes? 30 minutes? Thanks for the help.....the ones I made were delicious...'cept the yolks were rock solid!
> Carol (IL)


About fifteen to twenty minutes, it very much depends on how you store your eggs and tomatoes, a cold start means a longer cooking period, their size is another factor. I'm afraid until you've had a few failures, it's very much a case of checking until they're cooked. But I'm glad you like the taste, it's a classic dish.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The sunrise during the race this morning.
> Newest member of the farm, born just minutes after the race ended.


Fantastic photos, it always amazes me how fast they're up on their feet, quite wonderful!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?


NanaCaren does this for her grandsons, I'm hoping she'll share some tips on sizing with us all. I've seen a few photos and they're cool!

Dave


----------



## LesleighAnne (Jun 25, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> Hi everybody
> 
> I have not been able to get onto Knitting Paradise for over a day and I am guessing you have had the same problem. Normally there would be over 10 pages for me to read after that length of time.
> 
> ...


See how rattled I was I went to the wrong weeks tea party

LesleighAnne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

LesleighAnne said:


> LesleighAnne said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everybody
> ...


Don't worry, it had everybody worried and confused!

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?
> ...


Just got bac k to the computer. I am reading TP from back to front. I do that often. I think that I am a little backward. Your grandson is adorable. Love the armband. I have been making the cosies for the granddaughters visit this summer. They love "German eggs' their word for not softboiled and not hardboiled but in between. Grandma usually gets them one way or the other not always in between. They eat them anyway and especilly like the egg hats.
I will be looking for your sunrise as I read TP. I am watching mine over the lake. It is beautiful. Sorry, the camera is in the bedroom and DH is still sleeping or I would get a picture. I love it early with the boats and docks as a silhouette.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol:  NanaCaren--Thanks for the beautiful pictures. What did you name the new member? What a joy to live on a farm, I'm sure lots of work. Thanks for sharing with us.


YOu are welcome. The calf doesn't have a name as of yet. The teens haven't agreed on a single name. They usually get to name the animals.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> Caren, love that shot of your grandson with the napkin ring as a wrist band. Guess he knew better than all of us what to do with it once it's off the napkin.
> 
> Flockie


Thank you! He has always put them on his wrist. I asked if I could take it off to secure the bead better. NO!!! was my answer. He did take the three fish one off so it could be washed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

DorisT said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


He is two now, loves to help in the kitchen. It could be that I encourage them all to help cook.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am up early. It is 5:46 a.m. and I have these moments of creation in verbage and I have to attend to it and then go back to bed. Weird. I wrote sort of a poem about my Mother and her life. It is a tribute to her and I wonder why that rolled around in my head and woke me up and I had to sit in my chair and get it out. It is sort of rhymed (sp) and very sophomore like but it is from my heart. I have this feeling things with her are closing and I am not wishing her dead but the feeling of her leaving is so very close in my being. When I wrote this I felt it was right to do it and I hope you don't think I am morbid but I had to do it. My Grandmother probably is turning over in her grave right now for me sharing it before my Mother's death. But somehow I need to. She and I have been through so very much together. Please understand but you know somehow I know I can share my elementary attempt to honor her to you. 


I know death to many is not a very helpful or comforting thought but really to me it is a release, it is part of life, it is as so many say a passing. "She Came by Here" is the title.

Jeanette E. (p) (I am not putting all the last names in to protect her on the forum and on the net, hopefully you will understand)came by here,
Once a shy toe head blonde 
with a sunflower held in her hand
She was there
did you hear?

She was a Scharfenstein(old family name of the 1700's) one of seven,
but she was not the runt 
or hard to bluff
She was made of finer stuff.

She paid her way her whole life
Her Father Joseph(C.) and her mother Bess (G)
of the (Scharfensteins) and (C)
taught her in their strife.

Named for Aunt Nettie
a WWI Nurse Jeanette wore the name well
Her life of say 90 plus 
was one of giving
She always gave to us from her living.

She married C. R. P
they called her a depression child
and a war bride of WWII
Those two things made 
her and h


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am up early. It is 5:46 a.m. and I have these moments of creation in verbage and I have to attend to it and then go back to bed. Weird. I wrote sort of a poem about my Mother and her life. It is a tribute to her and I wonder why that rolled around in my head and woke me up and I had to sit in my chair and get it out. It is sort of rhymed (sp) and very sophomore like but it is from my heart. I have this feeling things with her are closing and I am not wishing her dead but the feeling of her leaving is so very close in my being. When I wrote this I felt it was right to do it and I hope you don't think I am morbid but I had to do it. My Grandmother probably is turning over in her grave right now for me sharing it before my Mother's death. But somehow I need to. She and I have been through so very much together. Please understand but you know somehow I know I can share my elementary attempt to honor her to you.
> 
> I know death to many is not a very helpful or comforting thought but really to me it is a release, it is part of life, it is as so many say a passing. "She Came by Here" is the title.
> 
> ...


----------



## phylled1 (Jun 19, 2011)

could some one please tell me how to make sticky rice thanks


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joe depending on your mother could you share this with her? Often people don't know how we feel about them because we don't tell them- and then say it at the funeral when they don't need to know. It may not be appropriate, so you will need to think about it before you decide to do so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


This sounds very lovely- I hope the camera does not remain in the bedroom!!! Would love to see a pic. of your view!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> could some one please tell me how to make sticky rice thanks


I use 
1 cup short grain rice
1 3/4 cups water

you can do this in the microwave, 100% power [650 watt oven] for ten minutes

alternatively you can put the rice and water in a metal bowl, placed over a pot of hot water, until the rice is cooked.

this makes a texture of rice suitable for sushi.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone..I'm finally back at the tea party. I've missed it. Lots going on in the family plus had my computer crash and then the modem. I've been too busy to worry about it much.
> ...


Thanks, Carol, I do a little wave everytime I pass by Loves Park on #90. Was up there a week or so ago - my son's first week of his 12 week paternity leave. My DIL finished her 12 weeks, so it's now his turn. He had a few work things to complete, but all of that is done now so he's a full time house-husband until August when his leave is over and he returns to work. They'll use a daycare near DIL's work. It was such a joy to see what a good Dad he is - his sister took a turn last week - she's now off from school. I'll bet she spends some more time up there....but first, she's off on a cruise and buying a house. Glad to be back on here. Maybe we'll see you at Stitches MW?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am again. Just coming to this weekends party. I posted this on the last page of last week's party and didn't want it to be missed even before reading all of the posts for this new one. I'll catch up someday
> ...


Dave - you could never be boring!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I only saw it on the news tonight I wish I could have known it was on some network I am sad. But she did look fabulous and lovely in her white suit and hat. What a lovely woman with a great man for a husband. They are an inspiration to me. You Brits must be so very proud of her. I know I am.
> ...


I'm so glad that my brother is over in London for this year - so many special and historical events for him to see - his wife was able to be over there this week since her school is out for the year - she's a principal at one school and helps out at another one. I'm sure they had a marvelous time. We're still planning on getting over there to celebrate our 40th wedding anniversary - just need to find the appropriate time - looks like the beginning of September. Do we have a lot of rain to look forward to?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> could some one please tell me how to make sticky rice thanks


Here's how I made mine for yesterday's bbq -

http://www.cooking.com/recipes-and-more/RecPrint.aspx?rid=661

There is also a black sticky rice version--http://www.cooking.com/recipes-and-more/RecPrint.aspx?rid-10353

I served grilled pineapple and mangoes with pineapple sherbet and toasted coconut with the rice. I added a little Instant Chai tea mix to the milk/coconut mixture. It was delicious and a great top off to the meal.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I am up early. It is 5:46 a.m. and I have these moments of creation in verbage and I have to attend to it and then go back to bed. Weird. I wrote sort of a poem about my Mother and her life. It is a tribute to her and I wonder why that rolled around in my head and woke me up and I had to sit in my chair and get it out. It is sort of rhymed (sp) and very sophomore like but it is from my heart. I have this feeling things with her are closing and I am not wishing her dead but the feeling of her leaving is so very close in my being. When I wrote this I felt it was right to do it and I hope you don't think I am morbid but I had to do it. My Grandmother probably is turning over in her grave right now for me sharing it before my Mother's death. But somehow I need to. She and I have been through so very much together. Please understand but you know somehow I know I can share my elementary attempt to honor her to you.
> ...


Lovely tribute - and since I share her name...I honor her.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


I'm so sorry to read of your losses, I'm glad you are abe to look forward to the future and not dwell in the past. Memories are great, but we do need to move on.

September and October are two of the best months, we generally have warm days with lots of sunshine and very little rain, Autumn is the best time of year to visit the UK. Of course, we are talking about England, the only thing predictable about our weather is its unpredictability! But on a normal September day, expect temperatures in the low to mid seventies, cool evenings and misty mornings. I'd still pack an umbrella, our weather is dominated by the Atlantic and the fact the _Jet Stream_ is directly above the middle of England. It all depends on those two factors, if the wind comes from the West, it will be wet; if comes from the East, it will be dry; if the Jet Stream jinks North, warm air is drawn up from Spain; when it jinks down over France, we get an Arctic blast. The Met Office has the most sophisticated weather prediction systems in the world, even they won't commit themselves beyond five days, it's still a lottery!

But don't worry, there's masses to do in London; come rain or shine, you won't be bored!

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did anyone watch "birdsong" when it was on masterpiece theater? i had it recorded and watched it tonight. wow - i am totally spent physically, mentally and emotionally - what a great story set during ww1.
> 
> i had been knitting on another baby sweater - don't think my needles moved more than a row or two for over three hours.
> 
> ...


**
I watched Birdsong when it was on a few weeks ago. I thought it was fabulous. You can always count on Masterpiece Theater for quality programming. Too bad there aren't more like it on TV.

I had to chuckle at your comment about common sense. Sometimes it evolves more slowly in some than others. Hopefully a purchase will not be necessary given time.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


What a little sweetheart! Makes up for all the bad times you've had recently.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree - She's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flower on her hairband. :-D


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am so grateful to have this forum to express to and I just read it to Mother and she loved it and thanked me. She said it did not bother her at all but she said she was priviledged to hear it rather than others hear it at her death.

She was not upset.

I just wonder if I overstept with y'all on the forum having something so long on it. I am sorry.

Thank you for telling me to read it to her. She loved it.

joe p

ote=darowil]Joe depending on your mother could you share this with her? Often people don't know how we feel about them because we don't tell them- and then say it at the funeral when they don't need to know. It may not be appropriate, so you will need to think about it before you decide to do so.[/quote]


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am so grateful to have this forum to express to and I just read it to Mother and she loved it and thanked me. She said it did not bother her at all but she said she was priviledged to hear it rather than others hear it at her death.
> 
> She was not upset.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I'm glad she got to hear what you felt and that she appreciated it. But not knowing your mum I wasn't sure how she would take it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am so grateful to have this forum to express to and I just read it to Mother and she loved it and thanked me. She said it did not bother her at all but she said she was priviledged to hear it rather than others hear it at her death.
> 
> She was not upset.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

I know it's not quite the same thing, but my mum lived with us for 16 years before she passed away and she loved to talk about what we would do with her rooms when she was gone. She and I even had arguements about it! She thought we should turn it into a big kitchen/diner and I saw it more as a lounge area.......it became a kitchen/diner, she was right! :lol: Some of my friends thought that it was morbid, discussing things that wouldn't happen until Mum was gone, but she was quite happy about it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am so grateful to have this forum to express to and I just read it to Mother and she loved it and thanked me. She said it did not bother her at all but she said she was priviledged to hear it rather than others hear it at her death.
> 
> She was not upset.
> 
> ...


[/quote]

No overstep at all - glad you shared with us and with her--it's not morbid at all. I know when my Mom knew she didn't have long to live, she made sure we all talked about it and her wishes and dreams for us, etc. I don't know if the saying existed at the time (nearly 15 years ago), but she made sure we all addressed "the gorilla" in the room.

We on KP (and especially with Dave and the Tea Party) are here to share the many aspects of our lives.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a little sweetheart! Makes up for all the bad times you've had recently.[/quote]

She sure does --- she and her cousin are the light of our lives.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree - She's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flower on her hairband. :-D


I agree she is pretty - and I think even if we dressed her in blue jeans - she'd still look like a girl;or is that just the grandma in me?

She's just started wearing headbands - time for this grandma to make a few!!! Thanks for your comment.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I only saw it on the news tonight I wish I could have known it was on some network I am sad. But she did look fabulous and lovely in her white suit and hat. What a lovely woman with a great man for a husband. They are an inspiration to me. You Brits must be so very proud of her. I know I am.
> ...


This was a wonderful spectacle. And what a view of the singers out in the weather and sounding good, all the girls with their wet hair stringing down.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree - She's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flower on her hairband. :-D
> ...


She's beautiful! Since my best friend got her new GD last month, I've been looking at little girl's patterns, so if that's what my GC#2 turns out to be, she's going to have lots of things, too! We will find out in about five weeks! DD has a sonogram on Thursday, but they want to be surprised, they say. We are hoping it's a girl, though, since they already have a boy and she says this is the last one. I'm making up some things for each, just in case. 

Also I got my chart turned cockeyed somehow last night and made the first three rows of the second front backwards (should not knit when I am that tired), so tonight's efforts will be tinking and redoing. Eesh!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


You'll have a blast making things whether it's a boy or a girl---I've accumulated patterns for both so if you're ever looking for something, let me know.

Gosh, I hate when I get the chart cock-eyed...or was it the chart was straight and I was cock-eyed? I'll never tell.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna, I share your pain, getting charts right can be quite some challenge. Stick with it, your work is truly stunning!

_The Lad_ and I are settling down to watch tonight's _Diamond Jubilee Concert_ in _The Mall_ on television. Such a pity the Duke of Edinburgh has been taken ill, he's described as 'disappointed', knowing him 'furious' is more likely, it was a brave doctor that confined him to bed!

But tonight's concert should be spectacular, there's an amazing line-up and Doris, look out for Suggs on the roof of Buckingham Palace, he's a show-stopper and a _National Treasure!_

Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree, what an adorable little one, and yes she is definitely all girl.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

phylled1 said:


> could some one please tell me how to make sticky rice thanks


I just add a tiny bit of flour to the rice and it lumps it together. Perhaps 1 teaspoon for three cups of cooked rice. You cook your rice first and then add the flour. Do not add any margerine/butter. This works for me.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh, I know exactly what I did--forgot to reverse the shaping.  However, this will make me extra careful next time and I won't do it again!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Joe, you do your Grandmother proud!! Please have the poem typed up for the rest of your family to have once she passes. It is great that your Grandmother is honoured by your thoughtfulness! It is obvious that you both share a mutual bond between yourselves!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

So now your question has been answered.  Sue



FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am again. Just coming to this weekends party. I posted this on the last page of last week's party and didn't want it to be missed even before reading all of the posts for this new one. I'll catch up someday
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > KateB said:
> ...


I'm wondering why you are not doing this in one piece.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

I know it's not quite the same thing, but my mum lived with us for 16 years before she passed away and she loved to talk about what we would do with her rooms when she was gone. She and I even had arguements about it! She thought we should turn it into a big kitchen/diner and I saw it more as a lounge area.......it became a kitchen/diner, she was right! :lol: Some of my friends thought that it was morbid, discussing things that wouldn't happen until Mum was gone, but she was quite happy about it.[/quote]

My DH and I discuss the "ifs, ands, and/or buts" about what will happen after we're gone. After all, it's bound to happen sooner or later. I don't think it's morbid, just practical. Of course, my DD doesn't like to hear things like that -- she thinks we're going to live forever! :-D


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna, I share your pain, getting charts right can be quite some challenge. Stick with it, your work is truly stunning!
> 
> _The Lad_ and I are settling down to watch tonight's _Diamond Jubilee Concert_ in _The Mall_ on television. Such a pity the Duke of Edinburgh has been taken ill, he's described as 'disappointed', knowing him 'furious' is more likely, it was a brave doctor that confined him to bed!
> 
> ...


I wondered what the outcome might be of older people's, especially, being out for a long period of time in weather of the kind that was being described on the tv.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I'm wondering why you are not doing this in one piece.


It is done in a way that only has the shoulder seams to sew at the end--the bottom is worked back and forth, then the first front is worked, then the back, and then the second front. The shaping doesn't work for top down (I tried to do it that way!). So it is one piece but done in stages, if that makes sense?

What I did was read the chart the same way twice instead of reading it from the other side for the second front.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I know it's not quite the same thing, but my mum lived with us for 16 years before she passed away and she loved to talk about what we would do with her rooms when she was gone. She and I even had arguements about it! She thought we should turn it into a big kitchen/diner and I saw it more as a lounge area.......it became a kitchen/diner, she was right! :lol: Some of my friends thought that it was morbid, discussing things that wouldn't happen until Mum was gone, but she was quite happy about it.


My DH and I discuss the "ifs, ands, and/or buts" about what will happen after we're gone. After all, it's bound to happen sooner or later. I don't think it's morbid, just practical. Of course, my DD doesn't like to hear things like that -- she thinks we're going to live forever! :-D[/quote]

I wonder at people who are not willing to discuss and make provisions so that things will be as they want them to be at the end of life. I hope I have done all that is necessary so that I will not be kept breathing with all kinds of tubes and money being spent to no point. Others are free to make different decisions.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, I share your pain, getting charts right can be quite some challenge. Stick with it, your work is truly stunning!
> ...


We're all wishing him well, he's as tough as they come, let's hope it will pass.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's not quite the same thing, but my mum lived with us for 16 years before she passed away and she loved to talk about what we would do with her rooms when she was gone. She and I even had arguements about it! She thought we should turn it into a big kitchen/diner and I saw it more as a lounge area.......it became a kitchen/diner, she was right! :lol: Some of my friends thought that it was morbid, discussing things that wouldn't happen until Mum was gone, but she was quite happy about it.
> ...


I wonder at people who are not willing to discuss and make provisions so that things will be as they want them to be at the end of life. I hope I have done all that is necessary so that I will not be kept breathing with all kinds of tubes and money being spent to no point. Others are free to make different decisions.[/quote]

Yup!!! Keep me painfree and let me go!

It is very stressful for those left behind to pick up the pieces and try to get every thing arranged for the end of life times. I am going through this with my Mom and Dad right now. Often it seems that people push these things into the back of their mind, fully intending to "do it later".


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna, I share your pain, getting charts right can be quite some challenge. Stick with it, your work is truly stunning!
> 
> _The Lad_ and I are settling down to watch tonight's _Diamond Jubilee Concert_ in _The Mall_ on television. Such a pity the Duke of Edinburgh has been taken ill, he's described as 'disappointed', knowing him 'furious' is more likely, it was a brave doctor that confined him to bed!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up, Dave. On the roof of Buckingham Palace?? I'm going to check our TV Guide in a minute for the time and channel. I'm afraid I missed the flotilla on the Thames yesterday. My kitten had me up so early that I had to go back to bed later in the AM and slept through it. I saw a little of it on the TV News, though. She likes to get me up in the morning by licking my face and touching my cheeks with her paws, then she climbs under the covers to sleep and won't allow me to move. It's easier to just get up. :roll:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna, I share your pain, getting charts right can be quite some challenge. Stick with it, your work is truly stunning!
> ...


Maybe a little unexpectedly, some things are on CNN, where you might not be looking.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

mjs said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I know it's not quite the same thing, but my mum lived with us for 16 years before she passed away and she loved to talk about what we would do with her rooms when she was gone. She and I even had arguements about it! She thought we should turn it into a big kitchen/diner and I saw it more as a lounge area.......it became a kitchen/diner, she was right! :lol: Some of my friends thought that it was morbid, discussing things that wouldn't happen until Mum was gone, but she was quite happy about it.
> ...


I wonder at people who are not willing to discuss and make provisions so that things will be as they want them to be at the end of life. I hope I have done all that is necessary so that I will not be kept breathing with all kinds of tubes and money being spent to no point. Others are free to make different decisions.[/quote]

To add to my previous post, we intend to go to a funeral home and pay in advance for our funerals, too. I don't want the kids to have to go through that. That's what DH's brother did and when he died suddenly of a heart attack a couple of years ago, I'm sure it made things easier for his wife and children.

In fact, I don't how other religions handle it, but the Catholic Church publishes a pamphlet telling you how to plan your funeral Mass ahead of time as far as choosing the readings and hymns. I don't find it morbid at all -- as I said before, it's just practical.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!


How wonderful. I have thought about your need for rain as we here are cold and so wet. I prayed for some of it to go your way and I'm glad the winds of fate prevailed and sent some to you,


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!


that is so great to hear! Please keep us posted to whether it lasts!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree - She's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flower on her hairband. :-D


Me too, I think she's lovely. Tessa


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!


Celebration time!! Oh Dave, we need a rain egg cozy and napkin rings!! This is for the rain dances that need to be done where the rain is not falling. I figure the egg cozies can become finger puppets and the napkin rings can be tossed in the air to take the place of the rain dances. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!
> ...


 :thumbup: Sounds great to me! (Yup, still raining!)


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!


Good!! The prayers have been answered. I thought of you when we had our 3 to 3.5 inches of rain the other day, wishing I could push it your way.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!


So strange to think of you hoping for rain, in Scotland we get so much of the stuff! It's not a wish I have ever made......sun, now that I could often wish for. Wish I could swap you some of our rain. :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Kate, our average rainfall is between 9-10 inches--not much, and of course that is how the desert works. We are in severe drought, though, as we have had less than what we should have in an average year so far. I'd gladly trade you some of this sun for your rain!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!


Congratulations,  Hope it last for a while and gives you all some much needed relief. 
But no flooding. 
I find it necessary to specify, it seems God has a sense of humor and I have found if there are no limits placed, the rain can get a bit out of hand.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Kate, our average rainfall is between 9-10 inches--not much, and of course that is how the desert works. We are in severe drought, though, as we have had less than what we should have in an average year so far. I'd gladly trade you some of this sun for your rain!


Had to go and look it up, but our annual rainfall for the West of Scotland (and seemingly we're one of the drier bits) is about 36inches. Fortunately it doesn't all fall at once, although some days it feels like it! However, at the moment we're having a really good spell of weather, but who knows what tomorrow may bring. :lol:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congratulations,  Hope it last for a while and gives you all some much needed relief.
> But no flooding.
> I find it necessary to specify, it seems God has a sense of humor and I have found if there are no limits placed, the rain can get a bit out of hand.


Oh, amen to that! I always remember to be careful what I wish for. :XD:

It has stopped, but the clouds are still up there and still dark, and it's cooled off to a lovely temperature--I'll be baking my cheesecake tonight, then!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> phylled1 said:
> 
> 
> > could some one please tell me how to make sticky rice thanks
> ...


Yumm. Sounds like a wonderful dessert. Sue


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a lovely tribute joe - you are lucky to have had her around so long. precious memories.

sam



Joe P said:


> I am up early. It is 5:46 a.m. and I have these moments of creation in verbage and I have to attend to it and then go back to bed. Weird. I wrote sort of a poem about my Mother and her life. It is a tribute to her and I wonder why that rolled around in my head and woke me up and I had to sit in my chair and get it out. It is sort of rhymed (sp) and very sophomore like but it is from my heart. I have this feeling things with her are closing and I am not wishing her dead but the feeling of her leaving is so very close in my being. When I wrote this I felt it was right to do it and I hope you don't think I am morbid but I had to do it. My Grandmother probably is turning over in her grave right now for me sharing it before my Mother's death. But somehow I need to. She and I have been through so very much together. Please understand but you know somehow I know I can share my elementary attempt to honor her to you.
> 
> I know death to many is not a very helpful or comforting thought but really to me it is a release, it is part of life, it is as so many say a passing. "She Came by Here" is the title.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

precious baby rookieretiree - of course we like big pictures - she won't be spoiled at all - will she. lol

sam



RookieRetiree said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

YEAH for the RAIN!!!!!!!!!! I learned in Colorado to draw a turtle in the dirt... pointing in the direction the rain usually comes from. Supposed to call rain to the area. our entire camp group drew the turtles, it rained 2 days later.. rain lasted for 4 days.. it was wonderful!!!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

thanks to all of you for reading the tribute to my Mom. I appreciate all your comments. Take care and have a lovely evening or day, or morning wherever you are.

joe p


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?
> ...


Right now all I do is use worsted weight yarn to make the napkin rings. I plan on going up one size needle for the next ones I make, Aidan said his might be getting too tight.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> YEAH for the RAIN!!!!!!!!!! I learned in Colorado to draw a turtle in the dirt... pointing in the direction the rain usually comes from. Supposed to call rain to the area. our entire camp group drew the turtles, it rained 2 days later.. rain lasted for 4 days.. it was wonderful!!!


Oh, Marianne, that's funny--I have a stuffed animal with a real turtle shell and he IS pointed in that direction--I also have a turtle shell bag that my best friend made me hanging on the wall on that side of the house. Maybe it worked! *tries to adjust them like an antenna* LOL


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


What precious little girl, the picture is just the right size.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna, I share your pain, getting charts right can be quite some challenge. Stick with it, your work is truly stunning!
> 
> _The Lad_ and I are settling down to watch tonight's _Diamond Jubilee Concert_ in _The Mall_ on television. Such a pity the Duke of Edinburgh has been taken ill, he's described as 'disappointed', knowing him 'furious' is more likely, it was a brave doctor that confined him to bed!
> 
> ...


I hope we get to see the concert here in Canada. If we do, it'll likely be sometime tomorrow. So sorry to hear about Prince Phillip's ailment. I'm sure it had something to do with the weather yesterday. It must have been raw and he no doubt got a cold in his bladder after spending all the time outside in the rain. The Queen and the Duke are just unbelievable. There aren't many people their age that have their stamina. I applaud them both.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

thewren said:


> did anyone watch "birdsong" when it was on masterpiece theater? i had it recorded and watched it tonight. wow - i am totally spent physically, mentally and emotionally - what a great story set during ww1.
> 
> i had been knitting on another baby sweater - don't think my needles moved more than a row or two for over three hours.
> 
> ...


 :wink: :lol: :thumbup: Sam great comments!!


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Needleme said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Joe P said:
> ...


 :lol: :wink: :thumbup: :-D


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> dandylion said:
> 
> 
> > Here I am again. Just coming to this weekends party. I posted this on the last page of last week's party and didn't want it to be missed even before reading all of the posts for this new one. I'll catch up someday
> ...


 :lol:  Never Dave!! Appreciate all you do. Sometimes I don't comment because I eat very bland, but I love your receipes and cosies. BTW Fred has his angiogram tomorrow around10:30am on Tuesday morning.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:wink: Joe--what an honor! Your mom would be so proud if she could read it-but I understand why she can't. There is NOTHING elementary about expressing your love and care for her.You have a true gift with words, and expressing your heart. That makes you special.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:lol: :roll:  Rookie Retiree What a Beautiful baby girl!!! She has beautiful eyes. Thanks for the shout out. We live about 10 minutes off of the Riverside Exit.Straight down Riverside to Applewood Ln. Turn right and you are there first drive on the right. Hopefully we will get to meet sometime. Keep Fred in your prayers tomorrow-Tuesday-am. Take care of that wonderful GD, and it is so great companies let father's be off for a time with their babies.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

RookieRetiree
What a sweetie! She has such lovely eyes and I love the hairband. You should Grandma brag more often.

Flockie


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

In the midst of June Gloom: Today was sewing club Monday as is every Monday and Thursday. Recruited some new members. One of the members brought me a lovely velour pair of pants that are embelished with rhinestones that she got for $1.00 at the Rhodium which is a flea market. Lovely. I will probably have to shorten them. I am having problems with my legs again hurting alot in spite of medication. It was really difficult to walk any distance this weekend at the assembly. Everyone says go to the doctor, but I have been and there really isn't much that anyone can offer. I have had fibro so long that the nerves are just so irritated and I can't take the meds usually prescribed because of my GI condition. I am hoping for some improvement when the weather clears. Hobo spends a lot of time roaming particularly at night when I wish he would stay in. He whines as if he was being tortured until I leave him out, but he usually shows up on the doorstep when I get up or at 0600. He is barking less now so that is good as it gets all the dogs in the neighborhood (which appears to be many) riled up. The weekends here are very noisy with ambulances, helocopters, people playing music loud and kids screaming as they play. Wish I could afford to move to a quieter area. I love the photographs and the geography tha you all provide. It's almost like traveling. I share an English/Scottish/Dutch geneology so those comments sort of fill me in on my ancestry also. Also love all the gardening comments as I once enjoyed that avocation as well.  Marlark Marge.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

I must be getting older or I am finally able to sleep and catch up on some much needed rest. All I basically did today was sleep--good sleep. I had all intentions to catch up on TP this week and last. I'm getting there. Did have to get out and go get my wedding rings. Had a stone come ou, so sent them to be fixed and cleaned. Just got them back, so i had to go pick them up. good thing I had some salads left from Saturday, so that's what we had for dinner. Been nice day today sleeping. Will let everyone know how Fred's angiogram turns out tomorrow. Thank you all for your love and support.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree - She's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flower on her hairband. :-D
> ...


Thanks, Tessa.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> precious baby rookieretiree - of course we like big pictures - she won't be spoiled at all - will she. lol
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Thanks, Nana.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> :lol: :roll:  Rookie Retiree What a Beautiful baby girl!!! She has beautiful eyes. Thanks for the shout out. We live about 10 minutes off of the Riverside Exit.Straight down Riverside to Applewood Ln. Turn right and you are there first drive on the right. Hopefully we will get to meet sometime. Keep Fred in your prayers tomorrow-Tuesday-am. Take care of that wonderful GD, and it is so great companies let father's be off for a time with their babies.


Prayers definitely coming your way for you and Fred.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

flockie said:


> RookieRetiree
> What a sweetie! She has such lovely eyes and I love the hairband. You should Grandma brag more often.
> 
> Flockie


You'll probably get sick of the bragging....although I lent out my camera so didn't get pictures of the little things I made for her from the yarn from lase month's mystery box.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> RookieRetiree - She's absolutely gorgeous! Love the flower on her hairband. :-D


Ditto, what a sweetheart. I like the larger sized pictures.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree what a precious picture and of course it isn't too big infact it is closer to life-sized. I love it!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Not much going on in Texas tonight. I visited my mom today, and she was pretty good. It appears to be trying to rain. When I took the dogs out a few minutes ago, there were some sprinkles. Wish it would rain, then I wouldn't feel like I had to water tomorrow. My watering days are Tuesday and Saturday.

My DD leaves on her trip on Thursday. She will be gone 10 days. I think it will be good for both of us! I have to decide what I want her to get me from London and Paris. Any suggestions?

Closing on my mom's house on Thursday. My DS and her cleaning lady got everything cleaned today. They will move the remaining furniture to their garage tomorrow. Looks like everything is falling into place. Mom is sad, as well she should be, that all of her things are going away. My DS and I are sad, too. It just doesn't seem possible that she is getting so feeble.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


She is precious! I can't wait to be a GM!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

When I went to London in 2000 (Spring) I went to Herod's and bought place mats large and small of English scenes. I got a Herod's tea cozie and a tray all in the famous green and gold. I love that store. I went to Fortnam and Mason and bought chargers and white porcelain boats is what I call them for serving. I loved both stores very much. I hope you get what you want. Good luck,

joe p



pammie1234 said:


> Not much going on in Texas tonight. I visited my mom today, and she was pretty good. It appears to be trying to rain. When I took the dogs out a few minutes ago, there were some sprinkles. Wish it would rain, then I wouldn't feel like I had to water tomorrow. My watering days are Tuesday and Saturday.
> 
> My DD leaves on her trip on Thursday. She will be gone 10 days. I think it will be good for both of us! I have to decide what I want her to get me from London and Paris. Any suggestions?
> 
> Closing on my mom's house on Thursday. My DS and her cleaning lady got everything cleaned today. They will move the remaining furniture to their garage tomorrow. Looks like everything is falling into place. Mom is sad, as well she should be, that all of her things are going away. My DS and I are sad, too. It just doesn't seem possible that she is getting so feeble.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> When I went to London in 2000 (Spring) I went to Herod's and bought place mats large and small of English scenes. I got a Herod's tea cozie and a tray all in the famous green and gold. I love that store. I went to Fortnam and Mason and bought chargers and white porcelain boats is what I call them for serving. I loved both stores very much. I hope you get what you want. Good luck,
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


If someone is a tea drinker, F-M is a good place to get tea. My neighbors love the royal blend and anyone who goes over brings some back for them. their candy counters are also very nice.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

We went upstairs at F-M and had high English Tea it was stupendous, I totally love London, I remember we went to eat in a tiny little itty bitty hole in the wall restaurant and I had a meal that I will never forget but what I remember the most was the most tender lettuce in the salad. OMG it was fabulous. I love England.



mjs said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > When I went to London in 2000 (Spring) I went to Herod's and bought place mats large and small of English scenes. I got a Herod's tea cozie and a tray all in the famous green and gold. I love that store. I went to Fortnam and Mason and bought chargers and white porcelain boats is what I call them for serving. I loved both stores very much. I hope you get what you want. Good luck,
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Not much going on in Texas tonight. I visited my mom today, and she was pretty good. It appears to be trying to rain. When I took the dogs out a few minutes ago, there were some sprinkles. Wish it would rain, then I wouldn't feel like I had to water tomorrow. My watering days are Tuesday and Saturday.
> 
> My DD leaves on her trip on Thursday. She will be gone 10 days. I think it will be good for both of us! I have to decide what I want her to get me from London and Paris. Any suggestions?
> 
> Closing on my mom's house on Thursday. My DS and her cleaning lady got everything cleaned today. They will move the remaining furniture to their garage tomorrow. Looks like everything is falling into place. Mom is sad, as well she should be, that all of her things are going away. My DS and I are sad, too. It just doesn't seem possible that she is getting so feeble.


Gifts like silk scarves are always nice and don't take much room in a suitcase. :thumbup:


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I had the stores ship them home to me. It was easier. I also bought a copy of the brothers who were murdered in the tower which was a major process to get the slide of the original painting and had it driven to a photo lab in London and then tubed and sent to us in San Antonio, I have it framed beautifully in our living room with an art light on it and it is one of my prized possessions.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Ok, I may have missed it, but what is F-M? I collect teapots and thought about having her get me one that has the infusion part. None of mine have that. We had one when I was growing up, and it made the best tea! I could have her get me just the tea, if the pots are too expensive. I just want a little something!

She is going to Herod's, but feel that it will be too expensive. I'm sure she will buy herself something from there! When she was about 18 months old, a friend of mine went to London, and I asked her to buy her a Laura Ashley dress if she went to THE Laura Ashley store. She did, and it was precious! Cost about $35 which was way more than I had ever spent on a dress for her! I still have it!


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I had the stores ship them home to me. It was easier. I also bought a copy of the brothers who were murdered in the tower which was a major process to get the slide of the original painting and had it driven to a photo lab in London and then tubed and sent to us in San Antonio, I have it framed beautifully in our living room with an art light on it and it is one of my prized possessions.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

The story I have told before about my students knowing the history of these two brothers. I am sure you remember them.


Joe P said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > I had the stores ship them home to me. It was easier. I also bought a copy of the brothers who were murdered in the tower which was a major process to get the slide of the original painting and had it driven to a photo lab in London and then tubed and sent to us in San Antonio, I have it framed beautifully in our living room with an art light on it and it is one of my prized possessions.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

F-M is Fortnam and Mason a store ( The Queen's Grocer) down town London and the things at Herods are a bit high but there are things that I could afford on a teacher's salary like I said the Herod's green and gold tea cozie, and the tray and the placemats. I use them all the time.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

English bone china is fabulous and tea pots are all over the place and I bet you Dave could give you a good place to get a decent one for a good price. I am sure the Royal Dalton ones are too expensive but I would love one. Have her get me one. he he.. I will pay her.

joe p


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I know Harrods can be a bit pricey but as bad as the Herods?!! 
When we lived over there I bought a Christmas jigsaw puzzle at Harrods after Christmas- and it has become a family tradition to do it every Christmas. I will need to start it early this year, my daughter who is really good at puzzles will be away and it will take me much longer without her help- hopes to be with the family of a German exchange student we had about 10 years ago.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> When I went to London in 2000 (Spring) I went to Herod's and bought place mats large and small of English scenes. I got a Herod's tea cozie and a tray all in the famous green and gold. I love that store. I went to Fortnam and Mason and bought chargers and white porcelain boats is what I call them for serving. I loved both stores very much. I hope you get what you want. Good luck,
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


The little grocers in Knightsbridge, Harrod's, has a wonderful gift department, some lovely silverware. Fortnums is famous for its teas, one of their caddies would be nice. Although both are at the luxury end of the shopping experience.

Tea towels and tray cloths are always a good idea, pretty and very easy to pack. There's a really good shop in Great Castle Street, if she visits John Lewis's in Oxford Street, gifts on ground floor near the Holles Street entrance and haberdashery on the 4th, exits on Cavendish Square and turns right, past the Phoenix pub, then right and the next left and keeps heading East, it's on the left-hand side of the road. They have a fantastic selection and don't charge tourist gift-shop prices. She'll pass _Carluccio's_ in Market Square near the Getty photographic gallery, the owner is a famous celebrity chef, the food is suberb and reasonably priced, one of my favourite little bistros for lunch at tables that spill out onto the pavement.

It's a nice stroll and if she keeps heading East, she'll cross Upper Regent Street and come to _The Blue Posts_ pub opposite the Royal Mail sorting office, a very traditional pub for every class of Londoner from postal workers to media executives and it sells some of the best cask-conditioned ale around. As she walks along, on her left she will pass one of the best spots from which to photograph my all-time favourite building, one for which I have a very special affection. On a sunny day, it's a stroll worth an hour or two of anybody's time.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > We have RAIN! O happy day! I hope it stays for hours!
> ...


I'll have _The Lad_ dig out the _Weatherman Series_ I made for him some years ago. With any luck I'll be able to work out how I made them, I recall one or two were a bit tricky.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> I know Harrods can be a bit pricey but as bad as the Herods?!!
> When we lived over there I bought a Christmas jigsaw puzzle at Harrods after Christmas- and it has become a family tradition to do it every Christmas. I will need to start it early this year, my daughter who is really good at puzzles will be away and it will take me much longer without her help- hopes to be with the family of a German exchange student we had about 10 years ago.


I suppose what one calls it, rather depends on one's view of its colourful owner!

My favourite department stores are _Selfridges_ and _John Lewis_ on Oxford Street, both are famous for their quality and style. I love the Hepworth above John Lewis's main entrance, it's one of my favourite sculptures by her.

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I know Harrods can be a bit pricey but as bad as the Herods?!!
> ...


Well I had decided to be politically correct and not say anything about the owner! Did consider it though.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


He's pretty thick-skinned and has been called worse over the years. It's a great shop though and the terracotta facade is amazing.

A little snippet of trivia... In 1891, Richard Burbidge became the store's general manager, he was a great moderniser and quite innovative. All the big stores were by now busily installing lifts to take their customers to upper sales floors, Burbidge suffered from claustrophobia, so he went to William Otis in search of a solution to the problem.

What they came up with was the _trav-o-lator_, a moving conveyor belt between two handrails that pioneered development of the moving staircase or _escalator_. On it's inauguration in 1898 an attendant was stationed at the top to revive customers with _sal volatile_ and glasses of cognac. It was an instant success and now we can hardly imagine a big department store without its stack of escalators rising through a grand atrium.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ok, I may have missed it, but what is F-M? I collect teapots and thought about having her get me one that has the infusion part. None of mine have that. We had one when I was growing up, and it made the best tea! I could have her get me just the tea, if the pots are too expensive. I just want a little something!
> 
> She is going to Herod's, but feel that it will be too expensive. I'm sure she will buy herself something from there! When she was about 18 months old, a friend of mine went to London, and I asked her to buy her a Laura Ashley dress if she went to THE Laura Ashley store. She did, and it was precious! Cost about $35 which was way more than I had ever spent on a dress for her! I still have it!


I think Joe means Fortnum and Mason's in Piccadilly in the West End, Lodon doesn't have a _Downtown_, nobody will have a clue what your daughter means, we don't use the term. _F-M_ will be equally meaningless to Londoners, tell her to ask for _Fortnum's_, that term we understand, abbreviations only work if people know what they mean!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Pammie, do tell your daughter, what you call _candy_, we call _sweets_. In England _candy_ refers to fruits that have been crystallised by the candying process, an important distinction if she's get what she thinks she's requesting!

Dave


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > I know Harrods can be a bit pricey but as bad as the Herods?!!
> ...


Every time I see these pictures it reminds me of our walk down Oxford Street with the Christmas decorations. Nice!! :thumbup:


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > When I went to London in 2000 (Spring) I went to Herod's and bought place mats large and small of English scenes. I got a Herod's tea cozie and a tray all in the famous green and gold. I love that store. I went to Fortnam and Mason and bought chargers and white porcelain boats is what I call them for serving. I loved both stores very much. I hope you get what you want. Good luck,
> ...


I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.


I think you mean the _Blue Fractal_ I created from an image I took lying down in the middle of the road. As it it the central telecoms mast in London, I wanted to express its function radiating signals in electric blue.

I also created a cross stitch pattern from my image, anyone who would like a copy of the charts, send me a message with your email address and I'll email a copy of the chart pack, it's far too big a file to post here.

Dave


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, our average rainfall is between 9-10 inches--not much, and of course that is how the desert works. We are in severe drought, though, as we have had less than what we should have in an average year so far. I'd gladly trade you some of this sun for your rain!
> ...


Our average rainfall in Tidewater Va is 45 inches so you can imagine how green it is here during spring and summer. But also HUMID!
JuneK


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

WOW! That's fantastic. I love fractals. Gail



FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jknappva said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


We're certainly very green here too, but we don't get the heat so we don't have the humidity. I suppose we should be grateful for small mercies! :lol: Excuse my ignorance, but what is Va short for?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> WOW! That's fantastic. I love fractals. Gail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I wanted to create a bright exciting image.

Dave


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

What an adorable little girl. I'm sure the size of the picture is a very small representation of what you feel in your heart.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave you have such a wonderful vision with your photography, awesome pictures that you share with us. Thank you for showing your views, things that not all the tourist would normally see I am sure. Would love to visit London, the shops, have tea at one of the shops. Oh well, with my income it is only in dreams, :lol:


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, that Blue Fractal is amazing, How do you do that? I love your snippets of information too, where would the Tea Party be without you? Oh, of course, there wouldn't be a TP without you. So glad I found this site.
I thought the concert was brilliant for the camera work, the trees were beautiful, so green, it almost made all that rain worthwhile. Wish it could have stayed dry for the river trip though, it must have been so cold standing there all that time.They both show such great fortitude.

Tessa.

Ps. I'm going to make a New Year's resolution not to be so flippant, but I'm afraid you'll have to excuse me 'til then.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

It's a bright and sunny morning on the shores of Lake Superior. Yesterday was another "cooler by the lake" day. It was 60F at my house and in the 80's 45 miles away at my son's. Hope it warms up so the windows can be opened again. 
I thank those who sent warm wishes for my GD. She saw the orthopedic specialist yesterday and will be having surgery next Tuesday to repair the torn ACL as well as another injury to her knee. She's taking the whole situation very well - very mature for a 14 year old. I'm heading to the book store today to buy books from her wish list. I think I'll knit and bead some bracelets as well. Hopefully, something to cheer her up during her recovery.

Joe, the poetic tribute to your mother was lovely. I'm glad you shared it with her. All to often we fail to tell the ones we love how special they are to us. 

I hope the rain in New Mexico is falling to help extinguish the wild fire. It has been so destructive.

Keep all the wonderful pictures coming. It's great to be able to travel the world while staying at home. Since traveling has become so unpleasant, it's the only way I'll have of seeing the world.

My prayers go out to all of you to lend support in times of need. Have a wonderful day everyone.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


The last time I went to Harrods the Christmas decorations were on display & I thought I would buy some so started to hold them up to choose them. My sister said, "mind you don't drop them, you'll break them"
I said "No, they're made of plastic now, so they bounce" & proceeded to demonstrate, whereupon it shattered into a thousand pieces. Was my face red!!! I should have known Harrods wouldn't go in for plastic. However they were very nice about it & cleared it up while I made a speedy departure.

Tessa


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Va is the abbreviation for the state of Virginia her in the U.S.

Wow, love the Blue Fractals picture, what an amazing view to take the picture from. Love the other pics also, but that one is just amazing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, that Blue Fractal is amazing, How do you do that? I love your snippets of information too, where would the Tea Party be without you? Oh, of course, there wouldn't be a TP without you. So glad I found this site.
> I thought the concert was brilliant for the camera work, the trees were beautiful, so green, it almost made all that rain worthwhile. Wish it could have stayed dry for the river trip though, it must have been so cold standing there all that time.They both show such great fortitude.
> 
> Tessa.
> ...


I'm glad you like my image, the base photograph was taken flat in my back in the middle of the road, it's harder to rise from such positions in one's fifties, whatever was I thinking of? I know the building well, I think of it as my lucky charm, but that was many years ago. I knew the angle I wanted, the picture came to me over a pint, I sketched it and simply waited for the right conditions.

First I created a wire-frame, that was toned cobalt blue, I then rendered the tower in blues and purples. By overlaying the coloured image with the wire-frame and fusing them together, I created a clearly structured photograph. Then I got to work with the maths, vectoring the diminishing reiterations to create the effect of radio waves beaming out the tower's image as a recursive broadcast message of modernity.

It's all about playing with _forme_, I wanted to express the way this particular structure not only functions as a central communications hub, but also symbolises progress and the modern age of electronic advancement with its elegant simplicity. The structure is iconic, a true landmark both for London and for technological progress it contains, I hope I did these notions justice.

I enjoyed the concert too, I loved Jools Holland and Ruby Turner, also Tom Jones and Kylie, how on earth did Grace Jones belt out a song and keep that hoop going? The high point for me though, had to be Suggs and _Madness_ on the roof, those projections were amazing and so much fun, truly brilliant!

Dave

p.s. Change your New Year's Resolution to being flippant at every opportunity, only fools take themselves seriously, that way hubris lies!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Va is the abbreviation for the state of Virginia her in the U.S.
> 
> Wow, love the Blue Fractals picture, what an amazing view to take the picture from. Love the other pics also, but that one is just amazing.


Thank you, I had a lot of fun creating it.

Dave


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique.
> ...


wow, good pie recipes already, and anything strawberry is alright with me. 
had a late nite or early morn with sis in er, so i am still sleepy, i think when the toast falls out of your hand, its time for a nap. we have prime timers luncheon today, and i am bringing poke salad and bk. eyed peas. i hope my friend brings her famous pb pie, so even though i am wat========================================= so ok, this says take a nap, before you spill the coffee. later


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

I don't know how she kept that hoop going, but I wish i had her long legs. 

Tessa


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> The sunrise during the race this morning.
> Newest member of the farm, born just minutes after the race ended.


How precious is that baby calf. Wonderful photo and such moments caught and shared with us. Thank you. What a beautiful new baby.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.
> ...


Love your photos.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thank you, London is a star performer!

Dave


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Our other Grandmother is coming to be with us Thursday and I need to get busy and clean up the "cottage". I am watching the Diamond Jubilee on t.v. we will see the concert tonight on t.v. The parade is going on now on the t.v. as it is 2 p.m. in London.

I do remember saying "downtown" I must admit that is my phrase from the US as that seems to be the hub of things and I loved Picadilly and Soho. Fortnum is the spelling and I do have issues lately remembering it correctly. I love the corrections from Dave and I am grateful. I keep learning. They are showing Trafalgar Square my students performed in one of the halls there as I remember. Londoners were so hospitable to us. I remember sitting with them in restaurants etc. and how smiling they were to us. But, I must admit I ruled my charges well and trained them to be hospitable to others in their country visiting. I have seen so many ugly Americans and that would not happen on my shift. he he. 

joe p


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I've been up since 6am watching the Queens Jubilee on the Today Show and knitting and reading the TP. 
I have to enjoy the morning as I have to haul and stack hay in the afternoon. Longsleeves and gloves for sure, it'll be hot but I'd rather overheat than have hay splinters in my arms, been there done that, more than once.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


Thanks Dave. I am off to get Mother and then take her to visit Dad in the hospital. It will be sweltering out today. We have a half hour drive through construction. Calling for thunderstorms and rain this evening.

Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Our average rainfall in Tidewater Va is 45 inches so you can imagine how green it is here during spring and summer. But also HUMID!
> JuneK


We're certainly very green here too, but we don't get the heat so we don't have the humidity. I suppose we should be grateful for small mercies! :lol: Excuse my ignorance, but what is Va short for?[/quote]

Kentucky is similar to Virginia, very green--the desert here is like being on another planet with its weather and terrain, but it has its own charm (the slogan is the Land of Enchantment, but it's also known as the Land of Entrapment, ha ha). It is hard to leave once the desert gets hold of you.

I don't think the rain has done much for the fires (the news told how many are currently burning, small or otherwise, though I've already forgotten, as I don't think I really want to know), but we'll continue to hope for more rain. We're a way away from monsoon season yet, so who knows...the big fire is now over 250,000 acres, with no end in sight, but they do say it's partially contained now. This morning we have a few clouds and we may get a bit more rain.

It's my day off, so I'm hoping to get some knitting/typing done (will work on my baby shoes while I ride my bike this morning) and DD had some ideas for me yesterday that I'll start on as soon as I'm done with this vest. It could turn out to be a lot of fun or a load of poo, but I'm willing to try anything with needles or a crochet hook. :mrgreen: We shall see!

Sending good thoughts as well for all who are ailing or healing--hope all goes well for procedures and visits and may worries be lessened by the end of the day!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Good Am: I am up now and reading, knitting etc. Late I realized I'm not ready for Tai Chi this am.So will get dressed and go to the Sr. Ctr. Hobo is relaxing at my feet. (Unusual for this time of morning. Not much else going on.
I'll catch up later. Sorry to hear about the fires. They are so devastating. Hope all goes well for those ailing and injured. Marge


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

, but our annual rainfall for the West of Scotland (and seemingly we're one of the drier bits) is about 36inches. Fortunately it doesn't all fall at once, although some days it feels like it! However, at the moment we're having a really good spell of weather, but who knows what tomorrow may bring. :lol:[/quote]

Our average rainfall in Tidewater Va is 45 inches so you can imagine how green it is here during spring and summer. But also HUMID!
JuneK[/quote]

We're certainly very green here too, but we don't get the heat so we don't have the humidity. I suppose we should be grateful for small mercies! :lol: Excuse my ignorance, but what is Va short for?[/quote]

I'm sorry. VA is abbreviation for the state of Virginia on the east coast of the United States.
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The sunrise during the race this morning.
> ...


The teens have decided on "Ferdinand " for his name.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Wonderful name! Yay for the teens. Sue



NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I like that!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Va is the abbreviation for the state of Virginia her in the U.S.
> 
> Thank you (Poledra and Sorlenna), the only thing I could think of was Vancouver and I knew that wasn't right!
> 
> Love the calf's name NannaCaren. :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Wonderful name! Yay for the teens. Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I like it as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


The other name was Homer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Hi! How are you keeping? think Ferdinand has much more of a 'ring' to it. Just been watching the broadcast from London, caught the shots of the family on the Balcony- HM in eau de nil today. Nice to see how enthusiastic the crowds have been- masses of Union Jacks! [and umbrellas]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Doing pretty good. I was watching as well, I thoroughly enjoyed it. I have recorded it to watch again as I was working and watching at the same time.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ferdinand is a marvelous name for him, very dignified.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ferdinand is a marvelous name for him, very dignified.


I thought it was a good name for him when I first saw him, but had to wait and see.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

KateB said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Va is the abbreviation for the state of Virginia her in the U.S.
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

wannabear said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I've been up since 6am watching the Queens Jubilee on the Today Show and knitting and reading the TP.
> I have to enjoy the morning as I have to haul and stack hay in the afternoon. Longsleeves and gloves for sure, it'll be hot but I'd rather overheat than have hay splinters in my arms, been there done that, more than once.


Oh my gosh --- I never thought about baling and stacking hay in San Antonio---I know how hot that job is. I didn't mind the first cuttings in the spring, but the ones in summertime on an Iowan farm were brutal. You're right, gloves and long sleeves and pants are a must---what size bales do you put up? Good upper body strength needed to stack any size. You have my sympathies.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> We used to have abbreviations that gave a hint at least of what we were going for, but the Post Office standardized that into two capital letters for each state. I don't know offhand how many states start with 'M' but it's enough that I don't always remember their initials. You'd think that the ten digit zip code would be enough.


Yes, there are MA, ME, MI, MO, MS...oh, MT...Massachusetts, Maine, Michigan, Missouri, and Montana...dang it, Minnesota, which I think is MN...MD for Maryland...probably still missed a couple. Ha ha!

Interesting note about NM--our license plates say USA on them whereas no others do as far as I know. And people still think we do not live in the U.S. when we tell them where we're from!


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > We used to have abbreviations that gave a hint at least of what we were going for, but the Post Office standardized that into two capital letters for each state. I don't know offhand how many states start with 'M' but it's enough that I don't always remember their initials. You'd think that the ten digit zip code would be enough.
> ...


Throwing in my 2 cents, Sorlenna, you missed only one Mississippi. In total there are 8 Ms, the most of any starting letter among the 50. Actually, there are also 8 Ns, but 3/4 of those are New or North, so I don't give them full credit. No, I'm not totally nuts; I just used to have a job that involved reports filed in all 50 states and I had them memorized for a long time.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Ferdinand is a marvelous name for him, very dignified.
> ...


I think Ferdinand is a very good name for him, strong & manly. Aren't kids good with names for animals? When my DD got a cat a few weeks ago, she couldn't think of a name for him. She said" He's sort of a champagne colour but you can't call a male cat champagne. In came GS, 11yrs. "What about Merlot? That sounds boyish." So Merlot it was, but I'm still wondering where he got the name from at his age.

Tessa


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Dave, I've just looked at my last post to you & see there's a bit missing, can't think how I managed that. It said thank you for your answer to my question about your photo,I will try to get my GS to give me a demonstration, he's good with cameras & it may give him something to ponder over. So, here it is, Thank You,

Tessa.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.
> ...


Love the picture, Dave.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> Dave, I've just looked at my last post to you & see there's a bit missing, can't think how I managed that. It said thank you for your answer to my question about your photo,I will try to get my GS to give me a demonstration, he's good with cameras & it may give him something to ponder over. So, here it is, Thank You,
> 
> Tessa.


My answer should point him in the right direction, I didn't give a complete answer on purpose; there's no point in people producing a facsimile, he'll probably come up with something better!

Play around with the vectors, it's fun!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


We have had a lot of animals named after food or soda. The mother's name is Oatmeal, our dog is Kiwi.
Merlot is a good name.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Tonight is the last _Transit of Venus_ for over a century, cloud cover over London is likely to confound and frustrate my attempts to view it, living on a soggy rock in the North Atlantic can have its disadvantages!

Dave


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

You can watch it here:

http://venustransit.nasa.gov/transitofvenus/


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.
> ...


Still as pretty as the first time you posted it. Thanks, Dave!!
:thumbup:


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tonight is the last _Transit of Venus_ for over a century, cloud cover over London is likely to confound and frustrate my attempts to view it, living on a soggy rock in the North Atlantic can have its disadvantages!
> 
> Dave


Our weather is so cloudy and dreary here in Virginia, we'll also miss it! And I doubt that any of us will see the next one in 2117!! Well, only if you believe in reincarnation! LOL! I'm truly ready to see the sun...I'm beginning to think we're going to get all of those 45 inches of annual rainfall in this one week!!
JuneK


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've been up since 6am watching the Queens Jubilee on the Today Show and knitting and reading the TP.
> ...


It's going to be the full sized square(well rectangle) bales. In Alaska we would do those and then we'd also get the double compressed and ocassionally the triple compressed bales.

I worked for the USPS for 20yrs, I don't think I'll ever be able to forget the abbreviations for the states, territories or many of the zip codes. It's amazing what you can't forget no matter how hard you try. lol


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I am so late this week. What with the forum down on Saturday and Doctor appointments yesterday and today. I finally got caught up on my e mails and saved the Tea Party for last. I always save the best for last so I can savor it.

I just glanced at the clock and need to sign off for a bit to feed a hungry son,

I will start from the beginning after the dishes are done. See you all later. Edith M


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> You can watch it here:
> 
> http://venustransit.nasa.gov/transitofvenus/


Thanks for posting this.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm don't think I ever got an answer as to what an 8"sprung tin is. That was with the strawberry souffle recipe. Help!!! It breaks my heart that I never got to see the Queen's Jubilee on t.v. I don't know what was going on that caused me to miss it. Do wish the t.v. would show reruns of something so spectacular.


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've been up since 6am watching the Queens Jubilee on the Today Show and knitting and reading the TP.
> ...


*** When my son was 16, he spent the summer with my brother near Fairbanks, Alaska. Part of the time was baling hay on the hay farm. Whenever he sees hay bales, the air turns blue with his grumbling and growling. He never wants to see a hay bale again. Gail


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I'm don't think I ever got an answer as to what an 8"sprung tin is. That was with the strawberry souffle recipe. Help!!! It breaks my heart that I never got to see the Queen's Jubilee on t.v. I don't know what was going on that caused me to miss it. Do wish the t.v. would show reruns of something so spectacular.


I believe it is the same as our spiring form cake pan.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I'm don't think I ever got an answer as to what an 8"sprung tin is. That was with the strawberry souffle recipe. Help!!! It breaks my heart that I never got to see the Queen's Jubilee on t.v. I don't know what was going on that caused me to miss it. Do wish the t.v. would show reruns of something so spectacular.


81 BRIGHTEYES, Your answer was on page 6. It was a fair way down & with another answer so I expect it was easy for you to overlook it

Tessa


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I'm impressed - I'd need a few tubes of Ben-Gay and several Aleve tablets before bedtime.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:



> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


You never know - every one of my brothers vowed they'd leave the farm for good and not have to do any more chores, etc. They all had careers other than farming - but now 3 are doing some sort of agriculture in their retirement: one owns a ranch in Oregon; one grows tons of vegetables and hay in Virginia and another has a pecan tree orchard in Texas. It's as if it gets in the blood and never leaves.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the base photograph was taken flat in my back in the middle of the road, it's harder to rise from such positions in one's fifties, whatever was I thinking of? 

dave - i am surprised the cars waited for you.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

love the name nanacaren

sam]]



NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


So lifts came before escalators! If I had thought about I would have assumed it the other way around. When in the city tomorrow I will remember my smelling salts. 
Tomorrow morning about 1/2 dozen KPers are catching up, including Althea who is back from her garden trip round Europe. Guess she will have a bit to tell us about it. And after that I need to buy something to wear to a wedding on Saturday- don't think I fit anything suitable, and it will be cold. Plus need to check out price of some needles for a Sydney KPer. And some backing for a mat for the wedding present mat. So plenty of chance to be adventurous and use an escalator.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Tessadele said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


LOL Kids say the darndest things!! Sounds like you have a wine connoisseur on your hands.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.
> ...


It's amazing. But what is a fractal? (haven't kept reading so you may answer it later, in which case I will find it). How did you manage to lie down in the middle of a London road?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> love the name nanacaren
> 
> sam]]
> 
> ...


Thank you! I think his name fits him rather well.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

You can see Venus's transit across the sun at this site:
http://venustransit.nasa.gov/transitofvenus/

They show it periodically
Almost over.
Right now they are covering from Hawaii and then I think it will move to Australia.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > I remember that photo you posted of the BT Tower on one of your first Tea Parties. You had a special name for it, but I can't remember what you called it. I think the TP'ers would enjoy seeing it. I remember it was all blue.
> ...


Wow, breathtaking!! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Being confined to either the bed or the recliner I am using this down time to watch and practice a lot of the helpful videos. I've decided that tomorrow I'll start the Craftsy class on learning to crochet. Being left handed (though I knit right handed..DUH!) I've never had anyone that could help me make sense of the technique.
> DS will be in late tomorrow night, so hopefully he will be able to help Cindi with some of the heavier jobs around the house. I hate sitting while others are busy, just not my style.
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day/evening...
> Marianne


~~~~~~~~~~

Marianne, if you knit right-handed do give crocheting right-handed a try. I'm left handed and when I first started learning to knit a very wise teacher told me to try knitting right-handed because at first whatever hand you use is going to feel awkward. So I did learn and have always been glad I did.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

We're hardy here said:


> ~~~~~
> I hope my question isn't breaking tea party rules, but I was wondering what the general population of the UK feels about when Prince Charles takes the throne?


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi everyone---just a quick note--have been at hospital all day, Dr is going to keep Fred overnight. Then he went into Code Blue. All is ok, think he had a reaction to ansthestic. His son is with him till I get back to hospital. He is in CCu (Cardiac Critical Care) tonight. Will get back with you tomorrow. keep Fred in your thoughts and prayers. He was very combative and had to be restrained. Was starting to settle down when I left to take care of our little dog. Thanks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Sounds like a fun outing - Have a great time with the KPers and your adventures.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> I must be getting older or I am finally able to sleep and catch up on some much needed rest. All I basically did today was sleep--good sleep. I had all intentions to catch up on TP this week and last. I'm getting there. Did have to get out and go get my wedding rings. Had a stone come ou, so sent them to be fixed and cleaned. Just got them back, so i had to go pick them up. good thing I had some salads left from Saturday, so that's what we had for dinner. Been nice day today sleeping. Will let everyone know how Fred's angiogram turns out tomorrow. Thank you all for your love and support.


Hope all went ok Carol. It sure is awful to go through these tests, but there is so much they can do to help now. Thoughts and prayers for your DH.
___________________________________________
June 5th
Carol's Gifts wrote: Hi everyone---just a quick note--have been at hospital all day, Dr is going to keep Fred overnight. Then he went into Code Blue. All is ok, think he had a reaction to ansthestic. His son is with him till I get back to hospital. He is in CCu (Cardiac Critical Care) tonight. Will get back with you tomorrow. keep Fred in your thoughts and prayers. He was very combative and had to be restrained. Was starting to settle down when I left to take care of our little dog. Thanks.
____________________________________________

Please know I will be praying. So sorry this happened. Life must feel upside down right now. Know I am thinking of you and your DH. Thank you for keeping us posted and I will check in again to see if there is more news. Do try and take some deep breaths. This can really knock you for a loop with your own health.
Hugs across the miles.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sam, I found Birdsong on Netflix but it said really long wait. Shucks. But I'll be patient and added it to my queue.

Congratulations on Grandson's graduation. I was just in Ohio for a niece's graduation.
___________________________________

Marianne, we are sending you to New Mexico to draw some turtles for them. I know, we will need a medical helicopter to get you there. Hope you will have a full recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi everyone---just a quick note--have been at hospital all day, Dr is going to keep Fred overnight. Then he went into Code Blue. All is ok, think he had a reaction to ansthestic. His son is with him till I get back to hospital. He is in CCu (Cardiac Critical Care) tonight. Will get back with you tomorrow. keep Fred in your thoughts and prayers. He was very combative and had to be restrained. Was starting to settle down when I left to take care of our little dog. Thanks.


Hope the procedure went well and that these other things are just symptoms of anesthesia and medications - be watchful of the pain and sleeping meds....they can cause weird reactions. Prayers continue for all of you.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi everyone---just a quick note--have been at hospital all day, Dr is going to keep Fred overnight. Then he went into Code Blue. All is ok, think he had a reaction to ansthestic. His son is with him till I get back to hospital. He is in CCu (Cardiac Critical Care) tonight. Will get back with you tomorrow. keep Fred in your thoughts and prayers. He was very combative and had to be restrained. Was starting to settle down when I left to take care of our little dog. Thanks.


Keeping you and Fred in my thoughts. Hope the night is a restful one.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

thewren said:


> a lovely tribute joe - you are lucky to have had her around so long. precious memories.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Beautiful. How nice to appreciate her while she is still with you.


----------



## Betina (Feb 5, 2011)

Remember from when I was a child the book "The Story of Ferdinand", by Munro Leaf. It was about a bull that was not a fighter, he loved to smell the flowers. My children and grand children loved it. Great book for children!!!!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Betina said:


> Remember from when I was a child the book "The Story of Ferdinand", by Munro Leaf. It was about a bull that was not a fighter, he loved to smell the flowers. My children and grand children loved it. Great book for children!!!!


I was thinking that same thing! I just couldn't remember the author and was going to look it up. I love that book, and every child I read it to, did as well.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for all of the suggestions. I'll pass them along to my DD. She hasn't even started packing! I'm trying to stay quiet as I know it will do no good to fuss before the trip.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Betina said:


> Remember from when I was a child the book "The Story of Ferdinand", by Munro Leaf. It was about a bull that was not a fighter, he loved to smell the flowers. My children and grand children loved it. Great book for children!!!!


I remember that book as well. It was one of the older childrens favodrites.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I've been seeing patterns online for wrist bands that resemble your napkin rings. Why not use your patterns for the wrist?
> ...


Oh NanaCaren, your grandson is so cute. Now that is a new use for Dave's napkin rings. I had been thinking they would make nice wrist bands too. What a sweet face he has and makes a nice model for Dave's patterns!
_________________________________

Kate, thanks for the sunset from Scotland. Love it.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sending good thoughts for Fred and all who need them!

We tried a new Chinese place today and it was terrific! My fortune said that meeting a stranger would change my life...ooh, sounds so mysterious, LOL. I rarely meet strangers, so who knows? It might be true.

Then my daddy called and said he was going to see about making me a yarn bowl, either from dogwood wood (well, that sounds silly) or cherry wood...so excited! I know it will probably take him a while, but woohoo--and he said they want to fly DD out for a long visit for the summer (she stayed about a month last year), so she's excited too. We also talked about going up to see my new grandbaby (due in about a month), but we're thinking it might be best to go in the fall--she'll have time to adjust and all that. Wow, what a lot happened today, and it has been a good day. Of course, I didn't get much knitting done, but all right, I'll do that in a bit.

Meanwhile, everyone get well, stay well, and smile!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> carol's gifts said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


What a gorgeous baby and all dressed up with that lovely pink headband. So glad you posted it large. What kissable cheeks. Enjoy! As you know they grow up so quickly.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Carol, keeping you and Fred in thoughts and prayers. 

Sorlenna, sounds like a busy but great day.

I was trying to remember where I had heard the name, knew it was a song or story, and that it wasn't Fernando by ABBA. lol
I remember Disney turned the story into a short also.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Tonight is the last _Transit of Venus_ for over a century, cloud cover over London is likely to confound and frustrate my attempts to view it, living on a soggy rock in the North Atlantic can have its disadvantages!
> 
> Dave


I am all cloudy here too and wont see it. :thumbdown:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

daralene said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > carol's gifts said:
> ...


Thanks....yes, very kissable cheeks and hands and toes.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I am watching the Queen's concert finally being broadcast here tonight. She seems with her family happy and enjoying herself. I am sure she is tired and needs a little rest. Bless Phillip and hope he is better. They are all good sports and do well. We are proud of you Brits. joe p


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The Queen's stamina is incredible, for sure. Should I even reach her age, I hope to have half of it!

On the news front: I have just finished the knitting for the vest! Now to block and sew the shoulder seams--and this one took even less yarn than I thought it would. I should have some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Awesome Sorlenna, can't wait to see it. 

Joe, DH just turned it on here, I forgot it was supposed to be on as I've been in the other room knitting away on a project I want to finish tonight.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Carol, my thoughts and prayers are with both you and Fred.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - sending fred lots of positive energy and many prayers for his well being.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> Hi everyone---just a quick note--have been at hospital all day, Dr is going to keep Fred overnight. Then he went into Code Blue. All is ok, think he had a reaction to ansthestic. His son is with him till I get back to hospital. He is in CCu (Cardiac Critical Care) tonight. Will get back with you tomorrow. keep Fred in your thoughts and prayers. He was very combative and had to be restrained. Was starting to settle down when I left to take care of our little dog. Thanks.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Greetings to all: Not a good day for me as I was up half the night with Hobo and pain in my legs. Was having trouble walking and balancing so didn't go to tai chi, but to the sr ctr instead. Stayed sitting most of the day and then found out one of our dear friends who had been ailing died earlier in the morning. Everyone was shocked as though she had many ailments, she has always pulled through and her SIL just died this week of complications of diabetes;however I feel that she had been reconciled to that for sometime now since he had been unable to leave the hospital for months. Her poor daughter must now deal with the death of both of them. She had been such a giving and loving person that none of us had pictured us without her persistent presence. Later in the day the pain in my right leg escalated to the point that I was hit with a wave of nausea every time I put the slightest wt on it. In getting down from the bus I felt something pop with a severe escalation of the pain and almost fell, now the pain is constantly there and through the entire posterior aspect so I could hardly manage getting out and into the house and had to have help to move at all. Now I am using cane and could sure use a helper. I doubled my pain med and took an extra dose, but still very much present. I am icing it and will postpone decision on tomorrow's activities until I see
what's what. I had torn the MCL in this leg before and had been a long time in recuperating. The bus driver wanted to call me an ambulance but I said "no" whatever will be, will be and we'll see what the next while brings. I would like to avoid all the halderall going to the hospital entails and nothing can be done with the risks facing me for possible elective surgery being what they are. I know that this is ligamental and not bone, though could involve the cartilege. It seems that I cannot avoid medical mishaps. Back to reading. Prayers to Fred and Carol and all others who are suffering tonight. Talk to you later. Marlark Marge.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Ok, I may have missed it, but what is F-M? I collect teapots and thought about having her get me one that has the infusion part. None of mine have that. We had one when I was growing up, and it made the best tea! I could have her get me just the tea, if the pots are too expensive. I just want a little something!
> 
> She is going to Herod's, but feel that it will be too expensive. I'm sure she will buy herself something from there! When she was about 18 months old, a friend of mine went to London, and I asked her to buy her a Laura Ashley dress if she went to THE Laura Ashley store. She did, and it was precious! Cost about $35 which was way more than I had ever spent on a dress for her! I still have it!


Fortnum Mason, the place from which Mrs. Pumphrey got the hampers for Uncle Heriot.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> F-M is Fortnam and Mason a store ( The Queen's Grocer) down town London and the things at Herods are a bit high but there are things that I could afford on a teacher's salary like I said the Herod's green and gold tea cozie, and the tray and the placemats. I use them all the time.


Harrods also had good tea.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


Me too, though I had some unpleasant words.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Joe P said:


> We went upstairs at F-M and had high English Tea it was stupendous, I totally love London, I remember we went to eat in a tiny little itty bitty hole in the wall restaurant and I had a meal that I will never forget but what I remember the most was the most tender lettuce in the salad. OMG it was fabulous. I love England.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was quite surprised that Harrods does not allow pictures to be taken except of the Diana memorial (which may not still exist). In contrast, Fortums allowed it. For some reason I love to take pictures of food and I got their candy counters.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> carol - sending fred lots of positive energy and many prayers for his well being.
> 
> sam
> 
> ...


Carol well wishes and prayers are on the way!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

I was out this evening for a few hours but recorded the concert for the Queen. I am watching it now, and Sir Paul McCartney is performing Live and Let Die. It has been a terrific concert so far. Dave, I too thought the images displayed across Windsor Castle with Madness and Suggs performing on the rooftop was the best so far! I was watching earlier today with the Royal Family traveling in the carriages. The Queen looked stunning in her mint green suit. I'm hoping Prince Phillip is better very soon. Right now what they are showing is Prince Charles speaking, and he just called the Queen "Mummy". I like his joke about not doing the weather forecast himself. What a fun evening this must have been for all!

Flockie


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I'm don't think I ever got an answer as to what an 8"sprung tin is. That was with the strawberry souffle recipe. Help!!! It breaks my heart that I never got to see the Queen's Jubilee on t.v. I don't know what was going on that caused me to miss it. Do wish the t.v. would show reruns of something so spectacular.


Yes, someone mentioned it is indeed a springform pan.

The program postings have been poor on CNN, with no hint of the jubilee content most of the time. So I caught only a couple.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The Queen's stamina is incredible, for sure. Should I even reach her age, I hope to have half of it!
> 
> On the news front: I have just finished the knitting for the vest! Now to block and sew the shoulder seams--and this one took even less yarn than I thought it would. I should have some pictures tomorrow.


looking forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Carol, sending thoughts and prayers for Fred and you, as well. 

Marge, will keep you in my prayers as well. 

I hope all who are ailing will be feeling better soon.

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


It certainly caused a sensation, the report in the _Pall Mall Gazette_ gushingly wrote of: _an adaptation of the magic carpet of the fairy tale to the prosaic purposes of stairs_.

How easily we cease to marvel at the skill of engineers and unthiningly take their inventions for granted.

Dave


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

81brighteyes, perhaps you missed my recipe request for the spinach salad with strawberries? Please post it when you get a chance. Thank you.

Flockie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

darowil said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


A fractal is a mathematical set describing an infinitely diminishing self-replication of a topological form. In this example, I took a dramatic extreme-perspective photograph of London's _BT Tower_ and used graphics software to manipulate diminishing replications of the image in 'bands' so they resembled radio waves broadcasting the original tower image.

I'm glad you like my image, I had a lot of fun creating it.

London's traffic is completely controlled by traffic lights, so there are gaps of about forty-five seconds every few minutes. I had to run out a few times to check for the best spot, mark it with chalk on the tarmac, watch the lights down the road for a big gap, then dive out with my camera all set and grab the shot. I just got clear before a BT van exited a service area, but I had at least 15 yards to spare. I'm not quite as nimble as I was in my teens, but it's nice to know I haven't seized up completely. I've a bit more experience these days and I'm more familiar with the sums, that definitely helps!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

thewren said:


> the base photograph was taken flat in my back in the middle of the road, it's harder to rise from such positions in one's fifties, whatever was I thinking of?
> 
> dave - i am surprised the cars waited for you.
> 
> sam


They didn't, but after a lifetime in London, I'm good at spotting a gap in the traffic, it has a rhythm and can be predicted.

Visitors to London please note, whilst our drivers are used to avoiding the world's most inconsiderate pedestrians, metal is harder than flesh and in a fight, you will lose. Don't play with the traffic until you've watched the light's sequencing for at least five full cycles and have mapped out the points vehicles don't drive over. Please don't try such stunts unless you can rise quickly and make a dash for safety!

Dave


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

After a quick visit this morning before dashing out I have returned to the TP.
Last night I too watched the concert and the procession. Well bits of both. The service was on one channel, then the concert on another (for some reason it was not live) and then the procession etc on the first overlapping the concert! So some channel hopping.Tthe lighting effects for the concert where amazing especially as others have said the group on the roof. Lighting th epalace up in red, white and blue was also great. 
All the different activities made for a great weekend I'm sure.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thank you, I'm pleased with how it turned out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > We're hardy here, it rained for the coronation and that didn't turn out so bad. I think Her Majesty is marvellous, she's certainly kept her coronation vow and served her country and the Commonwealth of Nations tirelessly, I believe we couldn't have done better. Dave
> ...


People are warming to him, the Duchess of Cornwall is a sensible woman and a stabilising influence of him, that's all to the good. You need to bear in mind, that whilst the succession is clear, The Queen rules by the consent of the people, this isn't a system of absolutist monarchism; the Queen is monarch by acclamation of her people, not proclamation by the state.

Lady Jane Grey had been proclaimed Queen according to the will of King Edward VI, but it was Henry VIII's daughter who was acclaimed Queen and Jane was deposed in just nine days. King William III and Queen Mary were invited to 'invade' so we could get rid of James II who had proved unsuitable for the job.

There is another factor one needs to bear in mind, it's generally considered 'bad form' for the press to attack or criticise the monarch directly, there are no such rules protecting the heir apparent.

The past gives us some good clues to the possible future. When George III was declared incapable, his son the Prince of Wales became Prince Regent. Infamous for his ostentatious and profligate lifestyle and scandalous antics, he was villified by the press, particularly in some of the most virulently critical and hilarious cartoons ever drawn. Yet, when George III finally died and the dissolute Regent became King George IV, things changed dramatically, he grew up fast and the criticism ended, it all turned out rather well.

A similar thing happened with Edward VII, whilst Victoria was Queen and deeply unpopular during the middle part of her reign, the press went for her heir. He was a bon vivant and a womaniser and thoroughly frustrated by his lack of authority, as well as a thoroughly difficult relationship with his parents. He was the perfect target for a press which dared not directly attack the reclusive Queen Victoria, although it came pretty close at times. But when Queen Victoria died, it was a case of "The Queen is dead, long live the King". As King Edward was a huge success and all criticism ceased, it was a _Golden Age_ of prosperity and he was a popular king.

Opinions change with time, the great thing about the system is its innate stability and predictabilty, combined with built-in flexibilty and adaptability. Prince Charles is not his mother, she is uniquely skilled and incredibly competent at the job. However, nobody doubts Charles's sincere good intent or, his caring nature. _The Prince's Trust_ has helped many to rebuild their lives and many of his, once controversial, ideas on green issues and sustainable farming are now considered obvious and 'best practice'.

In my opinion, he'll be another Edward VII and things will turn out fine. If not, there's always _Plan B_, followed by the rest of the alphabet in reserve; the UK will muddle through, it aways does, somehow!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi everyone---just a quick note--have been at hospital all day, Dr is going to keep Fred overnight. Then he went into Code Blue. All is ok, think he had a reaction to ansthestic. His son is with him till I get back to hospital. He is in CCu (Cardiac Critical Care) tonight. Will get back with you tomorrow. keep Fred in your thoughts and prayers. He was very combative and had to be restrained. Was starting to settle down when I left to take care of our little dog. Thanks.


I do hope he makes a speedy recovery, you do seem to be going through it at the moment. Don't forget to get some rest yourself, that's important too.

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

margewhaples said:


> Greetings to all: Not a good day for me as I was up half the night with Hobo and pain in my legs. Was having trouble walking and balancing so didn't go to tai chi, but to the sr ctr instead. Stayed sitting most of the day and then found out one of our dear friends who had been ailing died earlier in the morning. Everyone was shocked as though she had many ailments, she has always pulled through and her SIL just died this week of complications of diabetes;however I feel that she had been reconciled to that for sometime now since he had been unable to leave the hospital for months. Her poor daughter must now deal with the death of both of them. She had been such a giving and loving person that none of us had pictured us without her persistent presence. Later in the day the pain in my right leg escalated to the point that I was hit with a wave of nausea every time I put the slightest wt on it. In getting down from the bus I felt something pop with a severe escalation of the pain and almost fell, now the pain is constantly there and through the entire posterior aspect so I could hardly manage getting out and into the house and had to have help to move at all. Now I am using cane and could sure use a helper. I doubled my pain med and took an extra dose, but still very much present. I am icing it and will postpone decision on tomorrow's activities until I see
> what's what. I had torn the MCL in this leg before and had been a long time in recuperating. The bus driver wanted to call me an ambulance but I said "no" whatever will be, will be and we'll see what the next while brings. I would like to avoid all the halderall going to the hospital entails and nothing can be done with the risks facing me for possible elective surgery being what they are. I know that this is ligamental and not bone, though could involve the cartilege. It seems that I cannot avoid medical mishaps. Back to reading. Prayers to Fred and Carol and all others who are suffering tonight. Talk to you later. Marlark Marge.


That sounds so painful. Hope you will see a doctor at least. Take care and feel better, but this sounds like a long recovery.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tonight is the last _Transit of Venus_ for over a century, cloud cover over London is likely to confound and frustrate my attempts to view it, living on a soggy rock in the North Atlantic can have its disadvantages!
> ...


I just managed to see the last couple of minutes when the clouds briefly parted, but the BBC had some stunning coverage from reporters around the world.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I am watching the Queen's concert finally being broadcast here tonight. She seems with her family happy and enjoying herself. I am sure she is tired and needs a little rest. Bless Phillip and hope he is better. They are all good sports and do well. We are proud of you Brits. joe p


It was a good show, hard to believe that in ten hours it was back to being a busy roundabout!

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > The Queen's stamina is incredible, for sure. Should I even reach her age, I hope to have half of it!
> ...


Me too!
___________________________
Dave, enjoyed the history of the Kings and Queens. Fascinating. I have to get the series on dvd again about this history. I love it but can't remember all the names and dates, so will go back again and try and digest more.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

flockie said:


> I was out this evening for a few hours but recorded the concert for the Queen. I am watching it now, and Sir Paul McCartney is performing Live and Let Die. It has been a terrific concert so far. Dave, I too thought the images displayed across Windsor Castle with Madness and Suggs performing on the rooftop was the best so far! I was watching earlier today with the Royal Family traveling in the carriages. The Queen looked stunning in her mint green suit. I'm hoping Prince Phillip is better very soon. Right now what they are showing is Prince Charles speaking, and he just called the Queen "Mummy". I like his joke about not doing the weather forecast himself. What a fun evening this must have been for all!
> 
> Flockie


Buckingham Palace made a good screen, of course Nash's redesign of the building was as a 'stage set' for Royal events and that helped too.

Prince Charles's joke about the weather was in reference to his visit to BBC Scotland last month, when he had a go at being a weatherman. He did rather well, it's always good to have options, just in case one's chosen career path doesn't work out!






Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> I'm don't think I ever got an answer as to what an 8"sprung tin is. That was with the strawberry souffle recipe. Help!!! It breaks my heart that I never got to see the Queen's Jubilee on t.v. I don't know what was going on that caused me to miss it. Do wish the t.v. would show reruns of something so spectacular.


I think my answer gt lost in the hiatus, it's a loose-bottomed tin, where the sides are a metal ring with an expansion clip. with a little care you should be able to remove the ring without destroying the souffle's form.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thank you, it's one of my favourites.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


Thank you, it took a little juggling, but worked out OK. I don't think I'll be repeating that particular stunt for a while, but anything is possible and I've never been into 'boring' as a way of life!

Dave


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I feel 'Ferdinand' has much more of a 'ring' to it. How are you keeping? - we have mud every where again. Off soon to the dentist for Fale's dentures- no chance for photos of anything much recently- snow predicted for the South Island- but the local news has not come on yet. I just discovered this- buried under the other windows- The south Island has large areas with no power, the snow has been so much heavier than usual- people are being advised to stay home because it is expected to ice up over night. The DGD rang me this morning, she is so delighted to have her gloves- we decided snow balls to throw at the trees might be a good idea. We are still warm at 20C inside- but the forecast is for rain and southerlies. [Here that is the Antarctic winds]


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > You can watch it here:
> ...


You're welcome. Watching Venus was a little like watching paint dry, but I enjoyed all the highly educated but fairly silly people talking and singing. I bet you missed that part.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Betina said:
> 
> 
> > Remember from when I was a child the book "The Story of Ferdinand", by Munro Leaf. It was about a bull that was not a fighter, he loved to smell the flowers. My children and grand children loved it. Great book for children!!!!
> ...


And, I believe someone did a cartoon movie of it...probably Disney! I also thought of that when the calf was named 'Ferdinand'!
JuneK


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Oh NanaCaren, your grandson is so cute. Now that is a new use for Dave's napkin rings. I had been thinking they would make nice wrist bands too. What a sweet face he has and makes a nice model for Dave's patterns!

Thank you! The boys use them as wrist bands all the time. The ones that are a bit tight I make bigger for them. He does make a good model. He could be crying and if he sees a camera it is instant smiles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marge, I hope you are feeling better and having less pain soon. 

Myfanwy, stay warm.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Didn't get to haul hay yesterday as they weren't able to get it from the baler until last night, so, at 8am I'll be headed over to get started on the first 100 bales, then he has to go get the second 100 and we'll do that one. 
I think I'll need a stiff drink or 3 after this.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marge, I hope you are feeling better and having less pain soon.
> 
> Myfanwy, stay warm.


I have dragged out my old Aran v neck jumper- it is starting to felt, which is a nuisance- but it must be 18 years old, because I had my car when I made it. It is so warm and the colour match with my simple neck roll I made is excellent! How are things with you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Things are great Myfanwy, or at least until I finish with the hauling of hay, haha... 
I'm not looking as forward to it as I used to when I was younger, but I have no doubt I can do it. 
Picking up my 10yr old niece tomorrow, and will keep her for a couple of weeks before we move, can't wait, we have a lot of fun together. 
Hope all goes well at the dentist for Fales dentures.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


I shall have to contact my sister, she has a son on the S. Island, she does worry about her boys, particularly after the problems her son in Christchurch had after the earthquake. How deep do you expect the snow to get? We didn't get enough to make snowballs here in the south of England.

Tessa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I think they said between 200 and 400mm, the big problem is expected to be tonight's frost. The DGD felt making a snowman, without Daddy [he had had to go to work] was a bit much effort, but so glad to have her gloves that she rang me when she would usually be going to school. The gloves have already been useful stopping rein burn when she is riding- the pony has a habit of pulling.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Things are great Myfanwy, or at least until I finish with the hauling of hay, haha...
> I'm not looking as forward to it as I used to when I was younger, but I have no doubt I can do it.
> Picking up my 10yr old niece tomorrow, and will keep her for a couple of weeks before we move, can't wait, we have a lot of fun together.
> Hope all goes well at the dentist for Fales dentures.


I have obviously missed something here- how come you are hauling hay? and where are you moving to?


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I've been up since 6am watching the Queens Jubilee on the Today Show and knitting and reading the TP.
> ...


In my much "younger" days, I won a hay hauling championship at the Houston Fat Stock Show and Rodeo, had to have been back in the mid 80's as my youngest wasn't born. We had to load 25 bales into the back of a truck, drive an obsticale course with dips, curves, fences, gates to open and so on then unload and stack in the same spot as we began.. time penalty for every bale that was lost, disqualified if you didn't retrieve it. We practiced for months with the heaviest bales, trainer even wet them down to make it harder. Got to the contest.. they used rice bales.. by then I was so strong in the arms and shoulders.. I went to lift thinking it was heavy and almost threw it over my shoulder, anyway.. we won out of 42 teams... a whopping 2 min, 26 seconds a new world record :lol: Oh to be young again, :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I enjoyed it, the teens not so much. I don't think there was enough action for them.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Didn't get to haul hay yesterday as they weren't able to get it from the baler until last night, so, at 8am I'll be headed over to get started on the first 100 bales, then he has to go get the second 100 and we'll do that one.
> I think I'll need a stiff drink or 3 after this.


I feel for you, I don't miss haling hay. I find the round bales much easier now.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

This year I saw something different. The round bales were covered with what looked like (from the road) white plastic, and scattered all over the field they looked like giant marshmallows. I've never seen that done before.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


That's a marvelous memory....were you able to use a baling hook or just your hands? I've loaded and unloaded both hay and straw bales--but have never seen tobacco, rice or cotton bales - wrong part of the country, but would love to see them someday.

I have family in Houston (actually, in Dallas, San Angelo and San Antonio also===strange that so many former Iowans ended up as Texans) - and they say the Houson Auction and Rodeo is the event of the year so congratulations on such a great win.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi everyone, it's just after 2pm here and a bit of a dull day, but dry. We were meant to be having a family meal tonight with my DH's 2 brothers, 1 sister and their OHs, but one BIL's unwell so it's cancelled until next week. I'll need to go rake around in the freezer to see what we'll eat tonight instead. DH is off golfing this afternoon and I'm moving between knitting another teddy bear (think I'm addicted!) and reading KP and the TP. I should really be deep cleaning my kitchen, but hey ho I'm retired, it can be done another day! Does anyone else find that they do way less housework now than when they were working? Or am I just a dirty b****?  
Carol, I hope Fred is improving today. You take care of yourself too.
Marge, I hope your leg is less painful today. Don't you think you really should see a doctor? Take care.
Poledra, I've never lifted a hay bale in my life, and don't think I could. Good luck to you!
Myfanwy, stay warm. Funny to think of you heading into winter when our weather is slowly improving. My friend's daughter (she's a doctor) is in NZ for 2 years, and she was complaining about the cold too.
Sorry this has turned into a bit of an epistle.....I've never had a reputation for being short of something to say!  
Have a good/afternoon/morning/evening wherever you are.
Kate


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Kate, get a _lady who does_ and delegate life's most boring bit. My _Mrs. C.,_ comes in twice a week and is worth her weight in sherry, the decanter has a high evaporation rate during every visit!

Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Kate, get a _lady who does_ and delegate life's most boring bit. My _Mrs. C.,_ comes in twice a week and is worth her weight in sherry, the decanter has a high evaporation rate during every visit!
> 
> Dave


ha ha....like you said - housework is "life's most boring bit" and one needs a little nip of sherry to make up for it - I need to try that for myself---only I prefer some Bailey's Irish Cream.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I don't know if it will be aired in America, but the BBC's _Horizon_ special on the transit was very accessible and looked at the nature of the planet as well. I'd say it was pitched at the level of a bright(ish) fifteen year old with a generalist's interest in astronomy and physics, better than _ticker-tape_ without being too challenging. Worth watching for background information.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Oh NanaCaren, your grandson is so cute. Now that is a new use for Dave's napkin rings. I had been thinking they would make nice wrist bands too. What a sweet face he has and makes a nice model for Dave's patterns!
> 
> Thank you! The boys use them as wrist bands all the time. The ones that are a bit tight I make bigger for them. He does make a good model. He could be crying and if he sees a camera it is instant smiles.


I love seeing the wristbands, I think they're cool!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


When I have been in London I constantly marveled at the subway system, good signage, and the general functioning of public transportation.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> This year I saw something different. The round bales were covered with what looked like (from the road) white plastic, and scattered all over the field they looked like giant marshmallows. I've never seen that done before.


They do that here, makes it easier storage. The downfall to this is when the farmers don't keep the plastic picked up.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


It was very nice to see the apparently good relationship between the Queen and Camilla. But I do think Camilla has the worst clothes sense of any woman in public, including Oprah. And just incredibly bad choice of hats.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > I'm don't think I ever got an answer as to what an 8"sprung tin is. That was with the strawberry souffle recipe. Help!!! It breaks my heart that I never got to see the Queen's Jubilee on t.v. I don't know what was going on that caused me to miss it. Do wish the t.v. would show reruns of something so spectacular.
> ...


What we call a springform pan, and they come in varying diameters.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > RookieRetiree said:
> ...


Oh I wish we could have used hooks, but we were only allowed gloves. I was the thrower, 2 others were in the truck stacking, but luckily I got to sit in the middle during the drive, one drove the truck, the other girl had to jump out and open and close the gates. It was a blast for sure! I guess I was proudest because my entire family was in the stands watching, my nephews were showing steers in their competitions and won belt buckles, I won a jacket and a belt buckle, plus round trip tickets on an airline for 2.. I gave those tickets to my Dad and step-Mom they flew to Alaska for a reunion with his Army buddies that were in the battle of Dutch Harbor. Yes, very good memories for sure! (my family was very shocked that I even considered entering this competition) :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Kate, get a _lady who does_ and delegate life's most boring bit. My _Mrs. C.,_ comes in twice a week and is worth her weight in sherry, the decanter has a high evaporation rate during every visit!
> 
> Dave


Before I stopped working (2 years ago, but I went really EARLY :lol: ) I had a 'treasure' who came in once a week, but I felt I couldn't justify having her when I wasn't working........BIG mistake!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Oh NanaCaren, your grandson is so cute. Now that is a new use for Dave's napkin rings. I had been thinking they would make nice wrist bands too. What a sweet face he has and makes a nice model for Dave's patterns!
> ...


Thank you! I'll have to try to get all the grandsons that live close together and get a picture of them wearing theirs. They are fun to make and, I know they are getting used instead of sitting in a drawer.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > darowil said:
> ...


It's the only way to keep London moving, other cities come as quite a shock after being used to a city with 24-hour buses and a tube system that runs from 5:00a.m. until after midnight. It just seems so practical to have an efficient system. Visitors to London take note, don't hire a car, god to a sweetshop or tube station, get an _Oyster Card_ and travel around the network, you'll save both time and money.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Kate, get a _lady who does_ and delegate life's most boring bit. My _Mrs. C.,_ comes in twice a week and is worth her weight in sherry, the decanter has a high evaporation rate during every visit!
> ...


That was seriously silly. Call her, you know it makes sense!

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Hi everyone---just a quick note--have been at hospital all day, Dr is going to keep Fred overnight. Then he went into Code Blue. All is ok, think he had a reaction to ansthestic. His son is with him till I get back to hospital. He is in CCu (Cardiac Critical Care) tonight. Will get back with you tomorrow. keep Fred in your thoughts and prayers. He was very combative and had to be restrained. Was starting to settle down when I left to take care of our little dog. Thanks.


So sorry to hear about Fred's troubles. Hope he recovers soon. We're all thinking about you and sending good wishes.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> It was very nice to see the apparently good relationship between the Queen and Camilla. But I do think Camilla has the worst clothes sense of any woman in public, including Oprah. And just incredibly bad choice of hats.


They do indeed get on very well, one only has to look at their interactions and body-language. The Duchess of Cornwall is a clever woman, those well-tailored, if slightly dowdy, suits, guaranteed everybody's attention was on the star of the show. I'm a great admirer of such skillfulness, hers is a dying art.

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sam, I found Birdsong on Netflix but it said really long wait. Shucks. But I'll be patient and added it to my queue.
> 
> Congratulations on Grandson's graduation. I was just in Ohio for a niece's graduation.
> ___________________________________
> ...


Daralene - what do you think about Netflix? I had an offer of a free month's trial but on checking comments, I found that many people thought these movies were too old. What is your opinion?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flockie said:


> I was out this evening for a few hours but recorded the concert for the Queen. I am watching it now, and Sir Paul McCartney is performing Live and Let Die. It has been a terrific concert so far. Dave, I too thought the images displayed across Windsor Castle with Madness and Suggs performing on the rooftop was the best so far! I was watching earlier today with the Royal Family traveling in the carriages. The Queen looked stunning in her mint green suit. I'm hoping Prince Phillip is better very soon. Right now what they are showing is Prince Charles speaking, and he just called the Queen "Mummy". I like his joke about not doing the weather forecast himself. What a fun evening this must have been for all!
> 
> Flockie


I watched it too and thought it was terrific. I hadn't seen some of the performers in years and it was great to see them all again. Prince Charles' speech was touching and his "mummy" made him sound like a little boy again. All in all, I thought the Diamond Jubilee celebrations were terrific . What a lot of preparations to make sure everything went like clockwork. The Queen looked beautiful all through the activities and I marvel at her stamina. I know I couldn't have done it. Hope the Duke will be well again soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

mjs said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


I sometimes wonder if Camilla's dresser is doing this to her on purpose!


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

I think too much attention to the pomp and circumstance!
Camilla has finally made Charles a happy man and apparently the queen and she get along well. I am not sure that Charles really even wishes to be king, but Prince William seems to be a well accepted heir apparent. Is divorce still an issue as
Diana is dead. I thought monarchy was supposed to conferred by inheritance not popularity. As for Camillas clothes, while not elegant they are tasteful if not flashy. Kate is quite lovely and she and William make a lovely picture, but the marriage is too young to have been really tested. 
Marlark Marge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone, it's just after 2pm here and a bit of a dull day, but dry. We were meant to be having a family meal tonight with my DH's 2 brothers, 1 sister and their OHs, but one BIL's unwell so it's cancelled until next week. I'll need to go rake around in the freezer to see what we'll eat tonight instead. DH is off golfing this afternoon and I'm moving between knitting another teddy bear (think I'm addicted!) and reading KP and the TP. I should really be deep cleaning my kitchen, but hey ho I'm retired, it can be done another day! Does anyone else find that they do way less housework now than when they were working? Or am I just a dirty b****?
> Carol, I hope Fred is improving today. You take care of yourself too.
> Marge, I hope your leg is less painful today. Don't you think you really should see a doctor? Take care.
> Poledra, I've never lifted a hay bale in my life, and don't think I could. Good luck to you!
> ...


I need to go find the Aran jersey that has become my uniform the last few days! it is not especially cold at 13C but we have been around 19-20C during the day, and still feeling like winter- it is all a bit relative isn't it.
I can put off housework for the knitting/crochet etc any day, but my young helper from over the back fence, who usually does my grass, is going to help me with the worst of the cleaning, through the winter- I count myself very lucky to have her- she squeezes me in, in between school and sports- she is a great netballer, and has taken up 'waka ama' canoeing. 
Not complaining about cold! I love the colder weather- get a lot more done- what I HAVE been grumbling about is the number of appointments and other errands I have had to run lately!!! by public transport that becomes a bit of a mission! 
Hope you get some more summer!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I think too much attention to the pomp and circumstance!
> Camilla has finally made Charles a happy man and apparently the queen and she get along well. I am not sure that Charles really even wishes to be king, but Prince William seems to be a well accepted heir apparent. Is divorce still an issue as
> Diana is dead. I thought monarchy was supposed to conferred by inheritance not popularity. As for Camillas clothes, while not elegant they are tasteful if not flashy. Kate is quite lovely and she and William make a lovely picture, but the marriage is too young to have been really tested.
> Marlark Marge.


Wise words Marge! Is Hobo still taking off on you? - I have acquired a halter called a 'gentle leader' that I am assured will help a lot in the discipline issues I have with Ringo at present. when we are walking he is so determined that he is 'pack leader' that he will gag rather than listen- renders the collar and slip leash unworkable! But I guess with the problem you have walking, excercising with Hobo is a bit of a non-starter. Ringo has not been told yet- but I have hopes he will go for his operation by September- costs a bomb, but I am tired of the fighting! 
Hope you are feeling a bit better today!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Hi everyone, it's just after 2pm here and a bit of a dull day, but dry. We were meant to be having a family meal tonight with my DH's 2 brothers, 1 sister and their OHs, but one BIL's unwell so it's cancelled until next week. I'll need to go rake around in the freezer to see what we'll eat tonight instead. DH is off golfing this afternoon and I'm moving between knitting another teddy bear (think I'm addicted!) and reading KP and the TP. I should really be deep cleaning my kitchen, but hey ho I'm retired, it can be done another day! Does anyone else find that they do way less housework now than when they were working? Or am I just a dirty b****?
> Carol, I hope Fred is improving today. You take care of yourself too.
> Marge, I hope your leg is less painful today. Don't you think you really should see a doctor? Take care.
> Poledra, I've never lifted a hay bale in my life, and don't think I could. Good luck to you!
> ...


I find myself that way. I am retired so there is always tomorrow. Everyday is Saturday. Consequently I keep knitting, sewing, having fun and will think about cleaning when things get unbearable.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Didn't get to haul hay yesterday as they weren't able to get it from the baler until last night, so, at 8am I'll be headed over to get started on the first 100 bales, then he has to go get the second 100 and we'll do that one.
> ...


I go back to pre-baling days.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

wannabear said:


> This year I saw something different. The round bales were covered with what looked like (from the road) white plastic, and scattered all over the field they looked like giant marshmallows. I've never seen that done before.


I've seen that quite a lot here. I should think there would be mildew with the humidity we often have.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> I think too much attention to the pomp and circumstance!
> Camilla has finally made Charles a happy man and apparently the queen and she get along well. I am not sure that Charles really even wishes to be king, but Prince William seems to be a well accepted heir apparent. Is divorce still an issue as
> Diana is dead. I thought monarchy was supposed to conferred by inheritance not popularity. As for Camillas clothes, while not elegant they are tasteful if not flashy. Kate is quite lovely and she and William make a lovely picture, but the marriage is too young to have been really tested.
> Marlark Marge.


The 'Pomp and Pageantry' is what it's all about, centuries of permanence and continuity.

The Queen is Queen by the consent of the people, monarchs who forget this do not fare well in Britain. The monarch is the embodiment of the nation; its servant and voice of the people, not its master; absolutism went out with Charles I, the Coronation Vows are fairly uncompromising.

Charles is 'Heir Apparent', William is 'Heir Presumptive'. When The Queen dies, Charles will be _proclaimed_ King by the Lord Lieutenant, but he must be _acclaimed_ King by the people to rule. This is at the heart of Britain's independence and much of the schism with Rome, its Prince does not confirm kingship, it is by the will and consent of the British people that an individual is deemed and accepted as monarch. All those crowds this weekend were an affirmation of The Queen's position and her relationship with the nation, we choose this system, it works for us. The constitution is quite clear, when William and Mary were invited to replace James II, there was a 'job description' awaiting their arrival!

To many outsiders, our system seems strange and brutal. Edward VIII was not removed for marrying a divorcee, he was dumped because he was a weak man and a disaster waiting to happen.

The Duchess of Cambridge is a clever and astute young woman, I'm pretty sure she's read and understood the job description, she took her time to think it through. I think she has something of Queen Mary's character, she was a tower of strength to George V, steely determination is a definite requirement for the post.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I was out this evening for a few hours but recorded the concert for the Queen. I am watching it now, and Sir Paul McCartney is performing Live and Let Die. It has been a terrific concert so far. Dave, I too thought the images displayed across Windsor Castle with Madness and Suggs performing on the rooftop was the best so far! I was watching earlier today with the Royal Family traveling in the carriages. The Queen looked stunning in her mint green suit. I'm hoping Prince Phillip is better very soon. Right now what they are showing is Prince Charles speaking, and he just called the Queen "Mummy". I like his joke about not doing the weather forecast himself. What a fun evening this must have been for all!
> ...


it was a lovely weekend+ to wallow in pleasure.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I think too much attention to the pomp and circumstance!
> ...


I have frequently thought how fortunate the Brits were that Edward went and King George and Queen Elizabeth were there during the war. And the rest of the civilized world since Brits were holding the fort, so to speak. And since Edward had no children it would have been down to Elizabeth eventually anyway.

I loved it that they included the Dunkirk boats and a 90+ man from one of them, who had a short interview.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > This year I saw something different. The round bales were covered with what looked like (from the road) white plastic, and scattered all over the field they looked like giant marshmallows. I've never seen that done before.
> ...


Sometimes there will be mildew on the top layer.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


I know that out on the Canadian prairies and hay areas, they have used the plastic covers for years. It really helps with the snow and ease of moving the bales to the cattle for winter feed.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Yes, it sure does. Not to mention I have an excuse to play with the tractor.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Things are great Myfanwy, or at least until I finish with the hauling of hay, haha...
> ...


Landlord has horses and goats, and at 78 he does a darn good job of doing it all himself, but I told them I'd help whenever he needed it, and since I'm moving to Wyoming to be closer to family and better opportunities job wise, he loaded, by himself last night, 100 bales out of a field and onto the trailer then this am I helped him unload and stack that and we just got back from hauling another 100+ bales out of a field and onto the trailer. Now we just have to get around to unloading it. lol... That man sure can get stuff done, I hope I'm in half the shape he and his wife are when I get to be that age. 
He does pay me pretty well whenever I work for them.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marianne, congrats on your win at Houston, that's something, a lot of hard fast work.
NanaCaren, I agree about the round bales, we have to go get a few of those too, but they just roll up onto the trailer and off again.  Thank God! They are just so expensive here right now because of our lack of rain last year. Oh well. 

Mildew on the hay sucks big time. 

We wanted to get this hay out of the field in case it rains, at least now we can tarp this load and unload it when we get to it. 

I'm with you Dave, it's worth it to hire someone to clean if possible.  Unfortunately for now, I'll just have to be my own housekeeper, besides, I'm probaby to picky to have someone else do it. But I love the idea.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

mjs said:


> I have frequently thought how fortunate the Brits were that Edward went and King George and Queen Elizabeth were there during the war. And the rest of the civilized world since Brits were holding the fort, so to speak. And since Edward had no children it would have been down to Elizabeth eventually anyway.
> 
> I loved it that they included the Dunkirk boats and a 90+ man from one of them, who had a short interview.


Edward was a weakling, it seems likely he was being lined up as a puppet for the Third Reich. It's entirely possible he believed this to be the best course of action, with Britain's capitulation and absorption into a united Europe under Germany, the world would be a very different place.

British defiance halted the advance, without control of the channel and most of the German fleet bottled up in the Baltic, Germany could be harried from the West and _Operation Barbarossa_ was doomed since it's forces were divided. Gibraltar and Malta meant the Royal Navy controlled the Mediterranean, as brilliant a general as Rommel was, he was beaten by logistics, 75% of his supplies ended up on the seabed.

Britain needed strong and resolute leadership to hold out until Germany declared war on America under its axis pact agreement with Japan. With America's forced entry into the European war, the fate of Hitler's Reich was sealed, fighting on three fronts is an impossible position.

Dunkirk was a rout, but it saved the core of the army, we all owe those boats a great debt, without them we would have lost much. There was a time when it came very close to disaster, those twenty-two miles of sea and our knowledge of its shallows and currents have saved us more than once. Britain has a long memory, those boats earned their place of honour.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra, Your landlord sounds a lot like my daddy. He just keeps on going until it's done! 

I've got the vest blocked--I'm blocking this one severely to see how different it is in the end (the other one wasn't blocked at all), and I'm thinking today might be a good day to jot over to the yarn shop. I also had to use straight pins as somehow my second box of T-pins has vanished...guess I'll pick up another so I can be sure I have enough.

It's not even noon yet here and I'm already tired! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Now I understand! Will you rent again in Wyoming? do you know where you will live? Hope you find such a good landlord again, if you are renting again- makes such a difference. My days of hauling hay are long past- nobody close has much land. Would love to have the opportunity to see if Ringo has working instincts [Ringo is the corgi who was my Avatar for a while] 
Happy Day!

ps., Fale is getting fed up with having to go back over and over- so I have had to explain that his last lot, the technician came to the house over and over - this is the sort of thing that he forgets these days!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Poledra, Your landlord sounds a lot like my daddy. He just keeps on going until it's done!
> 
> I've got the vest blocked--I'm blocking this one severely to see how different it is in the end (the other one wasn't blocked at all), and I'm thinking today might be a good day to jot over to the yarn shop. I also had to use straight pins as somehow my second box of T-pins has vanished...guess I'll pick up another so I can be sure I have enough.
> 
> It's not even noon yet here and I'm already tired! LOL


Ah I see you answered the question I had, in your post- was going to ask you what a 't' pin was- but I can see how that would help with blocking- have never seen such. Glad the pattern and the vest are progressing, I look forward to working on it!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


I would suppose that I was about 12 or so when Grandpa taught me how to drive the "ole John deer". I would drive the tractor and the adults and two of my siblings would toss and stack the bales on the hay wagon. Of course there was no round large bales back then, just the rectangular bales. Of course, the baling was easier to do if the wagon was hooked on behind the baler, then you just grab the bales as they come out and stack them on the wagon. The days when you got bit by the horse flies!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

My stepmother bought us a house and we'll make the payments on it. The payments are really low, the same as we are paying for rent now, $500/month, we just have to finish the basement out and do a few other things, but at least it's ours. 
lol...She just sent me a message asking if I wanted a piece of my grandmothers antique furniture that my aunt was going to take, but doesn't have room for. I said sure. lol, It's a side board with the silverware spaces and the drawers for the table linens. 
I'm sure I can figure a way to use it for my scrapbooking or hooks and needles or something. lol


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I would suppose that I was about 12 or so when Grandpa taught me how to drive the "ole John deer". I would drive the tractor and the adults and two of my siblings would toss and stack the bales on the hay wagon. Of course there was no round large bales back then, just the rectangular bales. Of course, the baling was easier to do if the wagon was hooked on behind the baler, then you just grab the bales as they come out and stack them on the wagon. The days when you got bit by the horse flies!!!  [/quote]

My uncle drove the tractor everyone under 16 stacked hay. The boys road the wagon and the girls picked up the strays. Oh how I remember those horse flies and deer flies!!!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I have frequently thought how fortunate the Brits were that Edward went and King George and Queen Elizabeth were there during the war. And the rest of the civilized world since Brits were holding the fort, so to speak. And since Edward had no children it would have been down to Elizabeth eventually anyway.
> ...


Very interesting to think of the defeat that seemed to be a victory (Dunkirk) and the victory that seemed to be a defeat (Tet).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My stepmother bought us a house and we'll make the payments on it. The payments are really low, the same as we are paying for rent now, $500/month, we just have to finish the basement out and do a few other things, but at least it's ours.
> lol...She just sent me a message asking if I wanted a piece of my grandmothers antique furniture that my aunt was going to take, but doesn't have room for. I said sure. lol, It's a side board with the silverware spaces and the drawers for the table linens.
> I'm sure I can figure a way to use it for my scrapbooking or hooks and needles or something. lol


Wonderful piece of furniture to be given.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I learn't on a 'David Brown' started at 7 helping my Daddy with the stooks of corn[ hand tied bundles of wheat] nearly drove one down!!! then progressed to 'Allys Chalmers' in NZ- have not had the opportunity for tractor driving for many moons, but they are a vehicle I enjoy. Golly that was in my horse riding days. Glad the DGD is in to horses in her turn! 'John Deere' are seen a lot here now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> My stepmother bought us a house and we'll make the payments on it. The payments are really low, the same as we are paying for rent now, $500/month, we just have to finish the basement out and do a few other things, but at least it's ours.
> lol...She just sent me a message asking if I wanted a piece of my grandmothers antique furniture that my aunt was going to take, but doesn't have room for. I said sure. lol, It's a side board with the silverware spaces and the drawers for the table linens.
> I'm sure I can figure a way to use it for my scrapbooking or hooks and needles or something. lol


what a nice take on 'step mothers' did not like mine very much at all! The antique sounds like just the sort of Item I could do with- we do have a turn of the 19th Century sewing table but it needs some brass work done on it- and a new silk 'work bag' and I suspect it may have to be hand dyed to get the 'Regency Green' the casters are Waterloo cannon shot. My Step -Mother sold Antiques that I would have loved to have had in order to get a Danish style storage system. there's good and bad in every family.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks, NanaCaren. Unfortunately, I don't have one. Guess that takes care of my making the strawberry souffle. Thanks for letting me know. Hope you are having a lovely day.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thanks, NanaCaren. Unfortunately, I don't have one. Guess that takes care of my making the strawberry souffle. Thanks for letting me know. Hope you are having a lovely day.


I really like removable bottom pans as an alternative to springform. And you could make the souffle anyway as long as you have something deep enough.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, NanaCaren. Unfortunately, I don't have one. Guess that takes care of my making the strawberry souffle. Thanks for letting me know. Hope you are having a lovely day.
> ...


or make it with a 'collar' of what we call grease proof paper although I am sure baking paper would work- it looks very impressive when you take off the collar and the souffle stands above the serving dish!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Yes my Stepmother has been great about making sure no one in the family wanted things before getting rid of them. 
And anything someone showed any interest in having, she made sure to see that they got it if they really wanted it, no matter how valuable the items are.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

81brighteyes said:


> Thanks, NanaCaren. Unfortunately, I don't have one. Guess that takes care of my making the strawberry souffle. Thanks for letting me know. Hope you are having a lovely day.


A standard souffle dish will do, if you're careful. Line the base with a card disk atop a ribbon strap that extends up both sides, then line the sides with a double collar. With care, the whole can be lifted from the dish and the collar removed, but it does take a steady hand!

Dave


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wednesday afternoon and a bright sunny day. Not much going on, but I have enjoyed reading the posts and doing some knitting. DD leaves tomorrow, so it will be extra quiet. She's left for the day, errands, etc. and is spending the night with friends. She'll be back in the morning to finish up. Of course, mom thinks she should have just stayed home, but I kept my opinions to myself! First time for everything!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

All this talk about tractors reminds me of the ole blue Ford I learned to drive. I wasn't allowed to mow, but I did drive it for other things. Funny thing is, I could use that clutch and go anywhere at age 11 or so, but I never learned to drive a standard shift car. 

Impatiently waiting for the blocked vest to dry...


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > My stepmother bought us a house and we'll make the payments on it. The payments are really low, the same as we are paying for rent now, $500/month, we just have to finish the basement out and do a few other things, but at least it's ours.
> ...


I think I need a clarification of work bag. What sort of bag has casters of any kind? Aside from big suitcases . . .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think that it's a bag attached to the sewing table that you can put pieces into that you are working on, and the casters are on the table itself.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, the Diamond Jubilee is over sad to say. We have been cleaning the house and the small patio and gardens for the arrival of our other grandmother from south texas. She is a mixture of Spanish, Apache Mexican and Caucasian but speaks Spanish fluently and fluently in English. I admire her so very much. 

She is quite a good cook and I have a few things I want her to teach us, she is 94 years old and very active even though she had bladder cancer operated on in Novemeber. She just got back from a trip to Pheonix to one of our Aunts her daughter. 

I will pass on her wonderful recipes as I do them with her directing me in Spanish. I want to be fluent in that language some day. I would love to live with her for a year and immerse myself. That would be so much fun too. She is a character I totally admire and cherish. I hope she can stay with us for months and months. We will see. I might not be on the TP very much as we will be doing with her a bunch of stuff. he he. 

joe p


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think that it's a bag attached to the sewing table that you can put pieces into that you are working on, and the casters are on the table itself.


you're are on the right track Poledra- I'll drag the table out later and photograph it so Wannabear can see what I am talking about- it is rather a valuable item, but I can't afford to have it valued- you pay according to the price they put on it! Technically it is a Regency Sewing Table- a friend of my Granny left it to her, so it is known in the family as Swannies Table. Miss Swan came from a family who had been missionaries in China, and taught my father the basics of looking after a 'tilly lanterrn' something he used as a source of 'pin money' almost to the end of his days.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, the Diamond Jubilee is over sad to say. We have been cleaning the house and the small patio and gardens for the arrival of our other grandmother from south texas. She is a mixture of Spanish, Apache Mexican and Caucasian but speaks Spanish fluently and fluently in English. I admire her so very much.
> 
> She is quite a good cook and I have a few things I want her to teach us, she is 94 years old and very active even though she had bladder cancer operated on in Novemeber. She just got back from a trip to Pheonix to one of our Aunts her daughter.
> 
> ...


All the best Joe for your vist with this Granny- a real teasure to have still with you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe, hope you have a great time with your Granny. 

Myfanwy, that'd be so cool to see. My grandmother had a pretty old sewing table I would have loved to have but it was huge and at the time I wasn't planning on moving to Wyoming so told my Stepmother to go ahead and give it to the lady that lived across the alley. She had done a lot for my Grandmother also, and I thought she deserved it for putting up with her. 
I have to say, I have no regrets giving it to her even now, so it was meant to be.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Joe, if you get a enchilada recipe from her, or Carne Guisada recipe, I'd be forever grateful if you passed it on to me. 
Haven't been able to get a Carne Guisada recipe that does it for me.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

I suppose you know how I will personally miss you and your DH even though we have not met in person but we have met on the TP. I hate to see you leave. But, the monther-in-law house and your low rent/payment is such a good deal for the two of you and a sideboard for your linens and silver is great too. How lucky you two are I think that is wonderful.

You mentioned a knit in at North Star Mall in the Food Court did you say it was a Saturday in June? I think you mentioned a 10 a.m. right?

Remember you will be missed kiddo.

joe p



Poledra65 said:


> I think that it's a bag attached to the sewing table that you can put pieces into that you are working on, and the casters are on the table itself.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

On Dr. Oz today they said something about using magnesium to help control diabetes, I don't know how it works, 5mmdpns, do you have any info on that,?
I have a friend who's diabetic and if it's a good helper, I'll tell her about it.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Ok. It is 3:24pm in Pa,and I have finally gotten through all 35 pages.

Dave the strawberry soufle sounds terrific. I get groceries tomorrow and strawberries are on the list. We are having a church picnic on Sunday and I think it should be a hit. Wrist bands out of napkin rings- brilliant. I know at least 5 little girls that will be thrilled with them. I have all your reciepts and patterns saved. Your Russian Helmets are my favorite. I do them a bit differently than you. I stir the egg and add a bit of Chedder or Parmesan into it before pouring into the tomatoe shell. I have even added bits of bacon or chopped ham. I hope you understand. I look at a reciept and use it as a suggestion not a directive.

Myfawny: Hope Fale is feeling better about his dentures. I went through the same thing 3 years ago. When the doctor put them in the first time he asked if it felt like he had parked a pick up truck in my mouth . I said it was more like Semitrailor. I am so used to them now I hardly know they are there.

Marieanne: I had a friend that wanted to learn to crochet so we sat across from each other at the table and she simply copied my movements. In 2 one hour sessions she was hooked. I wonder if that would work with knitting. Hope you are feeling better

Carol: I hope you got the rest you needed. Once Fred is home again you will need all your strength to care for him Do not be afraid to ask for help when you need it. Been there, done that as the saying goes. I took care of my dear husband for 18 months and never asked for help. My children offered but I would not ask. When it was all over I fell apart and it took nearly 4 years to get my self in hand again.

To all that are hurting; my thoughts are for you.

To all with something to celebrate; I lift my glass to you

Now I must walk my dog and give serious thought to supper. I am thinking sticky rice and Kielbasa with some steamed vegetables alongside.

See you all again tomorrow. God bless all. Edith M


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> On Dr. Oz today they said something about using magnesium to help control diabetes, I don't know how it works, 5mmdpns, do you have any info on that,?
> I have a friend who's diabetic and if it's a good helper, I'll tell her about it.


Magnesium is mainly an electrolyte that is needed for proper muscle movement and tone. You get more than enough of this from your diet because you need such small trace amounts. As far as I am aware, it has no bearing on diabetes control whatsoever. Magnesium is not able to control the amount of sugar in your blood stream. And while diabetics may pass more magnesium out through their urine, if you are not sure about getting enough magnesium, then you just take a multivitamin & mineral tablet. One needs to be cautioned about over doing the multivitamin/mineral supplements because they can be harmful to one's health and not beneficial. You should discuss it with your physician and have the appropriate blood work to confirm whether or not they are needed.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Joe P said:


> I suppose you know how I will personally miss you and your DH even though we have not met in person but we have met on the TP. I hate to see you leave. But, the monther-in-law house and your low rent/payment is such a good deal for the two of you and a sideboard for your linens and silver is great too. How lucky you two are I think that is wonderful.
> 
> You mentioned a knit in at North Star Mall in the Food Court did you say it was a Saturday in June? I think you mentioned a 10 a.m. right?
> 
> ...


Yes, just a sec. It's on the 15th at 10am, I just saw on another thread where Dragondrummer from KP will be going also. 
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-80371-1.html
It's in the food court on the upper level. 
http://www.examiner.com/article/worldwide-knit-public-day-events-outside-of-austin

I know I will miss being this close to you also Joe, I was thinking about you the other day when we went to NB and we always take Old McQueeny Rd.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Edith M said:


> Ok. It is 3:24pm in Pa,and I have finally gotten through all 35 pages.
> 
> Dave the strawberry soufle sounds terrific. I get groceries tomorrow and strawberries are on the list. We are having a church picnic on Sunday and I think it should be a hit. Wrist bands out of napkin rings- brilliant. I know at least 5 little girls that will be thrilled with them. I have all your reciepts and patterns saved. Your Russian Helmets are my favorite. I do them a bit differently than you. I stir the egg and add a bit of Chedder or Parmesan into it before pouring into the tomatoe shell. I have even added bits of bacon or chopped ham. I hope you understand. I look at a reciept and use it as a suggestion not a directive.
> 
> ...


i told a small fib and told him that his first 'fomai nifo', dentist [who was actually a technician, not a dentist, and used to come to people's houses] would have died by now- I have no way of knowing - and the old chap by now would be well in to his Nineties, if in fact he is alive still. Fale could follow my reasoning I just hope he doesn't go to Sydney before he gets the teeth!! 
I am curious to know where the 'sticky rice' comes from, what culture it actually belongs to- I know it only in it's Japanese form!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > On Dr. Oz today they said something about using magnesium to help control diabetes, I don't know how it works, 5mmdpns, do you have any info on that,?
> ...


Oh thank you, I won't even bring it up to her then. I don't want her taking something that can do more damage than good in the end.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

I believe it is Japanese in origin. I got the receipe from someone on the TP. Can't remember who. Tonight will be my first try at it. Edith M


myfanwy said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. It is 3:24pm in Pa,and I have finally gotten through all 35 pages.
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I have had Filipino sticky rice, but couldn't tell you how it's made.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Edith M, I like your ideas for the Russian Helmets. I love them and have had them quite a few times. I am going to try your way for a change. I will still make them Dave's way but will add yours for a change.
Thanks for the ideas. They sound yummy.
I have made the cosies for the eggs in the refrigerator. The girls call them egg hats. I will have to make the napkin rings for their wrists. They will like that.
Currently I am making Gypsycream's Need a Hug bear for each of them to have while they are visiting and then to take home. I am thinking about the elephants from ParrotDragon. They are so cute and will help lower the stash. That makes DH happy.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Edith M said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. It is 3:24pm in Pa,and I have finally gotten through all 35 pages.
> ...


Asian. My Korean SIL and his family use it all the time. It is a type of rice that you buy. I can't think of the name but I buy it in the Asian Food store or aisle of my grocery store. I also have his old rice cooker. The instructions are all in Korean. Just put the rice and water in the bowl, turn it on and it cooks to done. It will stay hot for 5 days, you just need to stir and maybe add moisture if necessary. My DD's MIL buys it in 50# bags and brings it to them. The inlaws live in Korea town in L.A, CA and my DD lives in Phoenix.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > Edith M said:
> ...


v interesting, thanks- I just use the pudding rice, or short grain.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, it's just after 2pm here and a bit of a dull day, but dry. We were meant to be having a family meal tonight with my DH's 2 brothers, 1 sister and their OHs, but one BIL's unwell so it's cancelled until next week. I'll need to go rake around in the freezer to see what we'll eat tonight instead. DH is off golfing this afternoon and I'm moving between knitting another teddy bear (think I'm addicted!) and reading KP and the TP. I should really be deep cleaning my kitchen, but hey ho I'm retired, it can be done another day! Does anyone else find that they do way less housework now than when they were working? Or am I just a dirty b****?
> ...


Think you and I are sisters under the skin! :lol:


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

jmai5421 said:


> Carol, my thoughts and prayers are with both you and Fred.


Mine, too. Gail


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Always sending good thoughts for those in need...

Housework can wait. Yup. That's my philosophy, especially if I'm knitting or snuggling a child! :XD:

So, the vest got dry--didn't go to the yarn store today after all, but hope to tomorrow. I've gotten it sewed at the shoulders and am now searching for buttons. I did so some typing on the pattern but have a bit more there. Gradually, I'm getting there.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

In Laos, the sticky rice makes up 85% of the grown rice crops. Interestingly, the Chinese used the sticky rice to cement their stones and bricks together. Here is more on sticky rice and why it is sticky when you cook it.
http://dohn121.hubpages.com/hub/an-introduction-to-sticky-rice


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Oh Carol, you have my deepest sympathies. I am so glad you were able to have some wonderful time with him though before he passed. You'll be in thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Dear Carol, had a feeling that he might have gone, so very glad he knew you right till passing. know that you are in our prayers, dear. God Bless! Fale and Julie.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Carol, my heart goes out to you and you will be in my thoughts. I'm sorry to hear he's passed, but glad to know his last moments were with you and that his passing was peaceful.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > It was very nice to see the apparently good relationship between the Queen and Camilla. But I do think Camilla has the worst clothes sense of any woman in public, including Oprah. And just incredibly bad choice of hats.
> ...


It's probably that skillfullness that endears her to the Queen--she'll get her chance to shine ---but with the Middleton girls around, I think she's going to have to share the spotlight.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

I've had you in my thoughts ever since the first mention of his illness. You've been through some hard times, but in the end you got to be together. I'm glad you were there to say goodbye, and I'm sorry that you've lost him. Take care of yourself.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-


Oh, Carol, I am so so sorry for your loss, but I am grateful that you were able to be with Fred and that he knew you. May he rest in peace, and may you find comfort in your memories and the love of your family and friends.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol my heart goes out to you, so sorry to hear of Fred's passing. It is good that you were able to spend some quality time with him. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, the Diamond Jubilee is over sad to say. We have been cleaning the house and the small patio and gardens for the arrival of our other grandmother from south texas. She is a mixture of Spanish, Apache Mexican and Caucasian but speaks Spanish fluently and fluently in English. I admire her so very much.
> 
> She is quite a good cook and I have a few things I want her to teach us, she is 94 years old and very active even though she had bladder cancer operated on in Novemeber. She just got back from a trip to Pheonix to one of our Aunts her daughter.
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to sharing in your Grandmother's cooking and stories...if you can tape record some of her stories, it will be such a legacy for you and the rest of the family.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol--so very sorry for your loss. Many prayers coming your way.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol I am so sorry to hear of your loss, at least now he is at peace. Please make some time for yourself to grieve.


----------



## Southern Gal (Apr 6, 2011)

carol, i am sad at freds passing, i know he felt a sense of peace with you there with him. How wonderful to go to your final resting place while family surrounds you. God bless you and your family. he is healty and pill free now.Take care of you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


My sincere condolences for your sad loss of a wonderful partner and companion. I know you will cherish your memories of many happy times together and that these will give you strength and comfort in the times ahead.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Carol, I echo all the kind words expressed here for you on Fred's passing. May you be blessed with all the wonderful memories you have because he enriched your life, and you enriched his life. Hugs of sympathy and peace for you.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol, there are really no words to say, your words say it all. Just know my friend that we are here for you. Prayers are with you and your family. 
Marianne


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Carol, I sent you a pm , dear. May Fred go with God. Sue



carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

Carol just to let you know that we are all here for you and that my thoughts and prayers are with you at this time.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Carol,

I am here praying for you and I hope you know how we all care about you and the people left from this death. We send our spirit of life to you and hope and pray for your well being. He is in no pain and that I am sure in your heart of hearts is a blessing to him. Someone else said earlier, I think, "he is in a better place" and my Grandmother said to me on the night before her death, "Joe, I love you, honey, but I am tired sweetie and I want to go home. Good night my love." I know what it is to have those moments of communication before the leaving. Bless your heart. My heart goes out to you across the miles.

joe p



carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol, my sincere condolences on the loss of your dear Fred. Please know that you are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol, so sorry for your loss, but glad that you will have wonderful memories of your time together. I will keep you in my prayers. Please take care of yourself, eat and get some rest., spend time with your family and friends. Know that we will be thinking about you. Paula


----------



## Ceili (May 8, 2011)

Carol, my condolences. We're all here for you, and I am physically rather close by, in Aurora. If ever you want to get together, please pm me. But for now, take your mourning time, and take care of your self, both important.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

taken up 'waka ama' canoeing. 

myfanwy - definitely need a translation for this one.

sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sorry - i made a double entry.

sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> taken up 'waka ama' canoeing.
> 
> myfanwy - definitely need a translation for this one.
> 
> sam


it is canoeing as in the modern skulls, but more along traditional maori lines- I will have to check with Zara exactly what the boats are like. It is enjoyed by Maori and Pacific Islanders both.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Carol, I am so sorry for your loss. I hope you find peace and comfort as you begin to adjust to your life without your love. We are all here for you.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

carol - i am so sorry to hear about fred - sending warm thoughts and lots of hugs your way.

sam



carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when i sign off tonight i will not be back on line for a few days. my computer really needs to spend a few days with the doctor - definitely needs some updating - cleaning and a general kick in the pants.

yu'all stay well and healthy until i get back.

sam


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


An e-mail from Rookie Retiree brought this sad news to my attention..... I am so sorry for your loss... Fred certainly put up a good fight and I know your constant love and attention to his needs made his life so much better..... I am so glad you had a chance to share some special moments and that he recognized you to the end. It is going to be a rough road and a big adjustment, but you will get through it with your ever present grace and faith. Surely I speak for all when I say we are all here to lend an ear, a shoulder or a hug..... Keeping you in my thoughts and hoping you are surrounded by support. Lean on others...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Carol, I'm so sorry to hear that you lost your beloved Fred. You took such good care of him; it was good that you were able to spend quality time with him at the end. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family. Take care of yourself and join us again when you are up to it. You talk, we'll listen! But, in the meantime, get some well-deserved rest if you can.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Carol so sorry for you facing life without Fred. Thank God for the wonderful last times you had together. After having your life so intertwinned you will sure need friends to help you through.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

Carol, I am so sorry to hear of the of the death of your lovely husband. I know the next part of your life will be difficult for you, but we will all be here for you. I'm sure you will take comfort from knowing he is now out of pain, take care of yourself, he would want you to be safe.

Tessa


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


I'm so sorry to hear about your beloved Fred's passing. Even though you will miss him so very much, we know he's in a better place where he has a wonderful, young and pain-free body.
My prayers are with you and your family.
JuneK


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

We are getting rain! Started yesterday afternoon with some heavy showers. Then it changed to a light rain that is still continuing. I hope it lasts a little longer, except, my DD flies out today for London. She is already a nervous flyer and the rain will just really scare her! I think it will be ok if it stays like it is now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> We are getting rain! Started yesterday afternoon with some heavy showers. Then it changed to a light rain that is still continuing. I hope it lasts a little longer, except, my DD flies out today for London. She is already a nervous flyer and the rain will just really scare her! I think it will be ok if it stays like it is now.


Very glad to hear that it is a light rain, Pammie. heavy rain can cause so many problems on top of drought.
Bon Voyage for the DD, hope she makes it to the plane OK.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol, just logged on and I was thinking about you and Fred. So sorry to hear the news of his passing, but so pleased for you that you were there and that he knew you. Take care of yourself now, and know that we are all here for you.
Kate.


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting rain! Started yesterday afternoon with some heavy showers. Then it changed to a light rain that is still continuing. I hope it lasts a little longer, except, my DD flies out today for London. She is already a nervous flyer and the rain will just really scare her! I think it will be ok if it stays like it is now.
> ...


If you're lucky it will stay light. Tell your DD once the plane gets above the clouds the rain will be too far below to bother it!!
Hope she has a great time & that it stops raining while she's here.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Carol, I am so sorry. You have my sympathy and my thoughts and prayers are with you and your family as you grieve. I am glad that you were able to be with him at the end.


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

My heartfelt sympathies for you and your family for your loss of a life partner. My prayers for you continue. Edith M


carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Well, bon voyage to your daughter on her trip to London. I wish I was in the luggage to go along.

I have been up early clearing the "cottage" for the other Grandmother's visit she will be here in about 4 or 5 hours and I have 6 or 7 hours of work to do. But, she is forgiving thank God. Her room is immaculate with all clean things and the bathroom in there is spotless and fresh. That at least is completed. 

Dave, I did the croquettes last night and used canned chicken to make it a little quicker for me and it was very good but of course not as smooth as the fresh cooked chicken but we loved it. Thanks again for that "receipt".

Now have you got some simple receipt for pork chops or hamburger? You know we have "Hamburger Helper" which I don't do because of the preservatives and the salt content. But do you have anything that like the croquettes, God those are to die for.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > We are getting rain! Started yesterday afternoon with some heavy showers. Then it changed to a light rain that is still continuing. I hope it lasts a little longer, except, my DD flies out today for London. She is already a nervous flyer and the rain will just really scare her! I think it will be ok if it stays like it is now.
> ...


Thank you! Hopefully it will be a smooth flight.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Marianne818 said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


Wow Marianne, so impressed. Wonderful memories for you!!


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana! 
she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, bon voyage to your daughter on her trip to London. I wish I was in the luggage to go along.
> 
> I have been up early clearing the "cottage" for the other Grandmother's visit she will be here in about 4 or 5 hours and I have 6 or 7 hours of work to do. But, she is forgiving thank God. Her room is immaculate with all clean things and the bathroom in there is spotless and fresh. That at least is completed.
> 
> ...


I know I missed out on a lot of TP recipes/receipts while I was away so didn't get the croquette one - would someone be so kind as to post the link to it? Thanks. I remember having these at my Grandma Tibodeau's house.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Sam, I found Birdsong on Netflix but it said really long wait. Shucks. But I'll be patient and added it to my queue.
> ...


I don't usually get the newest movies and if that is what you are looking for, it might not be the best. I love Masterpiece Theater, various detective series, watching a doctor series now called Bramwell. Great for series like Poirot, foreign movies (love), ( Lots of our American movies are remakes of foreign movies even if we think they are originals, they aren't.) I have rented an art series, History documentaries. Also, the Bramwell series about a female doctor can be watched live on the computer or if you have the right set up on the tv. I love having Netflix and I put it off for years till my son got it. He is so clever and I knew if he thought it was ok, it was. I get 2 dvd's at a time and unlimited watching of the ones that you can play on computer or tv.
Hope that helps.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


How precious!! Welcome to this world, Liliana...hope you continue to thrive and will be going home soon.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


She is so beautiful.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> margewhaples said:
> 
> 
> > I think too much attention to the pomp and circumstance!
> ...


So interesting to learn all the insights. I'm sure we will get details not available in the books or dvd's. Thank you very much for sharing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Well, bon voyage to your daughter on her trip to London. I wish I was in the luggage to go along.
> 
> I have been up early clearing the "cottage" for the other Grandmother's visit she will be here in about 4 or 5 hours and I have 6 or 7 hours of work to do. But, she is forgiving thank God. Her room is immaculate with all clean things and the bathroom in there is spotless and fresh. That at least is completed.
> 
> ...


I'm glad you're still enjoying the _croquettas_, being a Spanish dish the word ends with _as_; if they were French in origin, the word would end in _es_.

I had been pondering tomorrow's receipt, I have a nice one for pork chops, only I usually make it with loin steaks of belly slices. I'll dig it out of my kitchen notes and convert all the measurements, it's very easy.

I have my own way of making hamburgers, although it's far closer to the original Classical Roman fast food version, than the American style. I haven't posted it because I was sure American cooks would all have their own family receipts and not be interested in an Anglicised version which is neither authentically Roman, nor American.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> ...


And she looks very alert and smart--a good combination!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I know I missed out on a lot of TP recipes/receipts while I was away so didn't get the croquette one - would someone be so kind as to post the link to it? Thanks. I remember having these at my Grandma Tibodeau's house.


For anyone who missed if first time round:

*Chicken Croquettas

Ingredients:*
1 oz (30g) butter
1 oz (30g) plain flour
5 fl. oz (140ml) milk
1 tbs (15ml) olive oil
1 boneless chicken breast (approx. 4 oz/115g)
1 clove garlic, finely chopped
salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 egg, beaten
2 oz (55g) breadcrumbs
vegetable oil for frying

*Method:*
Melt the butter in a small saucepan, add the flour and cook, stirring continuously for two minutes. Gradually beat in the milk to make a smooth, very thick, sauce. Cover and remove from the heat.

Heat the oil in a frying pan and cook the chicken with the garlic for about five minutes, until the chicken is lightly browned and cooked through.

Transfer the contents of the pan into a food processor and blitz until finely chopped. Stir the chicken into the sauce, season well, then leave to cool completely.

Shape the mixture into eight small sausages, dip in the beaten egg, then roll in the breadcrumbs. Chill in the refrigerator for at least one hour to firm up.

Deep fry the croquettas in vegetable oil for four minutes, until crisp and golden. Drain on kitchen paper.

Serve hot with lemon wedges and garnished with flatleaf parsley.

They're a favourite tapas with the boys, I hope you enjoy them.

Dave


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Dave, your hamburger dish should be known as Fireball Burgers!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Dave, your hamburger dish should be known as Fireball Burgers!


I schedule it, after I've done all the conversions, I just didn't think there'd be any interest; after all, it's more of a North American speciality.

Dave


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Dave, do you have a receipt for a hamburger or chicken casserole? I would love to see your pork chop or pork steak receipt. Also, a "Roman" hamburger might be great try us. croquettas o'k now if I can remember that. You say that is Spanish which is from the continent not from Mexico, right? Please excuse my ignorance but we have so much Tex Mix down here that messes with mexican food that is not from deep in Mexico. I had lovely Mexican food when I drove down to San Miguel de Allende over 10 years ago and had authentic Mexican food and I was amazed how different it was from our version here of our "Mexican Food". Our Grandmother is coming today and I would love to do another Spanish receipt from "Espana" you are great and I hope you don't mind me asking. I am a pest I am sure but just laugh me off.

Thanks again, Joe p



FireballDave said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Well, bon voyage to your daughter on her trip to London. I wish I was in the luggage to go along.
> ...


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Me and mine love this receipt so very much we have had them twice now. We really loveeeeeeeeeeeee them. Thanks, Dave.



FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I know I missed out on a lot of TP recipes/receipts while I was away so didn't get the croquette one - would someone be so kind as to post the link to it? Thanks. I remember having these at my Grandma Tibodeau's house.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I liked Bramwell very much.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

You never know, Dave, we might really like a different version of a burger!

I have just posted photos of the peacock vest here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86585-1.html#1613455

It needs a name...back to typing the pattern after my bike ride!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


so glad she is progressing gradually, and in the right direction! She looks SO little, that has to be some of the knitting you have done for her!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

I have my own way of making hamburgers, although it's far closer to the original Classical Roman fast food version, than the American style. I haven't posted it because I was sure American cooks would all have their own family receipts and not be interested in an Anglicised version which is neither authentically Roman, nor American.

Dave
_______________________
Perhaps for some, but personally I would love to find out how you make your hamburger. Oh I know we all have our recipes for these but I improvise and am continually inspired by others, so please share for those of us who are open-minded.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, do you have a receipt for a hamburger or chicken casserole? I would love to see your pork chop or pork steak receipt. Also, a "Roman" hamburger might be great try us. croquettas o'k now if I can remember that. You say that is Spanish which is from the continent not from Mexico, right? Please excuse my ignorance but we have so much Tex Mix down here that messes with mexican food that is not from deep in Mexico. I had lovely Mexican food when I drove down to San Miguel de Allende over 10 years ago and had authentic Mexican food and I was amazed how different it was from our version here of our "Mexican Food". Our Grandmother is coming today and I would love to do another Spanish receipt from "Espana" you are great and I hope you don't mind me asking. I am a pest I am sure but just laugh me off.
> 
> Thanks again, Joe p


As I explained a few weeks ago, _Tapas_ originated in Andalucia in Southern Spain. The word means _lid_ and comes from the custom of placing a small disc of bread on top of a glass of sherry to stop flies getting into one's drink. Bars started to decorate the bread with cheese or cooked meat, over time these toppings became more complex. To-day, bars across Spain serve a variety of small nibbles on saucer-sized plates and on warm evenings people go from bar to bar, meeting their friends and having one or two tapas in each.

The other tapas receipts I have posted are:

_Chorizo and Potato Tapas_ at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-53287-11.html#915038

_Aubergine Puree, Tomato and Garlic Bread, Garlic Mushrooms_ and _Broad Beans with Bacon_, all located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77476-1.html

_Crispy Fish Balls_ located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77476-9.html#1427772

and _Olive and Anchovy Pastries_, located at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-77476-37.html#1435842

These are all Spanish in origin, not Mexican, although the custom has spread to other countries over the years.

It's not really the season for casseroles in the UK, we usually eat them in Autumn and Winter. You might like to try serving grilled chicken or pork schnitzel with the classic _Chassuer_ or _Jaeger_ sauce I posted back in November at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-44929-17.html#763739

I have an emergency receipt I use when I'm pressed for time and need to knock out supper in minutes, I'll type it up when I get home.

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > I have frequently thought how fortunate the Brits were that Edward went and King George and Queen Elizabeth were there during the war. And the rest of the civilized world since Brits were holding the fort, so to speak. And since Edward had no children it would have been down to Elizabeth eventually anyway.
> ...


One thing that amazed me when I lived in Germany and also when I visited other countries, including England, was the amount of history that the average person knows. My visits with people of those countries were so amazing and I learned so much. I remember a young Austrian man running a music camp at a fortress telling me about the 30 yr. war almost as if he had lived through it. I love history. I often say, if I only had the memory to remember all the things I have learned I would be so smart.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > My stepmother bought us a house and we'll make the payments on it. The payments are really low, the same as we are paying for rent now, $500/month, we just have to finish the basement out and do a few other things, but at least it's ours.
> ...


That is so fantastic that you can have your grandmother's side board. The sentimental value with be wonderful as you find neat little places to store everything.

Myfanwy, I didn't know what T-pins were used for either till I learned about blocking on KP.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


________________________________________
A lot of us country girls here. I used to be a city girl in Toronto till I went to live with my aunt. There I got to help on the tractor when they harvested the hay, but I think they figured I was a city girl so everyone else did the hard work and I rode up top in a wagon behind the tractor and I must have done something! LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Poledra65 said:
> ...


I thought I was doing well when I found the lace makers' rust free pins, but never have I seen a 't' pin- they sound so effective!


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

mjs said:


> 81brighteyes said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, NanaCaren. Unfortunately, I don't have one. Guess that takes care of my making the strawberry souffle. Thanks for letting me know. Hope you are having a lovely day.
> ...


Springform pans aren't that expensive and you can use them for cheesecake and other things. Worth getting one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


may be you brought the good weather needed!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > mjs said:
> ...


Strange you should say that, I'm perpetually horrified by my fellow countrymen's appalling lack of historical knowledge. You should see some of the howler's in undergraduate essays, that's when I can decipher the scrawl!

But I am told I'm too optimistic expecting them to remember more than that the Battle of Hastings was in 1066!

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Joe P said:


> Well, the Diamond Jubilee is over sad to say. We have been cleaning the house and the small patio and gardens for the arrival of our other grandmother from south texas. She is a mixture of Spanish, Apache Mexican and Caucasian but speaks Spanish fluently and fluently in English. I admire her so very much.
> 
> She is quite a good cook and I have a few things I want her to teach us, she is 94 years old and very active even though she had bladder cancer operated on in Novemeber. She just got back from a trip to Pheonix to one of our Aunts her daughter.
> 
> ...


Ok, we will try and understand you not being on here as long as you get those treasured recipes. Oh, I'm so awful. Have a wonderful time Joe. She sounds like a great lady to be around and what fun you will have cooking with her. Slip on once in a while and let us know how you are and how the visit is going.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Carol, I am so very sorry to hear about your husband's passing. How wonderful that you shared those special moments together! Nobody can take those away from you or all the special memories you have in your heart. I will be thinking of you and praying for you. We are always here for you so hope you do drop by. Loads of love and big hugs.
Daralene


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your hamburger dish should be known as Fireball Burgers!
> ...


yah, we all love to BBQ on our grills in the summer time! burgers and steaks are the rage, and the lil ones (some older ones too!) love bbq sausages and hot dogs. :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Say, there is going to be another run of Dallas over the summer. Apparently it picks up where the other Dallas left off. Some new cast members and some old ones returning. It is mostly about Bobby and JR's sons and the conflicts between them. What does everyone think? I did watch some of the original Dallas series but was never addicted to it. I might be interested in this new summer series. :wink:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> I have my own way of making hamburgers, although it's far closer to the original Classical Roman fast food version, than the American style. I haven't posted it because I was sure American cooks would all have their own family receipts and not be interested in an Anglicised version which is neither authentically Roman, nor American.
> 
> Dave
> _______________________
> Perhaps for some, but personally I would love to find out how you make your hamburger. Oh I know we all have our recipes for these but I improvise and am continually inspired by others, so please share for those of us who are open-minded.


I'll think about putting them on the menu one week. Last time I dared to post my version of an _American-owned_ dish, I received so much hate mail, I decided not to repeat the experiment. I am aware that for many, I'm a _Hated Brit_, so I avoid controversial subjects whenever possible.

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


How precious is she. Is that your knitting or from volunteer knitters? Beautiful. So glad she is doing well. So precious and tiny, but growing. I know it seems like it will be forever till she can come home, but it will happen and you will be posting lots of knitting pictures for us with beautiful Liliana modeling.

Is she in the NICU at Strong? That is where I volunteered in the NICU, Radiation, and Chemotherapy. I was a cuddler in the NICU. It doesn't get any better than that when you see them get better. Sometimes the nurses would leave to go to a birthday party for a child who had been under their loving care.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/344615/Office-Depot-Brand-T-Pins-Pack/

This is what T-pins look like--I first bought them for quilting (before I learned to knit), and I was surprised that this came up in an office supply store site. They're probably cheaper there than they are the yarn or fabric store! I haven't bought any for a while, but I know I do need both my boxes to block a shawl, so I either need to find it or buy some more (of course, as soon as I do buy more, I'll find the missing ones, LOL).


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You never know, Dave, we might really like a different version of a burger!
> 
> I have just posted photos of the peacock vest here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86585-1.html#1613455
> 
> It needs a name...back to typing the pattern after my bike ride!


Wow


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I didn't live on a farm but did visit. In those days neighbors got together to combine, going from farm to farm. Of course all the helpers had to be fed at noon, so I helped my aunt. And then took a milk container of lemonade or ice tea to the field in mid afternoon.

One summer I went to stay with my aunt, who picked berries. This was during the war when there were farmerettes. I was only nine or so, but was proud that I was allowed to pick raspberries, for which you earned the most, I think .09/pint or quart, because I picked clean and gently and the raspberries were more fragile than the currants.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> You never know, Dave, we might really like a different version of a burger!
> 
> I have just posted photos of the peacock vest here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86585-1.html#1613455
> 
> It needs a name...back to typing the pattern after my bike ride!


It's absolutely gorgeous, I love the pattern and the tailoring. I'm not sure which colour I like best, they're both lovely.

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own way of making hamburgers, although it's far closer to the original Classical Roman fast food version, than the American style. I haven't posted it because I was sure American cooks would all have their own family receipts and not be interested in an Anglicised version which is neither authentically Roman, nor American.
> ...


Some controversy can be fun. What was this "American" dish? The only ones I could think of to be called that would probably be southern, and surely southerners are too genteel to send hate mail.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Say, there is going to be another run of Dallas over the summer. Apparently it picks up where the other Dallas left off. Some new cast members and some old ones returning. It is mostly about Bobby and JR's sons and the conflicts between them. What does everyone think? I did watch some of the original Dallas series but was never addicted to it. I might be interested in this new summer series. :wink:


I never really liked _Dallas_, it never 'clicked' with me. But I used to watch _Dynasty_, it was my favourite programme for doing the ironing with!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I'll think about putting them on the menu one week. Last time I dared to post my version of an _American-owned_ dish, I received so much hate mail, I decided not to repeat the experiment. I am aware that for many, I'm a _Hated Brit_, so I avoid controversial subjects whenever possible.
> 
> Dave


How bizarre...especially considering that this country is made up of people from many cultures from all over the world and each one contributes something (wonder how many of those people who flamed you have British ancestry....? :hunf: ) That's my opinion, anyway, and I don't/can't hate anyone based on external factors. Once I get to know a person, I may not like him/her, but that's different...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > You never know, Dave, we might really like a different version of a burger!
> ...


Thanks! I hope I can finish typing/proofing the pattern today so I can send it to my testers.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/344615/Office-Depot-Brand-T-Pins-Pack/
> 
> This is what T-pins look like--I first bought them for quilting (before I learned to knit), and I was surprised that this came up in an office supply store site. They're probably cheaper there than they are the yarn or fabric store! I haven't bought any for a while, but I know I do need both my boxes to block a shawl, so I either need to find it or buy some more (of course, as soon as I do buy more, I'll find the missing ones, LOL).


I try to avoid craft stores for things like that, they tend to be ridiculously over-priced. I use 'map pins' from the stationers, they're half the price over here and work really well.

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

myfanwy said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > myfanwy said:
> ...


Myfanwy, you made me laugh out loud. Love you. Hugs


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Perhaps the younger ones, but the people I met were so interesting to speak with and so knowledgeable, like you. Today might be a whole different story with the younger generation. My husband told me today that by the time the average American boy is 18 he has spent 10,000 hrs. playing computer games. One could learn to be a musician, athlete, or so many other worthwhile things in that time.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own way of making hamburgers, although it's far closer to the original Classical Roman fast food version, than the American style. I haven't posted it because I was sure American cooks would all have their own family receipts and not be interested in an Anglicised version which is neither authentically Roman, nor American.
> ...


Ooooh! Was that on the general KP or Tea Party????
Besides, I don't think hamburgers are American owned. We all came here from somewhere else unless we are Native American. Thoughts on hamburgers...improvised of course. You can pick a theme and go wild. Blue cheese added, stuffed with olives and sun dried tomatoes. Well, DH needs on computer so you are spared my going on and on. I'm and improviser just like him. LOL Don't forget the bacon! We all need to open our minds and quit that hating. If hamburgers have become controversial and a topic for hate mail, then there isn't much hope for humanity. I sure don't want to be pessimistic, so I will hope for a better reception the next time you post.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Bye for now


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


I'm reliably informed computer games enable young people to acquire "useful and transferable skills", I wonder if he was thinking of _Grand Theft Auto_?

I don't really go for computer games, although I do have a rather challenging chess program, also a fun cribbage program I play when I decide I want to waste some time and not do anything productive.

Dave


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> ...


She has gained a pound since she was born; she's still tiny but not nearly as tiny as she was. She actually has a double chin! Yes, Beth insisted that we put in the one with the hat and kimono I made. I'm working on a cardigan now. I really hate working on the really small needles,but anything for my grandkids! Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> I try to avoid craft stores for things like that, they tend to be ridiculously over-priced. I use 'map pins' from the stationers, they're half the price over here and work really well.
> 
> Dave


I'm so silly, it never even occurred to me they might be used for "office things." Now I know, though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

daralene said:


> myfanwy said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


my pleasure! :thumbup:


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Say, there is going to be another run of Dallas over the summer. Apparently it picks up where the other Dallas left off. Some new cast members and some old ones returning. It is mostly about Bobby and JR's sons and the conflicts between them. What does everyone think? I did watch some of the original Dallas series but was never addicted to it. I might be interested in this new summer series. :wink:
> ...


I think perhaps I saw two episodes of Dynasty and could not really get into it. The Dallas thing, I was never a devoted fan. I must have been the only one who never was curious as to who shot JR.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


can't say I ever followed either programme- possibly because for a lot of the time I had vetoed TV watching for us all.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> ...


No she is at Crouse in Syracuse, much closer (about 50 miles) than Rochester ( about 2 hrs). That is my knitting, I've made several hats, a couple if small blankets, and I'm working on another sweater - one and a half arms to go. Paula


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


Oh Grandmapaula, she's just beautiful.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Grandmapaula said:
> 
> 
> > Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> ...


Thanks, we have all agreed that she has my Mother's eyes - she can already do THE LOOK!!! Paula


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know if I will watch the new Dallas or not. I did watch some of the original, but then got busy or lost interest. I didn't have the ability to record shows like now! I also get really tired of all of the fighting and stabbing each other in the back. I'm too easy going for that.

Dave, I am so sorry you got hate mail. I just cannot imagine anyone would do such a thing. I'm guessing they have long left the tea party. Those of us on now appreciate the diversity this forum allows. Just because someone cooks something a different way shouldn't be cause for that. I enjoy seeing how foods can be prepared and how they vary from country to country.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > I try to avoid craft stores for things like that, they tend to be ridiculously over-priced. I use 'map pins' from the stationers, they're half the price over here and work really well.
> ...


Scarily, the UK has a television shopping channel dedicated to handicrafts, at truly eye-watering prices, plus £2.99 p&p (US$4.65), per item! One of my elderly neighbours is into card-making and was spending a small fortune, then I showed her a commercial stationery company's catalogue. She and her friends make a lot of cards for charity, they reckon their costs have gone down by two-thirds.

Coming from a commercial background, I view materials by 'type' and work on the basis that if glue comes in a tiny tube bearing the words 'Specialist Craft Adhesive', it's going to be expensive!

Dave


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Even though I've always lived by myself, I never saw either one. I was just not interested.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Scarily, the UK has a television shopping channel dedicated to handicrafts, at truly eye-watering prices, plus £2.99 p&p (US$4.65), per item! One of my elderly neighbours is into card-making and was spending a small fortune, then I showed her a commercial stationery company's catalogue. She and her friends make a lot of cards for charity, they reckon their costs have gone down by two-thirds.
> 
> Coming from a commercial background, I view materials by 'type' and work on the basis that if glue comes in a tiny tube bearing the words 'Specialist Craft Adhesive', it's going to be expensive!
> 
> Dave


I am just surprised I didn't check those out in other ways first--I know I can get my glue in the hardware dept. for cheaper than in the craft store (same stuff), and I have found lots of substitutes for many other things. I think from now on, I will look up everything!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I don't know if I will watch the new Dallas or not. I did watch some of the original, but then got busy or lost interest. I didn't have the ability to record shows like now! I also get really tired of all of the fighting and stabbing each other in the back. I'm too easy going for that.
> 
> Dave, I am so sorry you got hate mail. I just cannot imagine anyone would do such a thing. I'm guessing they have long left the tea party. Those of us on now appreciate the diversity this forum allows. Just because someone cooks something a different way shouldn't be cause for that. I enjoy seeing how foods can be prepared and how they vary from country to country.


A lot more people read the thread than actually post comments. Most of the mail I get is pleasant, but Brits are hated in many parts of America, particularly the Mid-West for some reason. It used to upset me, I'm very new to this _inter-web-net thingy_, but now I just ignore it.

For some it's a surprise I even know how to use a pocket calculator, if the uni ever works out I have a computer, they'll only start sending me emails. They gave up asking me to word-process my scripts when I pointed to a USB port and enquired whether it was where you put the key to wind it up. I don't know how I kept a straight face, but they're all convinced I'm still in the nineteenth century; their ignorance is my bliss!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


She's so sweet, you'll be busy keeping up as she grows!

Dave


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes, Dave, she'll keep me busy along with the other 9 who range in age from 19 to 2!!! :-D :shock: Paula


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Speaking of grandbabies, DD reports her sonogram today went well and they are guessing five pounds at this point (she's due in 5 weeks), so all seems well. I am really starting to get excited, though I am thinking that instead of trying to go right after it's born, it may be better to wait a bit to give her time to settle and adjust. Either way, I DO plan to get there this year!


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Paula
She is beautiful, so tiny, although growing. She will soon be in that little knitted outfit that is on top of her. Thanks for the pictures
Judy


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Grandmapaula - Your GD is beautiful!


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Carol, I am so sorry to hear of Fred's passing. I will keep you and your family in my thoughts and prayers. I know your heart is filled with loving memories which will continue through the years.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Speaking of grandbabies, DD reports her sonogram today went well and they are guessing five pounds at this point (she's due in 5 weeks), so all seems well. I am really starting to get excited, though I am thinking that instead of trying to go right after it's born, it may be better to wait a bit to give her time to settle and adjust. Either way, I DO plan to get there this year!


I waited until my youngest grand daughter was a month old before I went to see her. It was the longest month ever.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I waited until my youngest grand daughter was a month old before I went to see her. It was the longest month ever.


Oh, it's been agony with my grandson--he's nearly 15 mos and I haven't been able to see him yet.  I do get lots of pictures and phone calls and videos, though. When I found out #2 was coming, I said I'd get there this year if I have to walk!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I will watch the new Dallas or not. I did watch some of the original, but then got busy or lost interest. I didn't have the ability to record shows like now! I also get really tired of all of the fighting and stabbing each other in the back. I'm too easy going for that.
> ...


I am one of several batty anglophiles in town.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your hamburger dish should be known as Fireball Burgers!
> ...


Yes, please post the recipe Dave. I consider myself open minded about all kinds of foods. My parents aren't very sure where I came from. The rest of my siblings are not very adventurous when it comes to different kind of foods.

Thanks, Flockie


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Someone asked for the spinach and strawberry salad recipe. Here's a simple on I make:

Spinach and Strawberry Salad

2 tablespoons butter
1/3 cup slivered almonds
1 bag baby spinach
1 mango, cubed
1 cup strawberries
1/2 cup balsamic vinaigrette

Melt butter in a small pan. Add almonds and saute until golden brown. Drain on paper towel.

In a large bowl, combine spinach, mango, strawberries, and almonds. Toss with vinaigrette to taste and serve.

I sometimes use walnuts or pecans instead of almonds. I may add blueberries to the mix as well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I waited until my youngest grand daughter was a month old before I went to see her. It was the longest month ever.
> ...


I would be going crazy for sure. When the youngest grand daughter was born I had a grandson born the same day here. They were born 12 hours apart.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


Paula
 Liliana is beautiful! She looks so tiny but it's very nice to hear how well she is progressing. Congratulations again!

Flockie


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I would like the receipt as well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I would be going crazy for sure. When the youngest grand daughter was born I had a grandson born the same day here. They were born 12 hours apart.


They are nearly 1,700 miles away and I can't convince them to move. Of course, I can't move, either...well, we will figure it out somehow.

The spinach salad sounds scrumptious!


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> Say, there is going to be another run of Dallas over the summer. Apparently it picks up where the other Dallas left off. Some new cast members and some old ones returning. It is mostly about Bobby and JR's sons and the conflicts between them. What does everyone think? I did watch some of the original Dallas series but was never addicted to it. I might be interested in this new summer series. :wink:


I didn't watch the original Dallas series, I was more of a Dynasty fan. I won't be tuning in for the new version since I have so many summer shows I like to watch... plus, there is knitting and reading, sitting outside and enjoying the sunshine. Did I mention knitting? Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I like different Mahjong games and will play those on the computer when I'm looking to do something less stressing with my hands. Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > 5mmdpns said:
> ...


I think there were 2 of us who really didn't care who shot JR. This is why I love the mute button and channel button on the remote. Flockie


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Someone asked for the spinach and strawberry salad recipe. Here's a simple on I make:
> 
> Spinach and Strawberry Salad
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this, balsamic vinegar is wonderful with strawberries. I can see this salad going nicely with a tomato tart for a Summer lunch, aways assuming we'll actually get a Summer this year!

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flockie said:


> I think there were 2 of us who really didn't care who shot JR. This is why I love the mute button and channel button on the remote. Flockie


At least 3 of us...never got into that show. I rarely watch TV and don't really pay attention when I do.


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I am so sorry you got hate mail. I just cannot imagine anyone would do such a thing. I'm guessing they have long left the tea party. Those of us on now appreciate the diversity this forum allows. Just because someone cooks something a different way shouldn't be cause for that. I enjoy seeing how foods can be prepared and how they vary from country to country.
> ...


WOW, I'm born and raised in the Midwestern part of the US. It must have been from some place other than Illinois. :wink:

Flockie


----------



## flockie (Nov 14, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Someone asked for the spinach and strawberry salad recipe. Here's a simple on I make:
> 
> Spinach and Strawberry Salad
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting the recipe you use. This sounds very simple and delicious as well.
Flockie


----------



## Grandma Gail (Sep 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I think there were 2 of us who really didn't care who shot JR. This is why I love the mute button and channel button on the remote. Flockie
> ...


Make that 4.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Precious, precious, precious. Sue



Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

My famous quote was: "Who's JR?" That's what I asked when they asked, "who shot Jr?" LOLOL Dandy/sue



Grandma Gail said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Grandma Gail said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > flockie said:
> ...


Make it 5.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Dito! to what Flockie said. Sue



flockie said:


> Grandma Gail said:
> 
> 
> > Someone asked for the spinach and strawberry salad recipe. Here's a simple on I make:
> ...


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, what time will it be in London when it is 8:00 in the morning in Texas? My daughter has a phone interview with a school district and is getting ready to board the plane. I'm going to try to figure it out, but as smart as you are, I thought you might know in your head! We are so excited!!!!


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

I clicked on and voted, but what's wrong with "Peacock Vest" or has that already been used? Sue



Sorlenna said:


> You never know, Dave, we might really like a different version of a burger!
> 
> I have just posted photos of the peacock vest here: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86585-1.html#1613455
> 
> It needs a name...back to typing the pattern after my bike ride!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Dave, never mind. I just found out that my phone has a world clock on it and shows the UK. I think I'm just too excited to think straight.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

flockie said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


I'm with you Flockie. I have never heard any negative comments about the British. Everyone I know is interested in the Queen, Britain, foods, and their sexy accent! I think the complainers must be from another planet!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, what time will it be in London when it is 8:00 in the morning in Texas? My daughter has a phone interview with a school district and is getting ready to board the plane. I'm going to try to figure it out, but as smart as you are, I thought you might know in your head! We are so excited!!!!


2 p.m. I think.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

dandylion said:


> I clicked on and voted, but what's wrong with "Peacock Vest" or has that already been used? Sue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got 4 matches in Ravelry with that one. I think I'll sleep on it and read through all the suggestions again, too--besides, I'm still typing (yes, still...augh). :mrgreen:


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, your hamburger dish should be known as Fireball Burgers!
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Dave, never mind. I just found out that my phone has a world clock on it and shows the UK. I think I'm just too excited to think straight.


I'm sure she'll have a great time, there's plenty to see and do. The weather is a bit iffy at the moment, tell her to get her outdoor activities on Friday and Saturday and hit either the Museums or the shops on Sunday.

I'd head for the V&A myself, it's the world's largest collection of decorative art and design, the silver, glass, ceramics and jewel collections are stunning. I used to spend my Sundays in the _Cast Courts_ sketching when I was a boy, I love them most of all.

Dave


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Now I really am laughing out loud. You got that one right! Grand Theft Auto it is.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Grandmapaula said:
> ...


____________________________

Your knitting is beautiful. What a gorgeous little sweater pattern and the hat with hearts spells love all the way. I'll bet that's you holding your little sweetie pie??? Hope we get a picture of her in her new sweater + one and a half arms.
Ronald McDonald places to stay are such a lifesaver for so many families.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > I would be going crazy for sure. When the youngest grand daughter was born I had a grandson born the same day here. They were born 12 hours apart.
> ...


______________________________________________
I'm back. Hubby is off the computer for a while. Must be so difficult being so far away from your grandchildren. Does she have someone to help her when she first gets home?

Love your new vest and checked it out already on KP. Gorgeous work Sorlenna and you can be so proud of your creativity.

I got the spinach salad recipe and can't wait to make it. I've had spinach salad, of course, but only once with the strawberries and I loved it. Sounds so delicious and not only will it taste good, but so healthy too.

Wow Nana Caren, two grandchildren in the same day. Twins?
I guess 12 hrs. is too long apart for twins. You need to be cloned.

Lance Rubin did the music for Dallas and he was a student where my husband teaches. Don't know if it was just the theme music or the whole program?


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> flockie said:
> 
> 
> > I think there were 2 of us who really didn't care who shot JR. This is why I love the mute button and channel button on the remote. Flockie
> ...


That makes 4. I think that I only saw the show a couple of times and I really didn't care for it. Too many people jumping in too many beds not to mention the back stabbing.
I guess i dhould have read further. I make 6.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> I'm back. Hubby is off the computer for a while. Must be so difficult being so far away from your grandchildren. Does she have someone to help her when she first gets home?
> 
> Love your new vest and checked it out already on KP. Gorgeous work Sorlenna and you can be so proud of your creativity.


Her hubby will have about 10 days off, she tells me, and his family is around as well.

I'm pleased with the vest, though of course, I am nervous about sending it out.  I do want to make sure it's as clear as it can be first. It's always such a process, but I suppose that's part of what makes it worthwhile.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I'm back. Hubby is off the computer for a while. Must be so difficult being so far away from your grandchildren. Does she have someone to help her when she first gets home?
> ...


Yes, that must be the nervewracking part. I even knit a Vogue pattern and they had a mistake and revision. I never thought about how difficult that must be to get the pattern down in writing. Do you do it as you go along or when you have completely knit your project and then recreate it?

That's nice that her husband will be home with her and the baby. Takes the pressure off you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Grandmapaula said:


> Finally, some pictures of my granddaughter Liliana!
> she is up to 2lb. 6oz. Paula


Great to see her- and that she is growing so well.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Wow Nana Caren, two grandchildren in the same day. Twins?
> I guess 12 hrs. is too long apart for twins. You need to be cloned.
> 
> The two oldest daughters were due within days of each other. It was neat that they had them on the same day. Nicholas and DJ act like twins though, they even know when the other one is hurt.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Yes, that must be the nervewracking part. I even knit a Vogue pattern and they had a mistake and revision. I never thought about how difficult that must be to get the pattern down in writing. Do you do it as you go along or when you have completely knit your project and then recreate it?
> 
> That's nice that her husband will be home with her and the baby. Takes the pressure off you.


I have a rather (and probably overcomplicated, ha ha) process. First, I write it out longhand and knit as I go, and then I either type it up or chart it (or both) and knit again. Sometimes there's a repeat of one or the other steps, depending on whether or not I need to make changes. I confess I am a bit of a perfectionist (typos make me cringe), so it probably does take a bit longer than other designers. However, I think that sometimes they do rush a little and that's what happens with the need for corrections. Everyone does it a little differently, too, I'm sure.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Wow Nana Caren, two grandchildren in the same day. Twins?
> ...


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

Dave, I am anxious to compare your hanburger receipt with my mothers. 

I pound ground chuck
1 egg
1 slice bread soaked in 1/4 cup milk
1/4 cup fine diced onion
salt and pepper to taste
mix well with clean hands
form into 4 pattys
fry lightly on both sides in a very hot pan( cast iron works best)
add water or beef broth to 1/4 inch and bring to a simmer.
tightly cover and simmer about 20 minutes
remove hamburgers to a warm plate and keep warm.
thicken gravy with corn starch or flour slurry
add a knob of butter to add shine.
pour over hamburgers and serve with potatoes your way. I like mashed

Edith M


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna:
I have a rather (and probably overcomplicated, ha ha) process. First, I write it out longhand and knit as I go, and then I either type it up or chart it (or both) and knit again. Sometimes there's a repeat of one or the other steps, depending on whether or not I need to make changes. I confess I am a bit of a perfectionist (typos make me cringe), so it probably does take a bit longer than other designers. However, I think that sometimes they do rush a little and that's what happens with the need for corrections. Everyone does it a little differently, too, I'm sure.[/quote]
________________________
That is an amazing process. Doesn't surprise me though now that you have me thinking about it. It would be much too difficult to recreate the whole thing after knitting it. Great work and beautiful knitting. Let us know what you choose for the name.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:



> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I know I missed out on a lot of TP recipes/receipts while I was away so didn't get the croquette one - would someone be so kind as to post the link to it? Thanks. I remember having these at my Grandma Tibodeau's house.
> ...


Thank you for the receipt - and thanks for clarifying that it's a Spanish dish....I'm sure I'm going to love these.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own way of making hamburgers, although it's far closer to the original Classical Roman fast food version, than the American style. I haven't posted it because I was sure American cooks would all have their own family receipts and not be interested in an Anglicised version which is neither authentically Roman, nor American.
> ...


It's okay Dave, we love you and we have no problems with your British versions of our recipes, on this thread anyway. Everyone has their own anyhow, don't know why some people get so upset over something so trivial. 
So we'll be waiting with Evernote primed and ready to clip and save.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Just saw where there were almost 20,000 views on one of the recent Tea Parties. 

I want to go back and look at past Tea Parties and get some of the past recipes too. What fun. I saw the first Tea Party Dave posted, but don't have time to do it now. Maybe when DH is back in school.

Thinking about Carols Gifts right now and her family.

Wishing we could send a card to Martin Keith. Hope he stops back by.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ooh Sorlenna, that turned out great!!! And the color is awesome.


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Sorlenna, your vests are beautiful!! I normally don't make anything that has armholes, necks and such, probably because of the first time I ever knitted had to make a poncho style sweater, not good memories at all. :? I'd be glad to purchase when you get it ready, of course I am sure I am one of the many many that are waiting for this one. Diamonds Galore I sure has been taken.. or Make a Point, (for the diamond points) just things that came to me when I saw the beautiful works. Or Lucy Diamonds (As in Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds) I'll stop,.. :lol: 
Dave, like many others here, I'll have your back if someone dares to be hateful to any Brit's.. or any nationality or race on this forum, just not right and totally uncalled for!
Not great news from the Dr today, I'm stuck on the chair for another week to two weeks. I can get up and use crutches now, but no weight as yet. Which of course means still no driving. 
Expecting the results of Cindi's tests tomorrow.. one came back as showing signs of thyroiditis, which we already knew. Final test results should be known tomorrow late afternoon. 
Daniel and a friend made a surprise visit for a few hours this evening.. they went and got pizzas and we had a wonderful time, seems his new friend wanted to meet all of us ;-) Nice guy, I'm sure we will be seeing more of him as we invited him to come back whenever he can. 
Have a wonderful evening/day


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Edith, I copied your Mother's receipt for hamburger (steaks) on my 3/5 card for my receipt file on the counter where I cook.

You are a dear as I will make this for dinner tomorrow night, I think.

The little tiny baby is so cute reminds me of my two when they were little. They such wonderful miracles.

Well, the negatives about Brits. is not rampant here in the U.S.A. it is just some very opinionated and biggoted (s) people afraid to be inclusive. That is their problem and Dave please don't allow this to change your ways. You don't need to change for the minority as it was said earlier you are well accepted here and we love your anglican type receipts even on American receipts. Oh well, just keep on goinnnnnnnnnnnnn... thanks, Dave.

Our Grandmother arrived with her two small dogs and she is so proud that she finally gained weight and now weighs 90 pounds. She is so thin but so lovely and loving of us all.

She will shop with me tomorrow to get groceries for the receipts she is famous for and I will post them after this week end. I love her so. We will take care of her dogs as she is traveling to Canyon Lake to relatives, then flying to Phoenix to our Aunt and then flying to Michigan to our other Aunt and then back to Canyon Lake and then we get her again. Hurrah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

She came out of her bedroom after her lay down and said, "Joe, it is like ice in there, I need another blanket, hon." I got it for her and shut the vent in the ceiling and turn the a/c up 2 degrees to accomodate her. She sat out with the animals off and on to warm up when she got here from Laredo.

Y'all have a good night, day or morning wherever you are. 

joe p


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, that must be the nervewracking part. I even knit a Vogue pattern and they had a mistake and revision. I never thought about how difficult that must be to get the pattern down in writing. Do you do it as you go along or when you have completely knit your project and then recreate it?
> ...


Thankfully I only have to struggle with tiny patterns, they're enough. I wouldn't even attempt to write instructions for anything as complex as your lovely waistcoat, not without a proof-reader to hand.

I either knit directly from a sketch and write the pattern two rows ahead, or I draw a chart from my sketch and then knit and write instructions from that. Charts are so much easier for colour-work, mistakes really stand out; I can check written instructions three or four times and still miss a typo in the mess of colour changes, I seem to automatically correct them as I'm reading. I add up all the numbers in every row to make sure it tallies with the actual number of stitches, I find that helps.

I think we all develop our own way of working.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> To All My wonderful friedns at TP== My wonderful, dearly loved Fred passed away about 5:45PM Wednesday June 6. He went very peacefully , and wwe shared some very wonderful moments together before his passing. He knew me and recognized me right up until he took his last breath!!! I love him so very, very much. Now he can rest-no more pills, no more blood sticks, no more test. Thank you all for your care and love. I will be away from my computer for a few days. Will try to stop by tomorrow late afternoon.


Dear Carol--just read your sad news as I am trying to catch up on the TP, and want you know how sorry I am for your loss and that I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers as you grieve. May you find peace in knowing that Fred is at rest and out of pain.


----------



## margewhaples (Nov 18, 2011)

Carol, as others,I grieve your loss. Your devotion to him,and his welfare and care are truly inspiring and difficult as it may have been at times, I am sure that you don't regret a minute of it. I've sometimes wondered just how you endured and knew that you must have been living in an exhaustive state. I know this because I too have cared for many such ones. Your love certainly showed to all of us and I have almost felt your pain at each and every detour in the path. Now you must rest for a while and then pursue a path that is restorative to you. My prayers are with you and yours in this difficult time. You will be with him in paradise, without the burden that these last times have been. I know that it was comforting to be able to spend his last moments together(for both of you). Now celebrate his life and memoriam, while sifting out the ones that brought you pain and elevating those that enhanced your grand journey together.
To all who have expressed concern for my welfare, I am doing better today and will seek med. assistance if it should prove necessary. In the past I have managed on my own with these things as I am sure that this is soft tissue injury, caused by the intermittent weakness which has lately been a feature of my fibro. I believe it also is magnified by my inability to get an adequate amt of quality sleep as I seldom get more than 2-3 continuous hours.
Hobo is fine. He feels that the entire block is his domain and often now sits on the driveway with his head held high-
surveying his world both right and left. He gets anxious when confined even for the night. I am hoping that with time this will change. Though I have dealt with hoboes before, he takes the cake. Marlark Marge.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna - the vest is beautiful and no wonder---your process of creation is phenomenal. I always appreciate when a pattern author takes the time to work out all the details of a pattern. I'd have to say that at least 1/3 of the patterns I've tried so far (excluding from KP) have had something left out or confusing. I just started a baby sock pattern where it's a 2x2 rib, but the number of stitches causes the pattern to start and end with K2 - so I had to either increase or decrease by 2 right at the get go. Then the stitches are different all the way through the pattern. No big deal, but would be have me pulling my hair out if it were my first pattern.

I love the peacock blue - but the other one is gorgeous also. I think because it cinches in at the waist a little bit, my vote on a name would be the diamond hourglass vest. Beautiful job.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

margewhaples said:


> Carol, as others,I grieve your loss. Your devotion to him,and his welfare and care are truly inspiring and difficult as it may have been at times, I am sure that you don't regret a minute of it. I've sometimes wondered just how you endured and knew that you must have been living in an exhaustive state. I know this because I too have cared for many such ones. Your love certainly showed to all of us and I have almost felt your pain at each and every detour in the path. Now you must rest for a while and then pursue a path that is restorative to you. My prayers are with you and yours in this difficult time. You will be with him in paradise, without the burden that these last times have been. I know that it was comforting to be able to spend his last moments together(for both of you). Now celebrate his life and memoriam, while sifting out the ones that brought you pain and elevating those that enhanced your grand journey together.
> To all who have expressed concern for my welfare, I am doing better today and will seek med. assistance if it should prove necessary. In the past I have managed on my own with these things as I am sure that this is soft tissue injury, caused by the intermittent weakness which has lately been a feature of my fibro. I believe it also is magnified by my inability to get an adequate amt of quality sleep as I seldom get more than 2-3 continuous hours.
> Hobo is fine. He feels that the entire block is his domain and often now sits on the driveway with his head held high-
> surveying his world both right and left. He gets anxious when confined even for the night. I am hoping that with time this will change. Though I have dealt with hoboes before, he takes the cake. Marlark Marge.[/quote
> ...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Sorlenna, your vests are beautiful!! I normally don't make anything that has armholes, necks and such, probably because of the first time I ever knitted had to make a poncho style sweater, not good memories at all. :? I'd be glad to purchase when you get it ready, of course I am sure I am one of the many many that are waiting for this one. Diamonds Galore I sure has been taken.. or Make a Point, (for the diamond points) just things that came to me when I saw the beautiful works. Or Lucy Diamonds (As in Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds) I'll stop,.. :lol:
> Dave, like many others here, I'll have your back if someone dares to be hateful to any Brit's.. or any nationality or race on this forum, just not right and totally uncalled for!
> Not great news from the Dr today, I'm stuck on the chair for another week to two weeks. I can get up and use crutches now, but no weight as yet. Which of course means still no driving.
> Expecting the results of Cindi's tests tomorrow.. one came back as showing signs of thyroiditis, which we already knew. Final test results should be known tomorrow late afternoon.
> ...


Thanks for your support Marianne, I've marked it on my exceedingly long list of things to type up, I don't really use computers very much, I don't trust them.

Now be good and follow the doctor's orders, it really doesn't do to rush these things; two weeks means TWO weeks, so be good! I hope the rest of Cindi's test results were OK, I think the waiting is the worst part!

I'm glad you had a nice time with Daniel and his friend, pizza's are made for sharing informally, I'm all for a cook's night off!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> Just saw where there were almost 20,000 views on one of the recent Tea Parties.
> 
> I want to go back and look at past Tea Parties and get some of the past recipes too. What fun. I saw the first Tea Party Dave posted, but don't have time to do it now. Maybe when DH is back in school.


Install _Evernote_ on your computer, it makes clipping receipts a breeze and even saves the URL, the search function is good too!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Good morning, today is looking like the predicted rain may have passed. I don't don't mind as the will be several teens here for a pool party after school. Derp has adjusted well to being in the pasture with the rest of the sheep.


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

Perhaps the younger ones, but the people I met were so interesting to speak with and so knowledgeable, like you. Today might be a whole different story with the younger generation. My husband told me today that by the time the average American boy is 18 he has spent 10,000 hrs. playing computer games. One could learn to be a musician, athlete, or so many other worthwhile things in that time.[/quote]

I guess I'm the out-dated generation. Although I'm totally addicted to my computer and e-reader, to me, computer games/video games are a total waste of time! Thank goodness, my children came along before the games.
JuneK


----------



## jknappva (Apr 12, 2011)

.No she is at Crouse in Syracuse, much closer (about 50 miles) than Rochester ( about 2 hrs). That is my knitting, I've made several hats, a couple if small blankets, and I'm working on another sweater - one and a half arms to go. Paula[/quote]

Paula, both of my boys were born at (what was then)Crouse-Irving Hospital many years ago! It's great that she's doing so well.
JuneK


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Thank you Sorlenna and Dave for sharing your designer pattern writing skills!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Dave, I will follow the Doctor's orders.. but I am going to fudge them just a tad, I have been waiting for a hair cut for 2 weeks and finally my hairstylist is back from vacation.. :lol: I have terribly thick and curly wavy hair and in this heat it is horrible to contain, so have an appointment to finally get my summer style cut! I'm a typical Leo in that my hair is my vanity, I admit this easily.. but I am also blessed in that once I receive a proper cut it is easy to maintain and usually I am quite happy with minimum attention to it. Sorry, didn't mean to rattle on about such a silly topic :roll: 
Daniel's new friend is a hoot, very well with the manners and attention to others. Such a difference in his other friends but then the young man was reared in Montreal with French parentage. Poor guy was moved to rural South Carolina, but he seems to be enjoying learning the southern ways. (just hope they don't ruin all his parental training)  He did say that Daniel was one of the first guys that showed the same training that he had in respect to table manners and opening doors and so forth, which made me proud that he remembers away from home!
Okay.. I'm starting a novel here.. LOL.. hope everyone has a wonderful day.. it's Friday.. new Tea Party today!!! Can hardly wait for the new receipts and hopefully a new pattern to add to the collection!!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Dear Carol, I am so very sorry for the loss of your dear Fred. Please accept my deepest sympathies.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> One thing that amazed me when I lived in Germany and also when I visited other countries, including England, was the amount of history that the average person knows. My visits with people of those countries were so amazing and I learned so much. I remember a young Austrian man running a music camp at a fortress telling me about the 30 yr. war almost as if he had lived through it. I love history. I often say, if I only had the memory to remember all the things I have learned I would be so smart.


Strange you should say that, I'm perpetually horrified by my fellow countrymen's appalling lack of historical knowledge. You should see some of the howler's in undergraduate essays, that's when I can decipher the scrawl!

But I am told I'm too optimistic expecting them to remember more than that the Battle of Hastings was in 1066!

Dave[/quote]

That must have been quite a battle, Dave, because that just happens to be something I remember from studying history. :thumbup: Actually, I ran into that date again when doing John's genealogy. That's when his ancestor left France for England.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Dave, I'm just getting caught up with reading the posts and noticed you said you play cribbage on your computer. Do you play online? John does and I wonder if you could play him some day?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I love the peacock blue - but the other one is gorgeous also. I think because it cinches in at the waist a little bit, my vote on a name would be the diamond hourglass vest. Beautiful job.


I like that one...will have to see if it's taken. Some of the suggestions have 50+ matches!

I also want to design more baby items--sticking with a "one size" item is so much easier...of course, I have a sketchbook full of ideas, but I manage to sidetrack myself so often, I'm sure I will never get them all worked out. I don't have to worry about running out of things to try, though. 

Today I'll make some hummus (recipe follows, of course!) and I need to jot out to get some pita chips or crackers; I have pretzels but Bub doesn't care much for those.

Marge, glad to know you are taking care, and Marianne, don't fudge it too much--you don't want a setback! I continue to send good thoughts to all and especially for those awaiting health-related news.

Here's my recipe:

HUMMUS

1 lb dry garbanzo beans (chick peas)
2-3 tblsp garlic powder
1-2 tblsp onion flakes or powder
3-4 tblsp tahini (sesame paste)
olive oil or sesame oil

Rinse beans and cook until very tender (I use my crockpot). Drain well and let cool (keep covered so they don't dry out). Mix garlic and onion with tahini and toss with beans (you can add more or less garlic and onion to taste, of course). Using a mixer or blender, puree mixture, adding a bit of oil as needed to smooth it out (if using a blender, you will have more than one pitcher--you can add different flavors like curry, soy sauce, or chili powder to each pitcher if you like to make a variety). Mixture should be about as thick as peanut butter. Spread into container, cover with an airtight lid and refrigerate at least 2 hours (flavors will "marry" better if left until the next day). Enjoy with pita bread, crackers, or pretzels.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Today I'll make some hummus (recipe follows, of course!) and I need to jot out to get some pita chips or crackers; I have pretzels but Bub doesn't care much for those.
> Here's my recipe:
> 
> HUMMUS
> ...


How I love hummus. Thanks for the recipe. I add lemon too. Have you ever experimented with different beans. I learned that the Egyptians first made hummus with a large brown bean. Don't remember what bean I found but it was large and brown and made some with that. What fun and it was good too. I mostly buy it but you remind me how easy it is to make. Again, thanks for your recipe. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 
Am I supposed to be calling it a receipt??? I'm assuming receipt is British for recipe??
Mmmmm, might be having homemade hummus today. Thanks for the suggestion! I also drizzle a little extra roasted sesame oil on top after I serve myself, love that flavor. :thumbup:

Approx. how long would you say you cook your beans??


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > But I am told I'm too optimistic expecting them to remember more than that the Battle of Hastings was in 1066!
> ...


It was last time England changed hands by force to a foreigner and is taken by most to mark the change from the 'Dark Ages' to the 'Mediaeval'. In fact it isn't precisely either, but it is a convenient date and the Normans consolidated and brought the country together under one rule, eventually, more or less.

Tracing John's family back much before then could be tricky, there are very few records in Normandy prior to the invasion of England, even fewer in Scandinavia. It was only William's desire to consolidate his position and keep track of his holdings with accounts that we get firm records. Many of the new arrivals were reinventing themselves, not least their leader; from _William the Bastard_ to _William the Conqueror_, he thought it sounded better!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

DorisT said:


> Dave, I'm just getting caught up with reading the posts and noticed you said you play cribbage on your computer. Do you play online? John does and I wonder if you could play him some day?


No, I have a _Portable Apps Smartdrive_ and that has a nice little program. I'm not a particularly good player, I can beat the computer about 70% of the time, whereas I only win about 60% of games against my local cribbage team, so I suspect it isn't a very good program. However, it whiles away the odd twenty minutes or so.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> How I love hummus. Thanks for the recipe. I add lemon too. Have you ever experimented with different beans.
> 
> Approx. how long would you say you cook your beans??


Oh, I meant to note that I've also used black beans instead and it's good, too. I haven't tried other beans than those, but I love black beans anyway (also use them in chili). I've not really timed them in the crockpot--I just put them in to cook in the morning and poke 'em periodically to see if they're done. It does take a while, though.


----------



## carol's gifts (Dec 3, 2011)

Thank you all so very much. It is times like these that friends come together. Fred was truly a wonderful husband and companion. It is very difficult for me right now without his presence-I am comforted knowing he was a very strong man of Faith. He loved God,myself and his children and grandchildren,country in that order. He will have a full military honor service. His obituary will be on line at rrstar.com/obituary. Will be back in touch as I can. Just got my computer set back up at my sons home. I will stay with them for a period of time-so not to be by myself. Thank you all so very much for your love, concern, and prayers during this most difficult time. I love Fred so deeply.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Today I'll make some hummus (recipe follows, of course!) and I need to jot out to get some pita chips or crackers; I have pretzels but Bub doesn't care much for those.
> 
> Marge, glad to know you are taking care, and Marianne, don't fudge it too much--you don't want a setback! I continue to send good thoughts to all and especially for those awaiting health-related news.
> 
> ...


Yum thanks for the receipt I have been trying to think of another dip for Michael's party tonight.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Just saw where there were almost 20,000 views on one of the recent Tea Parties.
> ...


________________________
DH helped me get in to install it. Now I'm to the notebook stage so will work on learning it. Looks like I can do a copy on a receipt (recipe = receipt right?) and paste it in Evernote. Will install in iphone too so if I'm with someone else I can share info. Thanks Dave, and it's free too. Wow. I know you mentioned it before but DH was busy and I got him today when he had time to help.


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > How I love hummus. Thanks for the recipe. I add lemon too. Have you ever experimented with different beans.
> ...


So you are an improvisor too. I will have to try the black beans. I just had black bean pasta with tomato sauce last night and it was sooooo delicious. We love black beans but have never had them for hummus. What a great idea. Thanks. Hmmmm, maybe a little cilantro on that one. Hummus is such a healthy snack. Thanks for reminding me, for the recipe, and the black bean idea! :thumbup:

Now to see if I can get this into my new Evernote?

Ok Sorlenna, you get the distinction of having the first thing ever in my Evernote and I named the entry Sorlenna's Hummus :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Who knows, maybe it will be one of your patterns next.


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Today I'll make some hummus (recipe follows, of course!) and I need to jot out to get some pita chips or crackers; I have pretzels but Bub doesn't care much for those.
> ...


Ditto for the reminder of how easy it is to make. I like the oil on too and sometimes a few chopped roasted tomatoes. Thanks, Dandylion/sue


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

carol's gifts said:


> Thank you all so very much. It is times like these that friends come together. Fred was truly a wonderful husband and companion. It is very difficult for me right now without his presence-I am comforted knowing he was a very strong man of Faith. He loved God,myself and his children and grandchildren,country in that order. He will have a full military honor service. His obituary will be on line at rrstar.com/obituary. Will be back in touch as I can. Just got my computer set back up at my sons home. I will stay with them for a period of time-so not to be by myself. Thank you all so very much for your love, concern, and prayers during this most difficult time. I love Fred so deeply.


Carol, so glad you dropped in to let us know how you are. It is good to know that you will be with your son at his home. How special it will be to have a full military honor service. Appreciate you listing where we can go to read about this. Thinking of you and praying for you and your family. I know it will be a time of remembering lots of special times. To have experienced real love and so deeply is something some people never know in their lifetime. You don't lost that love, it stays in your heart forever. Hugs.


----------



## Grandmapaula (Jun 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dave, I will follow the Doctor's orders.. but I am going to fudge them just a tad, I have been waiting for a hair cut for 2 weeks and finally my hairstylist is back from vacation.. :lol: I have terribly thick and curly wavy hair and in this heat it is horrible to contain, so have an appointment to finally get my summer style cut! I'm a typical Leo in that my hair is my vanity, I admit this easily.. but I am also blessed in that once I receive a proper cut it is easy to maintain and usually I am quite happy with minimum attention to it. Sorry, didn't mean to rattle on about such a silly topic :roll:
> Daniel's new friend is a hoot, very well with the manners and attention to others. Such a difference in his other friends but then the young man was reared in Montreal with French parentage. Poor guy was moved to rural South Carolina, but he seems to be enjoying learning the southern ways. (just hope they don't ruin all his parental training)  He did say that Daniel was one of the first guys that showed the same training that he had in respect to table manners and opening doors and so forth, which made me proud that he remembers away from home!
> Okay.. I'm starting a novel here.. LOL.. hope everyone has a wonderful day.. it's Friday.. new Tea Party today!!! Can hardly wait for the new receipts and hopefully a new pattern to add to the collection!!


Marianne, I'm pretty sure that a trip to the beauty salon isn't covered by doctor's orders!! When my mother was 96,about the only 2 ways to get her out of the house were going to see the great-grandchildren or a trip to the hairdresser. My friend who has cut my hair since time immemorial offered to come to my house to cut Mom's hair, but she always refused to have her come. The last time she got her hair cut was 6 weeks before she passed away - took her an hour to get ready,but she insisted on going,and one didn't argue with "the General"(my Dad's nickname for her). Anyway, take it slowly and carefully; let someone else drive. I am praying for you and your roommate for good health. Paula


----------



## daralene (Feb 27, 2012)

Grandmapaula said:


> Marianne818 said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I will follow the Doctor's orders.. but I am going to fudge them just a tad, I have been waiting for a hair cut for 2 weeks and finally my hairstylist is back from vacation.. :lol: I have terribly thick and curly wavy hair and in this heat it is horrible to contain, so have an appointment to finally get my summer style cut! I'm a typical Leo in that my hair is my vanity, I admit this easily.. but I am also blessed in that once I receive a proper cut it is easy to maintain and usually I am quite happy with minimum attention to it. Sorry, didn't mean to rattle on about such a silly topic :roll:
> ...


So glad you are having a good time with your son and his friend. Now talk about good cooking. DH had a student from French Canada and he found out about a job in Paris through DH and we went to visit him and had one of the best meals ever. You might be able to get a special recipe of his or his mother's in a swap for a good recipe of yours. Isn't it nice to have such a young gentleman around and great to know your son is also one. Coming out of the library the other day a man held the door for me and although I was intending to use the other door, I let him hold it and thanked him so much saying how nice it was to have a gentleman hold the door for me. We both felt great. Those simple kind gestures mean so much. Not a lost art yet.

Sorry the leg is taking so long to heal. No chance the hairdresser would come to see you?? Either way, you are very lucky to have such a great head of hair. DH has thick wavy hair and it always looks so nice, as does yours in your photo. Can't believe you are going through this with your leg while waiting for all these test results for your roommate. Thinking of you both. Here's to complete healing.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

daralene said:


> Ok Sorlenna, you get the distinction of having the first thing ever in my Evernote and I named the entry Sorlenna's Hummus :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Who knows, maybe it will be one of your patterns next.


I am honored! :-D


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

daralene said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


It's really easy to use, but it is worth downloading and printing out the _book of words_, the full scope of _Evernote_ requires a little thinking about, it's very versatile and works with most browsers for _one-click_ web clipping. The synchronisation with other devices is very useful, receipts and patterns on your phone become a shopping list when you're out and about.

My best tip is to decide on a set of 'tags' to attach to individual notes, using words that make sense to you personally, this makes searching for entries much easier.

Provided you stick to images and text, you won't come anywhere near the monthly upload limit on the free account, I use it all the time and rarely exceed 15% of my allowance. Videos and music eat space, I never save them to _Evernote_, but a _YouTube_ URL uses less than 1kb and _Evernote_ can use them to open the page with your default browser.

You will have been assigned an email address, do not share this, but store it in your email account's address book. This will enable you to forward things like hotel, travel and booking confirmations for theatres and events direct to your account and thereby your phone, no need to worry about losing paper tickets. It will also store images of scannable barcoded coupons for when you're out shopping, that's handy too!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love the peacock blue - but the other one is gorgeous also. I think because it cinches in at the waist a little bit, my vote on a name would be the diamond hourglass vest. Beautiful job.
> ...


Sounds so good and healthy - I'll certainly try this soon. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> DorisT said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, I'm just getting caught up with reading the posts and noticed you said you play cribbage on your computer. Do you play online? John does and I wonder if you could play him some day?
> ...


My Dad and his family played cribbage - there are only a few of them left that play and they recruit a few more at each family reunion...so far, I've been too busy flitting around catching up with everyone at these events to sit and learn a new game, but with the last uncle going on age 85, I think I better sit and learn from one of the masters this next time around. It just sounds like a foreign language as they're counting and moving the pegs.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

carol's gifts said:


> Thank you all so very much. It is times like these that friends come together. Fred was truly a wonderful husband and companion. It is very difficult for me right now without his presence-I am comforted knowing he was a very strong man of Faith. He loved God,myself and his children and grandchildren,country in that order. He will have a full military honor service. His obituary will be on line at rrstar.com/obituary. Will be back in touch as I can. Just got my computer set back up at my sons home. I will stay with them for a period of time-so not to be by myself. Thank you all so very much for your love, concern, and prayers during this most difficult time. I love Fred so deeply.


So glad to hear that you are with your family - but even when you return home, you won't be alone. His spirit will always be with you and so will we!! Call on us anytime.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


You must be quite the actor since you've been able to keep your computer skills under wraps with the University Staff---reading the above, you can take no such pretense with the TP guests.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > DorisT said:
> ...


It's a fun game and one of the few card games permitted to be played in English pubs. Our licensing laws are very strict when it comes to games involving cards or dice, gambling and alcohol can be a disastrous combination! For that reason many pubs field cribbage teams and there is a healthy pub league.

Have a go, it's a good game.

Dave


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Dave, do you have a receipt for a hamburger or chicken casserole? I would love to see your pork chop or pork steak receipt. Also, a "Roman" hamburger might be great try us. croquettas o'k now if I can remember that. You say that is Spanish which is from the continent not from Mexico, right? Please excuse my ignorance but we have so much Tex Mix down here that messes with mexican food that is not from deep in Mexico. I had lovely Mexican food when I drove down to San Miguel de Allende over 10 years ago and had authentic Mexican food and I was amazed how different it was from our version here of our "Mexican Food". Our Grandmother is coming today and I would love to do another Spanish receipt from "Espana" you are great and I hope you don't mind me asking. I am a pest I am sure but just laugh me off.
> 
> Thanks again, Joe p
> 
> ...


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, do you have a receipt for a hamburger or chicken casserole? I would love to see your pork chop or pork steak receipt. Also, a "Roman" hamburger might be great try us. croquettas o'k now if I can remember that. You say that is Spanish which is from the continent not from Mexico, right? Please excuse my ignorance but we have so much Tex Mix down here that messes with mexican food that is not from deep in Mexico. I had lovely Mexican food when I drove down to San Miguel de Allende over 10 years ago and had authentic Mexican food and I was amazed how different it was from our version here of our "Mexican Food". Our Grandmother is coming today and I would love to do another Spanish receipt from "Espana" you are great and I hope you don't mind me asking. I am a pest I am sure but just laugh me off.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Dave, I will follow the Doctor's orders.. but I am going to fudge them just a tad, I have been waiting for a hair cut for 2 weeks and finally my hairstylist is back from vacation.. :lol: I have terribly thick and curly wavy hair and in this heat it is horrible to contain, so have an appointment to finally get my summer style cut! I'm a typical Leo in that my hair is my vanity, I admit this easily.. but I am also blessed in that once I receive a proper cut it is easy to maintain and usually I am quite happy with minimum attention to it. Sorry, didn't mean to rattle on about such a silly topic :roll:
> Daniel's new friend is a hoot, very well with the manners and attention to others. Such a difference in his other friends but then the young man was reared in Montreal with French parentage. Poor guy was moved to rural South Carolina, but he seems to be enjoying learning the southern ways. (just hope they don't ruin all his parental training)  He did say that Daniel was one of the first guys that showed the same training that he had in respect to table manners and opening doors and so forth, which made me proud that he remembers away from home!
> Okay.. I'm starting a novel here.. LOL.. hope everyone has a wonderful day.. it's Friday.. new Tea Party today!!! Can hardly wait for the new receipts and hopefully a new pattern to add to the collection!!


I didn't realize there was supposed to be a connection of Leos to hair. I am a Leo and have unusually thick hair, and I don't see any reason to dye it from white. That's how people recognize me sometimes.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > I love the peacock blue - but the other one is gorgeous also. I think because it cinches in at the waist a little bit, my vote on a name would be the diamond hourglass vest. Beautiful job.
> ...


I like the lemon juice in mine, and also went to using garlic powder instead of having to mince garlic. For a pound of dry beans it would be about a cup of lemon juice and a cup plus of olive oil. i also like mine better than the commercial because I like it fairly coarse.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

dandylion said:


> daralene said:
> 
> 
> > Sorlenna said:
> ...


I need to make a new batch and plan to add an avocado.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> I need to make a new batch and plan to add an avocado.


That sounds great, too--I haven't made it to the store yet, so I might see if avocados are affordable today. Meanwhile, I'm about to chuck this printer out the door! $28 for ink and it still won't behave. :evil:


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Lots of _smoke and mirrors!_

At the mention of computers, I launch into a full hatchet-wielding attack on _tin brains_ and their many shortcomings. This is a most meticulously researched and carefully-crafted _J'Accuse_, delivered with as much force as possible. I am quite capable of fulminating on the subject of _Silicon Snake Oil_ for a kidney-challenging four hours, there isn't a lot left by the time I've finished.

I have discovered that if the argument is delivered with sufficient sincerity, people never realise I must possess a more than passing knowledge of their working. Only my best friend ever spotted it, but since he he's a Doctor of Philosophy, I'd have been worried had he not; most assume anybody with my dislike of computers, would never touch one, I've never seen any point in drawing attention to their oversight.

All it takes is a little misdirection and they never get round to asking the difficult questions, as the author Dennis Jones observed:

_If one wishes to mislead, one seldom needs to use untruth, the truth will serve equally well; better, if correctly presented._

Since he held the rank of Commander in the Royal Navy during WWII, I suspect he may have known a thing or two about misdirection himself!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

The most amusing part of my day, watching Five teenage boys put together an ice cone machine.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning, today is looking like the predicted rain may have passed. I don't don't mind as the will be several teens here for a pool party after school. Derp has adjusted well to being in the pasture with the rest of the sheep.


Hope they're having fun and it's warm for the party, London didn't get above 16degC/61degF with high winds thrown in for good measure. It's half-term for schools, so it's hardly a surprise. I do feel sorry for those on a camping holiday, never mind, _The Wizard of Oz_ is a family classic!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> The most amusing part of my day, watching Five teenage boys put together an ice cone machine.


I can imagine! Why don't they realise the instructions are enclosed for a reason? Such scenes have given me hours of entertainment over the years!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Good morning, today is looking like the predicted rain may have passed. I don't don't mind as the will be several teens here for a pool party after school. Derp has adjusted well to being in the pasture with the rest of the sheep.
> ...


They are having a ball, even though it is only 67F / 20 C. This is the first year they don't have the hot tub to warm up in after the pool. Love the Wizard of Oz, spectacular movie.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > The most amusing part of my day, watching Five teenage boys put together an ice cone machine.
> ...


They were reading the directions just not very well. I have kicked them outside. Chrissy and Chris are now putting it together. It was rather comical though.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Am I supposed to be calling it a receipt??? I'm assuming receipt is British for recipe??
[/quote Daralene]

No, Daralene, receipt is "Dave" for recipe. :lol:


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Wow, I have just learned that my stepbrother's house burned to the ground yesterday. What a shock, they only finished building it two years ago. Everything but the dinning room table was lost.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow, I have just learned that my stepbrother's house burned to the ground yesterday. What a shock, they only finished building it two years ago. Everything but the dinning room table was lost.


That is a terrible thing. Everything lost. I bet he's in shock.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I have just learned that my stepbrother's house burned to the ground yesterday. What a shock, they only finished building it two years ago. Everything but the dinning room table was lost.
> ...


Yes he is, they were sleeping a passing biker saw it and woke them up. To make it worse he just had back surgery three weeks ago.


----------



## Silverowl (Sep 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow, I have just learned that my stepbrother's house burned to the ground yesterday. What a shock, they only finished building it two years ago. Everything but the dinning room table was lost.


How awful, but glad that he is ok.


----------



## KatyNora (Apr 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Caren, that's terrible. Thank heaven for the biker who stopped. Are they near to you so you can reach out to help?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

KatyNora said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


They are about 40 minutes from me. His mother lives just down the road from them. They are going to stay in her camper for now.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> wannabear said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


How very lucky it was spotted and they were woken up. It must be very sad for them, but at least a house can be rebuilt.

Dave


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow. Life can change so quickly--glad the biker acted to help and that they are okay!

Dave, I have a question. I have been looking through an old cookbook of mine put together by the church ladies so that some old recipes could be saved/passed on. I see a couple of recipes for tomato aspic (one is from a British lady I used to know) and I'm curious: how is it served, if you know? I know I've never had it, but I'm wondering if it's worth trying.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I supposed to be calling it a receipt??? I'm assuming receipt is British for recipe??
> [/quote Daralene]
> 
> No, Daralene, receipt is "Dave" for recipe. :lol:


So I'm a bit old-fashioned!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > wannabear said:
> ...


They are lucky, I'm glad that they are safe.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Wow. Life can change so quickly--glad the biker acted to help and that they are okay!
> 
> Dave, I have a question. I have been looking through an old cookbook of mine put together by the church ladies so that some old recipes could be saved/passed on. I see a couple of recipes for tomato aspic (one is from a British lady I used to know) and I'm curious: how is it served, if you know? I know I've never had it, but I'm wondering if it's worth trying.


It's usually set in a ring mould, then turned out and the centre filled with cooked shelled prawns in seafood sauce. It makes a nice starter or is served with a salad for a Summer luncheon, do try it.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Am I supposed to be calling it a receipt??? I'm assuming receipt is British for recipe??
> ...


Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Life can change so quickly--glad the biker acted to help and that they are okay!
> ...


Hmm...must be serendipity--I splurged and bought some shrimp at the store! I think I may be missing an ingredient or two, but I think I will try it that way.


----------



## Sandy (Jan 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KateB said:
> 
> 
> > Am I supposed to be calling it a receipt??? I'm assuming receipt is British for recipe??
> ...


Dave there is nothing wrong with being old-fashioned I am too!


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

Just an update, my stylist came to the house and cut everyone's hair :-D So, 3 ladies with new haircuts.. we are all enjoying being spoiled for the day for sure! 
Now, for someone to come and fix the lawn tractor that my wonderful roommate broke this afternoon... somehow she managed to mess up the drive train.. it won't move in forward or reverse, guess the shop will get a call tomorrow (it's less than a year old) Oh well she tried!! 
First report was negative.. just thyroiditis? I think she said... still waiting on the last test.. guess we won't know till either tomorrow or Monday.. hate she has to wait even longer.
Carol's Gifts.. my thoughts and prayers are with you..glad you are staying with your son.. is a rough time to be alone I know. Someone is always on in this group for you.. just know that okay? 
Marianne


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sandy said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > So I'm a bit old-fashioned!
> ...


People tell me that all the time, too. I prefer to think of myself as "living simply."


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

HI everybody, I've just opened this weekend's Tea Party with a couple of pork receipts, you can find them at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-86906-1.html#1619726

Dave


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

Caren
What a shock to hear about your brother. I am glad they are ok. What was lost was things that can eventually be replaced although it is devistating. At least they are alive. A big thank you to the biker.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

KateB said:


> Am I supposed to be calling it a receipt??? I'm assuming receipt is British for recipe??
> [/quote Daralene]
> 
> No, Daralene, receipt is "Dave" for recipe. :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

daralene said:


> budasha said:
> 
> 
> > daralene said:
> ...


Thanks, I'll think about it a bit.


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Caren
How shattering to lose everything so suddenly. Thank heavens for that biker and that you still have your step-brother. It could have been so much worse.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Life can change so quickly--glad the biker acted to help and that they are okay!
> ...


When I made it years ago it was served as a gelatin salad.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

Why are you such a sweetie???? I am so terribly grateful. I will copy it on my notorious 3/5 recipe card for THE BOX on the counter Gingerwitch. I am bowing to you and Dave for all the goodness I get from you and all the others. Thanks, kids.

joe p



gingerwitch said:


> Joe P said:
> 
> 
> > Dave, do you have a receipt for a hamburger or chicken casserole? I would love to see your pork chop or pork steak receipt. Also, a "Roman" hamburger might be great try us. croquettas o'k now if I can remember that. You say that is Spanish which is from the continent not from Mexico, right? Please excuse my ignorance but we have so much Tex Mix down here that messes with mexican food that is not from deep in Mexico. I had lovely Mexican food when I drove down to San Miguel de Allende over 10 years ago and had authentic Mexican food and I was amazed how different it was from our version here of our "Mexican Food". Our Grandmother is coming today and I would love to do another Spanish receipt from "Espana" you are great and I hope you don't mind me asking. I am a pest I am sure but just laugh me off.
> ...


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow, I have just learned that my stepbrother's house burned to the ground yesterday. What a shock, they only finished building it two years ago. Everything but the dinning room table was lost.


Oh, Caren, that's terrible news! That happened to my daughter and her family a few years ago. Everyone got out alive and that's the important thing. But I called her every day and cried every time. I think it hit me harder than it hit her. I hope your stepbrother can rebuild quickly.


----------



## Joe P (Sep 20, 2011)

OMG Tomato Aspic, Marian and her husband always made that for our salad once a month when we all went to the Opera in Seattle many years ago when I was in my early 40's. I loved it on lettuce with sour cream dobbed on it with a bit of parsley. The shrimp idea Tomato Aspic and Beet Aspic with horse radish. This has brought back such great memories. I have the receipt for Beet Aspic if you want it kids.

joe p



FireballDave said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. Life can change so quickly--glad the biker acted to help and that they are okay!
> ...


----------



## nittergma (Jan 27, 2011)

A friend sent me this recipe for hummus and it's very good! 2 cups white beans, 2 TB lemon juice, sesame seeds,2TB wine vinegar and brown mustard. It is so good I can't stop eating it!


daralene said:


> Sorlenna said:
> 
> 
> > Today I'll make some hummus (recipe follows, of course!) and I need to jot out to get some pita chips or crackers; I have pretzels but Bub doesn't care much for those.
> ...


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

nittergma said:


> A friend sent me this recipe for hummus and it's very good! 2 cups white beans, 2 TB lemon juice, sesame seeds,2TB wine vinegar and brown mustard. It is so good I can't stop eating it!
> 
> 
> daralene said:
> ...


I don't suppose we have to consider this the battle of the hummuses, but I decided to post mine.

2 cans garbanzos, drained
1/2 cup olive oil plus a little more
1/2 cup lemon juice (I use frozen)
1 tbsp garlic power (I have just found McCormick's to be very good)
1 tsp salt
pepper
3 tbsp or so of tahini (I tried leaving this out one time and the hummus seemed to be runnier)

I have put some cumin in but with my compromised sense of taste could not taste it, so why bother

I like mine not processed so much that it is very fine, like the commercial ones.


----------



## wannabear (Mar 13, 2011)

It isn't the battle of the hummuses. It's the summit meeting to discuss all things hummus. I steal ideas out of other people's recipes. Don't tell anybody.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It isn't the battle of the hummuses. It's the summit meeting to discuss all things hummus. I steal ideas out of other people's recipes. Don't tell anybody.


The more the merrier, I say! I like seeing variations I probably haven't thought of yet. And my lips are sealed... heh.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Wow, I have just learned that my stepbrother's house burned to the ground yesterday. What a shock, they only finished building it two years ago. Everything but the dinning room table was lost.


So sorry to hear of this, NanaCaren, especially when so little has been saved. BUT at least they got out alive.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

wannabear said:


> It isn't the battle of the hummuses. It's the summit meeting to discuss all things hummus. I steal ideas out of other people's recipes. Don't tell anybody.


shhhhhhhh, we will tweak the recipes!  :lol:


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Joe P said:


> Why are you such a sweetie???? I am so terribly grateful. I will copy it on my notorious 3/5 recipe card for THE BOX on the counter Gingerwitch. I am bowing to you and Dave for all the goodness I get from you and all the others. Thanks, kids.
> 
> joe p
> 
> ...


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Caren - So sorry to hear about your step-brother's house, but at least they are all ok. Thank goodness for the passing biker!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, I have just learned that my stepbrother's house burned to the ground yesterday. What a shock, they only finished building it two years ago. Everything but the dinning room table was lost.
> ...


I'm sorry to hear about this, glad no-one was hurt. They will now find how the milk of human kindness flows forth, I'm sure, and be moved by how people come to offer help. Every cloud has a silver lining. It's so hard to lose everything so suddenly, especially things like photos that cannot be replaced, good thing they have one another for comfort. God bless them.

Tessa


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Nana Caren, So sorry about your step-brother's loss. I cannot imagine how devastating that must be. I am thankful that they are safe. How wonderful that a good samaritan in the form of a biker noticed the fire!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> RookieRetiree said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


Lets hope none of your workmates ever finds the TP! then your game willl be up.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> Just an update, my stylist came to the house and cut everyone's hair :-D So, 3 ladies with new haircuts.. we are all enjoying being spoiled for the day for sure!
> 
> Marianne


Thats sounds like just what you all needed- and much better than taking your dicey leg out.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Caren How terrible about you stepbrothers place. 
Someone mentioned phots and I rememberd that my brother stores his in cyberspace soemwhere (I THINK the name has something to do with fish) and this way if teverything is lost at least thay can still be accessed. I'm sure the self-styled technology challenged Dave would know. Or do you use Evernotee for them?


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Caren How terrible about you stepbrothers place.
> Someone mentioned phots and I rememberd that my brother stores his in cyberspace soemwhere (I THINK the name has something to do with fish) and this way if teverything is lost at least thay can still be accessed. I'm sure the self-styled technology challenged Dave would know. Or do you use Evernotee for them?


snapfish.com


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

mjs said:


> darowil said:
> 
> 
> > Caren How terrible about you stepbrothers place.
> ...


thats it. Did remember the fish bit right!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Sunday! The dogs woke me up way too early. I have re-planted my house plants, and hope that they are not traumatized! I have also knitted a few rows on my afghan. I heard from my DD and she is having a wonderful time. She said that they were getting ready to walk Abbey Road. She is really excited about that! I'm glad I was able to make her a Beatles fan!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Sunday! The dogs woke me up way too early. I have re-planted my house plants, and hope that they are not traumatized! I have also knitted a few rows on my afghan. I heard from my DD and she is having a wonderful time. She said that they were getting ready to walk Abbey Road. She is really excited about that! I'm glad I was able to make her a Beatles fan!


succeeded in that with my girls, too. When I turned 21 part of my birthday spend up was a copy of Sgt Pepper's Lonely Heart Club Band, which they usually short-handed to Lucy in the Sky, There was also Bo Bo Be Boom, for the Beethoven 5th symphony! [I am quite easy about what I listen to, except for not following 'pop'- Mwyffanwy was the one who kept me up to speed there- I dip out around about 'Queen'!!


----------



## Tessadele (Nov 7, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Sunday! The dogs woke me up way too early. I have re-planted my house plants, and hope that they are not traumatized! I have also knitted a few rows on my afghan. I heard from my DD and she is having a wonderful time. She said that they were getting ready to walk Abbey Road. She is really excited about that! I'm glad I was able to make her a Beatles fan!


Better than most of the overseas visitors I've had, young or old they all seemed fixated on Stonehenge &/or Madame Tussaud"s wax museum. Of course I took them, too expensive by public transport. Boy, was i bored with the same old same old!!

Didn't mind really as long as they enjoyed themselves.

Tessa


----------



## terecramer (Jun 4, 2012)

Tere3843

I am interested in finding knittingfriends around
my neighborhood. Any of you live in the zip code 
92119. 

If so write.... maybe we can get a knitting party 
going for the summer.

Teresa


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday! The dogs woke me up way too early. I have re-planted my house plants, and hope that they are not traumatized! I have also knitted a few rows on my afghan. I heard from my DD and she is having a wonderful time. She said that they were getting ready to walk Abbey Road. She is really excited about that! I'm glad I was able to make her a Beatles fan!
> ...


If I ever get to London, my 'to do' list is the V&A, National Gallery, Tate Gallery, British Museum, Imperial war Museum for starters. Any takers?!!!!


----------



## gingerwitch (Oct 31, 2011)

Better plan on 6 months!


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Tessadele said:


> pammie1234 said:
> 
> 
> > Happy Sunday! The dogs woke me up way too early. I have re-planted my house plants, and hope that they are not traumatized! I have also knitted a few rows on my afghan. I heard from my DD and she is having a wonderful time. She said that they were getting ready to walk Abbey Road. She is really excited about that! I'm glad I was able to make her a Beatles fan!
> ...


I had no interest in going into the Stonehenge inclosure. I told our guide to save the money. I stayed outside and got a nice picture of a tinker and wagon. Tussaud not of much interest to me either. I like seeing how people live, and what's in markets. Also parks.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

myfanwy said:


> Tessadele said:
> 
> 
> > pammie1234 said:
> ...


those have been and would be my choices. Didn't make the War museum in London, but did in Salford. BM of no real interest to me. When we were there there was a Chihuly installation in the V&A. I guess it's since been remodeled. We enjoyed eating there, but were bemused by the lack of potable water.


----------

